# CM7 for Droid2 Global User's Thread



## Vypor

For how-to\'s, questions and support please consider using this thread. The user community is strong and intelligible enough to support the devs so they\'re not constantly bothered in their work.

ATTENTION GSM USERS: GSM IS STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS AND YOU WILL MOST LIKELY HAVE APN ISSUES.

For initial install please read the OP in the dev thread. If you have any questions about the install or post install please ask them here first before bothering the devs. There are plenty of users that will be glad to help.

Thank You devs for all your hard work!

*x13thangelx Quick Install Instructions* (Thanks, x13thangelx)


sbf to stock

update to .606/7

root via D3 root

boot into CWR via D2bootstrap

wipe data/cache

flash CM7

flash gapps

reboot.


OP to Dev_Thread can be found here where Rev\'s* latest CM7 nightly* is posted

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3546-DEV_THREAD-Droid-2-Global-CM7-with-Gingerbread-Leak-Kernel

*GAPPS can be found here*

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Latest_Version/Google_Apps

*If you have sticky settings issues*

I believe this is what Asphyx said in the Dev_Thread (can\'t find his post due to the crowded nature of the thread)

A) fix permissions in clockwork rom manager








reboot to Clockwork recovery and fixed permissions

C) clear cache in recovery

D) reboot to cm7 and fixed permissions in rom manager for good measure.

*Steps to fix Bad Radio and Data Switching* (Thanks Asphyx)

1 - Turn on Airplane mode and reboot (it may not say it sticks but on reboot it should come up in airplane mode)

2 - Run Rom Manager and Fix permissions (It will tell you that you should reboot)

3 - Reboot into Recovery

4 - Wipe Cache

5 - Go to Advanced and Fix Permissions (Prob not really needed but I do it anyway)

6 - Reboot System (that means hitting the power button to go back one menu in Recovery then selecting Menu Item 1)

7 - When done booting, turn off Airplane mode (should stick now)

8 - Wait for 3G Icon to appear

9 - Turn on and off WiFi at will they should switch data without issues.

NOTE! DO NOT ATTEMPT to turn on WiFiAP in CM. Use Open Garden or some other Tethering app until the WiFiAP is confirmed as working in CM!

*So far the list of KNOWN Bugs left to squash is as follows.* (Also, Thanks Asphyx)

1 - Temp Sensor not working - Not looked at yet (prob missing a lib)

2 - Sticky Settings Issues - Fix Found (Init.rc) but yet to be incorporated into Source

3 - WiFi AP does not work - Not sure why yet maybe missing code

4 -FM Radio does not work - Not included in the build but also unknown if unit actually supports it

5 - Alt_Lock, Voice, keys on Hardware Keyboard do not work - Custom code needed but unavailable right now

Those are the only bugs that I know of at this time, Rev may be aware of others.

If your issue is related to one of those then we know about it and are working on it.


----------



## bigby2727

"Vypor said:


> If you've been reading the dev thread you should probably know by now what this is for. The dev thread is over crowded with the same questions and answers that have already been addressed and are keeping the dev's from following their work progress on the thread. For how-to's, questions and support please consider using this thread. The user community is strong and intelligible enough to support the devs so they're not constantly bothered in their work.
> 
> For initial install please read the OP in the dev thread. If you have any questions about the install or post install please ask them here first before bothering the devs. There are plenty of users that will be glad to help.
> 
> Thank You devs for all your hard work!


Yes that's so true


----------



## xpandismo

Was the module that supports ten-point multi-touch implemented into this ROM yet? If not, will it be added later?

Thanks


----------



## xpandismo

-Deleted


----------



## Pharrit

Can you post in the main the correct way to install the rom? I know thats one big question asked over and over

EDIT: I have checked the main OP and it doesn't say


----------



## Vypor

"Pharrit said:


> Can you post in the main the correct way to install the rom? I know thats one big question asked over and over
> 
> EDIT: I have checked the main OP and it doesn't say


When I have some time and my computer I'll get with Rev and get his recommended way. Right now I'm mobile.

Currently as to what i did I:
1) sbf to stock
2) flashed the 607 GB update
3) root using D3 One click
4) installed droid2 bootstrapper
5) flashed the latest CM7 nightly (at the time 9-08)
6) did some permission fixes (read this from asphyx)
A) fix permissions in clockwork rom manager
B) reboot to Clockwork recovery and fixed permissions
C) clear cache in recovery
D) reboot to cm7 and fixed permissions in rom manager for good measure. 
7) should be good

As i said i'll have something a little more official written up in the OP when i can later.

Cyanogenmod 7 9-08 nightly w/ .607 kernel
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevdliu

Vypor said:


> When I have some time and my computer I'll get with Rev and get his recommended way. Right now I'm mobile.
> 
> Currently as to what i did I:
> 1) sbf to stock
> 2) flashed the 607 GB update
> 3) root using D3 One click
> 4) installed droid2 bootstrapper
> 5) flashed the latest CM7 nightly (at the time 9-08)
> 6) did some permission fixes (read this from asphyx)
> A) fix permissions in clockwork rom manager
> B) reboot to Clockwork recovery and fixed permissions
> C) clear cache in recovery
> D) reboot to cm7 and fixed permissions in rom manager for good measure.
> 7) should be good
> 
> As i said i'll have something a little more official written up in the OP when i can later.
> 
> Cyanogenmod 7 9-08 nightly w/ .607 kernel
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


right on...


----------



## x13thangelx

much shorter version:

sbf to stock
update to .606/7
root via D3 root
boot into CWR via D2bootstrap
wipe data/cache
flash CM7
flash gapps
reboot.

That has never given me problems.... If you have the sticky setting THEN do the long drawn out method.


----------



## sb56637

Thanks for creating this thread.

So in summary, are the following things working yet?

1. GSM
2. Camera
3. Bluetooth

Thanks!


----------



## Pharrit

Currently GSM is in the works for being fixed, give it time
Camera is a work around from what I understand. Just set the vol. keys to zoom in and out and you'll be awesome
I'm not sure about bluetooth, but i think it works. Have to double check that

Also, Alt-Lock still is not working, just incase you were wondering


----------



## Asphyx

Steps to fix Bad Radio and Data Switching

1 - Turn on Airplane mode and reboot (it may not say it sticks but on reboot it should come up in airplane mode)
2 - Run Rom Manager and Fix permissions (It will tell you that you should reboot)
3 - Reboot into Recovery
4 - Wipe Cache
5 - Go to Advanced and Fix Permissions (Prob not really needed but I do it anyway)
6 - Reboot System (that means hitting the power button to go back one menu in Recovery then selecting Menu Item 1)
7 - When done booting, turn off Airplane mode (should stick now)
8 - Wait for 3G Icon to appear
9 - Turn on and off WiFi at will they should switch data without issues.

NOTE! DO NOT ATTEMPT to turn on WiFiAP in CM. Use Open Garden or some other Tethering app until the WiFiAP is confirmed as working in CM!


----------



## phrir1

"Pharrit said:


> Currently GSM is in the works for being fixed, give it time
> Camera is a work around from what I understand. Just set the vol. keys to zoom in and out and you'll be awesome
> I'm not sure about bluetooth, but i think it works. Have to double check that
> 
> Also, Alt-Lock still is not working, just incase you were wondering


Yes Bluetooth does work as well...


----------



## Asphyx

So far the list of KNOWN Bugs left to squash is as follows.

1 - Temp Sensor not working - Not looked at yet (prob missing a lib)
2 - Sticky Settings Issues - Fix Found (Init.rc) but yet to be incorporated into Source
3 - WiFi AP does not work - Not sure why yet maybe missing code
4 -FM Radio does not work - Not included in the build but also unknown if unit actually supports it
5 - Alt_Lock, Voice, keys on Hardware Keyboard do not work - Custom code needed but unavailable right now

Those are the only bugs that I know of at this time, Rev may be aware of others.

If your issue is related to one of those then we know about it and are working on it.


----------



## slimpirudude

What's the status of 1% batt increments and smartass gov??


----------



## Asphyx

Vypor
If you want copy and paste the last two posts of mine to your OP or links to the thread numbers so no one has any excuse about not finding them! LOL
Will save us later having to give out links for solutions.
Maybe next time reserve the first three posts for these types of informational things.


----------



## x13thangelx

slimpirudude said:


> What's the status of 1% batt increments and smartass gov??


short version: 1% wont happen. Smartass, itll happen when it gets included into source. It works though.


----------



## Vypor

"Asphyx said:


> Vypor
> If you want copy and paste the last two posts of mine to your OP or links to the thread numbers so no one has any excuse about not finding them! LOL
> Will save us later having to give out links for solutions.
> Maybe next time reserve the first three posts for these types of informational things.


Cool i'll do that and keep the next in mind. I set this thread up on my phone using the rootz app so i didnt think about the little things. Guess we'll have a decent sized OP 

Cyanogenmod 7 9-08 nightly w/ .607 kernel
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## julkie

Hey I just installed the latest build and I can't add APNs, anyone have the same issue?


----------



## Vypor

"julkie said:


> Hey I just installed the latest build and I can't add APNs, anyone have the same issue?


Wifi works fine for me but i haven't had to add access points in many many roms ago because google has my user data backed up. As soon as i sign in to google my apps download and my contacts and ap data loads

Cyanogenmod 7 9-08 nightly w/ .607 kernel
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## thegame17

Vypor said:


> If you have sticky settings issues
> I believe this is what Asphyx said in the Dev_Thread (can't find his post due to the crowded nature of the thread)
> 
> A) fix permissions in clockwork rom manager
> B) reboot to Clockwork recovery and fixed permissions
> C) clear cache in recovery
> D) reboot to cm7 and fixed permissions in rom manager for good measure.


Sorry for 2 stupid questions:
What's sticky settings issues?
and
A) *fix permissions* in clockwork rom manager
B) reboot to Clockwork recovery and *fixed permissions*
C) clear cache in recovery
D) reboot to cm7 and *fixed permissions* in rom manager for good measure. 
Does it mean I have to fix permission 3 times in CWM?

Sorry for asking questions like that but I'm not good at English so I cant understand your instructions at all...


----------



## ben7337

x13thangelx said:


> short version: 1% wont happen. Smartass, itll happen when it gets included into source. It works though.


That sounds sort of sudden, last I'd heard was that it was all set to go. I'm not asking for the full long drawn out explanation if it is too technical, but could you maybe go into a bit more detail than "won't happen"?


----------



## kevdliu

"Pharrit said:


> Currently GSM is in the works for being fixed, give it time
> Camera is a work around from what I understand. Just set the vol. keys to zoom in and out and you'll be awesome
> I'm not sure about bluetooth, but i think it works. Have to double check that
> 
> Also, Alt-Lock still is not working, just incase you were wondering


Gsm kind of counts as working now. It starts one minute after phone boot and you have to reboot when switching modes


----------



## Vypor

"thegame17 said:


> Sorry for 2 stupid questions:
> What's sticky settings issues?
> and
> A) fix permissions in clockwork rom manager
> B) reboot to Clockwork recovery and fixed permissions
> C) clear cache in recovery
> D) reboot to cm7 and fixed permissions in rom manager for good measure.
> Does it mean I have to fix permission 3 times in CWM?
> 
> Sorry for asking questions like that but I'm not good at English so I cant understand your instructions at all...


Some people depending on their luck have a hard time getting settings to stay where they want them to be in cm7 settings. Like themes wont stick or anything else that you might set in cm7. There is a fix permissions in the cwm app itself and fix permissions in the recovery menu on bootup. If things are sticking ok then dont worry about this.

Cyanogenmod 7 9-08 nightly w/ .607 kernel
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## pbarch1

Thanks to all the people that have brought this forward!! 
Seems to be working great. 


x13thangelx said:


> much shorter version:
> 
> sbf to stock
> update to .606/7
> root via D3 root
> boot into CWR via D2bootstrap
> wipe data/cache
> flash CM7
> flash gapps
> reboot.
> 
> That has never given me problems.... If you have the sticky setting THEN do the long drawn out method.


----------



## Asphyx

julkie said:


> Hey I just installed the latest build and I can't add APNs, anyone have the same issue?


Try the radio Fix solution in the OP.



thegame17 said:


> Sorry for 2 stupid questions:
> What's sticky settings issues?
> and
> A) *fix permissions* in clockwork rom manager
> B) reboot to Clockwork recovery and *fixed permissions*
> C) clear cache in recovery
> D) reboot to cm7 and *fixed permissions* in rom manager for good measure.
> Does it mean I have to fix permission 3 times in CWM?
> 
> Sorry for asking questions like that but I'm not good at English so I cant understand your instructions at all...


Sticky Settings is where you change a setting but it does not appear to stick and stay set. When you go to back to the settings it looks like the change did not stick
As far as Fix perms goes it's just twice and the second may not even be required. You fix permissions in rom manager, reboot into recovery and wipe cache to erase any files that were cached before you fixed permissions. As an exta step I also go to advanced in Recovery and fix permissions there before I reboot. That last fix perms is probably not needed but since I'm already in Recovery and it only takes a few seconds no reason not to do it.



ben7337 said:


> That sounds sort of sudden, last I'd heard was that it was all set to go. I'm not asking for the full long drawn out explanation if it is too technical, but could you maybe go into a bit more detail than "won't happen"?


Ace says he has a lead on the 1% I didn't list it in the Bugs because it's not really a bug just a setting we can't find because the location of the counter has moved from previous position.


----------



## Asphyx

Vypor said:


> Cool i'll do that and keep the next in mind. I set this thread up on my phone using the rootz app so i didnt think about the little things. Guess we'll have a decent sized OP
> 
> Cyanogenmod 7 9-08 nightly w/ .607 kernel
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


LOL not a biggie really. And as we get more fixes nailed down you will be able to remove some of the stuff from the OP when they are no longer needed.


----------



## thegame17

I can't add APN too,try fix sticky settings and radio fix,but adding APN still not work for me.


----------



## Vypor

Anyone having issues with your phone staying in 1x a lot? I mean 3G works but it's been 1x a lot the past couple of days. I'm up in NW Arkansas right now so they have a good network but I dont remember what my experience was last week in Dallas. Other than that wifi works and 3G works too when it catches.

Cyanogenmod 7 9-08 nightly w/ .607 kernel
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## swirly

Vypor said:


> Anyone having issues with your phone staying in 1x a lot? I mean 3G works but it's been 1x a lot the past couple of days. I'm up in NW Arkansas right now so they have a good network but I dont remember what my experience was last week in Dallas. Other than that wifi works and 3G works too when it catches.
> 
> Cyanogenmod 7 9-08 nightly w/ .607 kernel
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


yeap!!!!!

it does that 2 me when i switch from wifi. so, idk??


----------



## Haioken

On Vodafone AU, APN problems as well. I've had this before, initially with the stock Froyo. I've found a symptom of the root cause, but do not have enough experience with Android to debug further.

When reviewing APN settings and/or connecting to data networks, Android looks for 'MNC' and 'MCC' settings in the SIM, and in the phone. If these do not match, the APN is not shown or used.
(Use a program called "MNC checker" available on the market to verify this is your issue.)

As stated earlier, I had this issue once before with Vodafone, and found that I had to update to a newer sim (in this case, a microSim with an adapter.) which resolved the issue. I'm now having this issue with the previously working sim (and a telstra sim as well, if I place that into the phone.)

It appears as though even with the GSM fix in place, the GetSimOperator() function is still returning a blank value..

If anybody who is experiencing the same issues could download MNC/MCC Checker from market and verify this, that would probably be helpful. (Also, anybody on GSM networks WITH working data please do the same, and report your findings as well.)


----------



## swirly

Question: does 9-19 wifi work correctly for yall??

Thinking: ''I might just have to SBF and redo everything" mines aint working correctly... :-/


----------



## Haioken

No Wifi issues witnessed here, what's happening there?


----------



## swirly

Haioken said:


> No Wifi issues witnessed here, what's happening there?


its cool, im SBF'n back and reinstalling everything... hopefully it'll work

I keep getting the ''Error" sign when turning it on


----------



## Asphyx

swirly said:


> its cool, im SBF'n back and reinstalling everything... hopefully it'll work
> 
> I keep getting the ''Error" sign when turning it on


Try the Radio fix first!


----------



## swirly

Asphyx said:


> Try the Radio fix first!


haha kinda late for that now, but whats the ''Radio Fix??''


----------



## Haioken

Further to having no data on GSM, a little more info on what I'm getting...
MCC/MNC Checker reports:
getSimOperator()

getNetworkOperator()
50503
mccXXX-mncYYY overlay
Default value. MCC/MNC overley not working

When disabling airplane mode (Turning on radio) adb logcat does show the following:



Code:


I/TelephonyRegistry( 1690): notifyServiceState: 0 home vodafone AU voda AU 50503  UMTS CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1Emergonly: false

It appears that TelephonyRegistry is seeing the MCC/MNC numbers, but they're not being carried when requesting getSimOperator later on?
Any thoughts?


----------



## slimpirudude

Coming from 8-26 nightly (cm gb) can I flash the newest nightly without wiping data? Cache ect is fine but I don't wanna lose data. Will this work or must I data wipe? Wifi and sticky settings both the fixes in the new nightly?


----------



## Vypor

"swirly said:


> haha kinda late for that now, but whats the ''Radio Fix??''


Check the OP for radio fix. Also on another note my 1x/3G issue has nothing to do with wifi. Wifi works fine for me.

Cyanogenmod 7 9-08 nightly w/ .607 kernel
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Asphyx

swirly said:


> haha kinda late for that now, but whats the ''Radio Fix??''


Read the OP! LOL

You beat me...I should have scrolled down Vypor! LOL


----------



## Asphyx

slimpirudude said:


> Coming from 8-26 nightly (cm gb) can I flash the newest nightly without wiping data? Cache ect is fine but I don't wanna lose data. Will this work or must I data wipe? Wifi and sticky settings both the fixes in the new nightly?


Yes cache wipe should be fine for an upgrade.


----------



## thegame17

Can I use sticky settings fix in this thread for CM7 Froyo based?


----------



## kevdliu

"thegame17 said:


> Can I use sticky settings fix in this thread for CM7 Froyo based?


Why not?


----------



## VonTenia

Same problem as you in Canada Haioken... The APN won't save for me, even after trying radio/settings fix.

Here is the value I get with MCC/MNC Checker:
getSimOperator()
302720
getNetworkOperator()
302720
mccXXX-mncYYYoverlay
default value. MCC/MNC overlay not working

Hopefully this can help...


----------



## Haioken

VonTenia said:


> getSimOperator()
> 302720
> getNetworkOperator()
> 302720


Interesting. CM is successfully pulling the operator details from your SIM, which it's not doing with mine, as such there's no reason it shouldn't work, failing of course the famous 'sticky settings' issue.
I'd suggest in your case to start by downloading 'APN manager', configuring and enabling the APN through that program. Let me know how you go.


----------



## VonTenia

My bad... I'm using a rom manager and I ran the test on the Apex rom, sorry to gave you false hope.

Here is my values with CM7:
getSimOperator()

getNetworkOperator()
302720
mccXXX-mncYYY overlay
310004

The issue is probably what you said in the Dev thread. I'm not really a developper, but I like to test, sorry for adding to the confusion.


----------



## Haioken

That looks a little more like what I'm experiencing. I'll be doing some testing with custom builds tonight, using hard coded return values for getSimOperator() to see if this makes any difference. I'll let you know what I've found.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

EDIT: nevermind got it


----------



## sudosu

Post here logcat when you create new apn. I have failed with



Code:


<br />
E/TelephonyProvider( 1768): Failed setting numeric 'null' to the current operato<br />
r<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry( 1691): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPoss<br />
ible=false reason=apnChanged interfaceName=null networkType=2<br />
D/PhoneApp( 1768): mReceiver: ACTION_ANY_DATA_CONNECTION_STATE_CHANGED<br />
D/PhoneApp( 1768): - state: DISCONNECTED<br />
D/PhoneApp( 1768): - reason: apnChanged<br />
D/NotificationMgr( 1768): hideDataDisconnectedRoaming()...<br />
<br />

MCC\MNC for my operator is right.


----------



## radioonemike

I'd like to take a little time to thank *the devs* for their hard work and *vypor* for creating this thread.


----------



## Haioken

Sudosu: Grab MCC/MNC Checker from market, and report what that states under 'getSimOperator()'


----------



## Vypor

"radioonemike said:


> I'd like to take a little time to thank the devs for their hard work and vypor for creating this thread.


No prob, devs appreciate the testers and i was glad to assist with this thread. Although right now i feel like a traitor. I went back to stock last night because i was having 3G/1x switching issues but ends up 3G just sucks where I am right now. Should be better since they have LTE up here but meh whatever


----------



## pclose

noob here... trying to "flash" to the 9/19 build and failing. When the instructions say SBF I am guessing this is something more than wipe/factory reset in cwork recovery? On that note I'm not even sure what .606/7 is refering to... any advice? I'm still on a build from 8/9 of cm7 :-(


----------



## Pharrit

ok, i was trying to use my wifi today and it suddenly stopped working. i tired the bad radiofix to no avail. it worked before and i havn't changed anything the i know of that coulda borked it. i'm on 9/19 .607. any suggestions?

i did notice that it connects to the router but its not getting assigned an ip address. frickin weird


----------



## sudosu

Haioken said:


> Sudosu: Grab MCC/MNC Checker from market, and report what that states under 'getSimOperator()'


'getSimOperator()' is empty.


----------



## Asphyx

Ace found a few missing files that are needed by umts...
Could be related but not sure.

rild_tcmd and tcmdhelp are missing from the builds

Not sure if they will solve the GSM issues.
I don't have my Sim Unlocked so I can't test it effectively but I ran the app you folks have been using mcc.mnc and get the same info 310004 for both getSimOperator and mccXXX-mncYYY overlay with a getNetworkOperator reporting 00000
I would guess that the network operator should be 00000 as I was in CDMA mode at the time and not connected to any GSM network


----------



## cloixx

After boot phone APN list is blank.
Sim Card - MTS ukraine (MCC:255, MNC:01). Unlocked.
MCC/MNC Checker for US show:


Code:


<br />
getSimOperator()<br />
<br />
getNetworkOperator()<br />
25501<br />
mccXXX-mncYYY overley<br />
Default value. MCC/MNC overlay not working<br />

getSimOperator() is blank.

Then I changed MCC/MNC with Market Enabler to Verizon USA. MCC/MNC Checker for US show:


Code:


<br />
getSimOperator()<br />
310004<br />
getNetworkOperator()<br />
310004<br />
mccXXX-mncYYY overley<br />
Default value. MCC/MNC overlay not working<br />

and APN list shows two Verizon APN's. After enabling one of APN's LogCat show:



Code:


<br />
 I/ActivityManager( 1691): Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN flg=0x10500000 cmp=com.android.settings/.ApnSettings } from pid 1691<br />
 I/ActivityManager( 1691): Displayed com.android.settings/.ApnSettings: +209ms<br />
 I/ApnPreference( 8041): ID: 505 :true<br />
 D/ApnSettings( 8041): onPreferenceChange(): Preference - Verizon internet, newValue - 505, newValue type - class java.lang.String<br />
 E/TelephonyProvider( 1761): Failed setting numeric 'null' to the current operator<br />
 I/TelephonyRegistry( 1691): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=apnChanged interfaceName=null networkType=2<br />
 D/PhoneApp( 1761): mReceiver: ACTION_ANY_DATA_CONNECTION_STATE_CHANGED<br />
 D/PhoneApp( 1761): - state: DISCONNECTED<br />
 D/PhoneApp( 1761): - reason: apnChanged<br />
 D/NotificationMgr( 1761): hideDataDisconnectedRoaming()...<br />

Then I restored settings with Market Enabler to MTS Ukraine. MCC/MNC Checker for US shows:


Code:


<br />
getSimOperator()<br />
25501<br />
getNetworkOperator()<br />
310004<br />
mccXXX-mncYYY overley<br />
Default value. MCC/MNC overlay not working<br />

and APN list shows all of MTS Ukraine APN's. After enabling one of APN's LogCat show:



Code:


<br />
I/ApnPreference( 8041): ID: 2582 :true<br />
I/ApnPreference( 8041): ID: 505 :false<br />
D/ApnSettings( 8041): onPreferenceChange(): Preference - mts www.umc.ua, newValue - 2582, newValue type - class java.lang.String<br />
E/TelephonyProvider( 1761): Failed setting numeric 'null' to the current operator<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry( 1691): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=apnChanged interfaceName=null networkType=2<br />
D/PhoneApp( 1761): mReceiver: ACTION_ANY_DATA_CONNECTION_STATE_CHANGED<br />
D/PhoneApp( 1761): - state: DISCONNECTED<br />
D/PhoneApp( 1761): - reason: apnChanged<br />
D/NotificationMgr( 1761): hideDataDisconnectedRoaming()... <br />

internet via EDGE not working. I hope this will help.

Thank you for your hard work


----------



## kevdliu

is the radio fix gonna be permanant or just tmp?


----------



## Asphyx

kevdliu said:


> is the radio fix gonna be permanant or just tmp?


You mean the delay script?
If yes then I would guess it is temporary. Not even sure it works because some other services may need to access the RILD executable directly and right now it is a delay script not RILD itself.
It solves the FC loop but we need a better solution because it's probably not wise to do what we are doing on an operational perspective.
So consider it a workaround until we find what is actually causing the FC loop.


----------



## kevdliu

Asphyx said:


> You mean the delay script?
> If yes then I would guess it is temporary. Not even sure it works because some other services may need to access the RILD executable directly and right now it is a delay script not RILD itself.
> It solves the FC loop but we need a better solution because it's probably not wise to do what we are doing on an operational perspective.
> So consider it a workaround until we find what is actually causing the FC loop.


no i meant the airplane mode and then the fixing permissions.


----------



## Asphyx

kevdliu said:


> no i meant the airplane mode and then the fixing permissions.


I believe it permanently fixes the issue for that particular build install but can be undone via certain operations (such as trying CM's WiFiAP) which would require a repeat.
So if you stay on that release and don't mess it up it seems to stay working correctly.

That said it is nothing more than a workaround until we find the actual issue that causes us to need to do it in the first place.
I would bet that when GSM is fixed properly it will also entail incorporating a fix for the sticky issue as part of it so no it's not a permanent fix for CM itself just that particular install of it.


----------



## kevdliu

Hate to say this but I still have sticky settings issuse on 22build. I had to reboot to change status bar batt display and turn off gps


----------



## Asphyx

GPS is radio related not sure how you were changing the batt display but if you used a theme from theme chooser it should have worked, some other method I can't say!


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Is cm7 not deepsleeping? Deepsleep is not used when I check cpuspy. I have setcpu and I have not messed with the settings since I flashed 9/19 build.


----------



## kevdliu

23th build is up on rom toolbox


----------



## the tourist

I"m currently running apex on my d2g. Do I need to do anything special to try the latest build of cm7? Can I just wipe cache/data and then install the latest build via ROM manager? Thanks


----------



## bikedude880

"tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Is cm7 not deepsleeping? Deepsleep is not used when I check cpuspy. I have setcpu and I have not messed with the settings since I flashed 9/19 build.


I have 70% deep sleep over a one week period. Currently running 9/19.


----------



## kevdliu

the tourist said:


> I"m currently running apex on my d2g. Do I need to do anything special to try the latest build of cm7? Can I just wipe cache/data and then install the latest build via ROM manager? Thanks


wipe and go


----------



## biknut

pclose said:


> noob here... trying to "flash" to the 9/19 build and failing. When the instructions say SBF I am guessing this is something more than wipe/factory reset in cwork recovery? On that note I'm not even sure what .606/7 is refering to... any advice? I'm still on a build from 8/9 of cm7 :-(


SBF is putting your phone back to box-stock- brand new never used state. It requires a computer program and some files, along with your USB cable. There are guides on different forums that instruct how to do it. Not sure if it's on this one or not, you might try droid forum. net- I'm pretty sure someone has it posted there.

After SBF, you will have to root, update, (or vice-versa the order, depending on which route you take), install CM7, maybe or maybe not Clock Work Recovery (again, depending on method used), and Gapps. Reboot, and you should be good to go.

Google using RSD Lite and SBF files, maybe even check out YouTube videos. The info is out there, just have to search for it.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

just thought i would use the user's thread to say how much i love this rom(again)! im currently using the crystal cm7 theme with the cyan hilights... also using the circle launcher that was on amazon for free today... everything is crisp and clean and beautiful... you guys rock... thanks so much.


----------



## aceoyame

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> just thought i would use the user's thread to say how much i love this rom(again)! im currently using the crystal cm7 theme with the cyan hilights... also using the circle launcher that was on amazon for free today... everything is crisp and clean and beautiful... you guys rock... thanks so much.


Thanks a lot for the praise! We put our hearts into our work to make everyone happy and we are glad that it has brought you some happiness.


----------



## ATBense

kevdliu said:


> wipe and go


don't forget to wash your hands !


----------



## kevdliu

"ATBense said:


> don't forget to wash your hands !


I never wash my hands


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

"aceoyame said:


> Thanks a lot for the praise! We put our hearts into our work to make everyone happy and we are glad that it has brought you some happiness.


Here's a screeny of my sexy set up.

EDIT: All of my home pages look like that with a dedicated circle launcher for each page's category.


----------



## kevdliu

"tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Here's a screeny of my sexy set up.
> 
> EDIT: All of my home pages look like that with a dedicated circle launcher for each page's category.


O yeah look at my shiz


----------



## Asphyx

Here is mine, More functional than Stylish


----------



## kevdliu

Asphyx said:


> Here is mine, More functional than Stylish


how much battery life do you get with that?


----------



## kevdliu

Off topic I started a homescreen showoff thread for the hell of it


----------



## andersodum

Hey,
I installed this nightly but i can get APN to save, so i cant connect to the internet with my provider Telmore (from denmark)
Any fix?
Also it requires me to go into wireless/mobile networks to find the sim card? is there no better way?
Both things are kinda important for me 

After doing MCC check
i get the same as you guys
getSimOperator()
(null)


----------



## Pharrit

Ok, i'm still having issues with the wifi. I downgraded to 19/607 from 22/607 cause the wifi wasn't working. I did the radio fix (airplane/fix perm/reboot thing) and it didn't work, i've now SBF'ed and it still isn't working. What should I do next?


----------



## ATBense

I am running the 9/22. i keep getting disconnected from my schools wifi. Is there a known issue with radius wifi networks?


----------



## aceoyame

ATBense said:


> I am running the 9/22. i keep getting disconnected from my schools wifi. Is there a known issue with radius wifi networks?


That there is, at least your able to connect. Back in froyo when I last used a radius network it couldnt get an IP at all.


----------



## ATBense

Occasionally I will have to 'forget' the network and then re-enter my credentials to get it to connect.. You tried this?


----------



## GhostlySnow

I have had problems with the cellular radio with the 9-19 and 9-22 build. I can get mobile data, but both texts and phone calls are unable to send. I don't know if this is just me, but it has happened on two separate occasions. I fixed it first by sending out a multimedia message, then i received a plethora of text messages at once. I thought this was just a temporary issue. Phone calls and texts came through when i first installed the rom, but it has had issues twice since then (a week or so). I still am able to use the mobile network and it shows that i am in service still. I get a call failed when i try to call out and incoming calls go directly to voicemail. I noticed the dspmanager force closing in similar situations, so i'm not sure if that is possibly related. I tried the fixing permissions multiple times and cleared the cache. I reflashed the rom once on the 9-19 build and it didn't work, then tried the 9-22 and had similar issues. I'll stop here. Just ask me to clarify anything i left something out.


----------



## Asphyx

GhostlySnow said:


> I have had problems with the cellular radio with the 9-19 and 9-22 build. I can get mobile data, but both texts and phone calls are unable to send. I don't know if this is just me, but it has happened on two separate occasions. I fixed it first by sending out a multimedia message, then i received a plethora of text messages at once. I thought this was just a temporary issue. Phone calls and texts came through when i first installed the rom, but it has had issues twice since then (a week or so). I still am able to use the mobile network and it shows that i am in service still. I get a call failed when i try to call out and incoming calls go directly to voicemail. I noticed the dspmanager force closing in similar situations, so i'm not sure if that is possibly related. I tried the fixing permissions multiple times and cleared the cache. I reflashed the rom once on the 9-19 build and it didn't work, then tried the 9-22 and had similar issues. I'll stop here. Just ask me to clarify anything i left something out.


Try re-activating your phone with your carrier, It usually clear up issues with SMS and Data when the radio loses it's settings.
And then try the Airplane mode fix for radio in the user thread just in case it is an issue nof radio sticky settings


----------



## knirfie

Experiencing problems with GSM/SIM functionality on Vodafone-NL

1 - Installed CM4D2G (19-9) according to instructions.
2 - Did Radio fix.
3 - Did sticky settings fix.

It seems like the SIM card is not recognized correctly, I get no GSM service. When I do *#*#4636#*#* I get:
IMEI: [correct number]
Phone Number: Unknown
Current Network: Vodafone NL or KPN (varies per reboot)
...

GSM service: Emergency call only
GPRS service: Disconnected
Network type: unknown

If I try to select the operator manually (Vodafone NL 2G or Vodafone NL 3G) i get: "Your SIM card does not allow a connection to this network."

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Asphyx

kevdliu said:


> how much battery life do you get with that?


14-18 Hours without SetCPU
More with SetCPU but I have been flashing and testing so often I have not bothered to set it up on every install.
None of those widgets are heavy data users (Weather in the clock probably uses the most) the Elixr uses none launcher, missed calls and calendar use none. Basically Exec Asst and Fancy Widget are the only ones who do. And if you set the update polling properly they don't suck much power at all!

EDIT: Mind you I don't play with the phone like it's a TV or crackberry! LOL I use the phone a lot but they are usually short calls and on days I expect heavy usage I set up SetCPU to clock at 800Mhz which nearly doubles the phone life!


----------



## garlick

Asphyx said:


> 14-18 Hours without SetCPU
> More with SetCPU but I have been flashing and testing so often I have not bothered to set it up on every install.
> None of those widgets are heavy data users (Weather in the clock probably uses the most) the Elixr uses none launcher, missed calls and calendar use none. Basically Exec Asst and Fancy Widget are the only ones who do. And if you set the update polling properly they don't suck much power at all!
> 
> EDIT: Mind you I don't play with the phone like it's a TV or crackberry! LOL I use the phone a lot but they are usually short calls and on days I expect heavy usage I set up SetCPU to clock at 800Mhz which nearly doubles the phone life!


Asphyx, I saw your post, and really like the look of the bottom notification widgets, showing emails & RSS feeds...etc. I was looking all over the place, and can't for the life of me find the ability to set those up.

Is that a specific ADW theme you have running, or is there something that I'm just missing?? I would love to have those on my home page. I appreciate any help with that.


----------



## Asphyx

garlick said:


> Asphyx, I saw your post, and really like the look of the bottom notification widgets, showing emails & RSS feeds...etc. I was looking all over the place, and can't for the life of me find the ability to set those up.
> 
> Is that a specific ADW theme you have running, or is there something that I'm just missing?? I would love to have those on my home page. I appreciate any help with that.


The bottom notif widget is called executive assitant. I have used that widget on just about every install I have ever run! I believe it is a paid app though and you need to install the pop3/imap add on for proper email notification. Pressing any of those icons also will launch the related app for that notification. One of the best apps I ever bought!

EDIT: I should point out that arrangement is with 6 columns and 8 rows that I double the rows on the widgets that require it and the launcher and execasst both set at one row each.
And thats ADW feature which most other launchers probably have but I have not tried. I own LauncherPro but since I'm flashing and having to re-configure so often have not bothered to play with.


----------



## garlick

Thanks, I'll check that App out.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

As mentioned earlier in the thread, I tend to be stuck in 1x alot. This never happened when I used Liberty Rom(w the Romer tool).

Also,I am on the 2011-09-19 build,but despite following the stick and bad radio fixes I still have these issues to some extent. Since I use the Blue X theme, the icons for Wi-Fi and 3G are blue when a connection is made, and they are white when a connection is not established. So lets say I turn Wi-Fi off. It turns off as it should, then the 3G icon comes up after a few seconds. Then turns blue after a few more seconds indicating there is a connection. Even the 3G arrows for upload and download will be blue indicating data being uploaded and downloaded. Yet I can not access the Internet through any browser, or even with in apps like the market. Eventually, if I wait maybe 10-15 minuets, I am then able to get a data connection.


----------



## garlick

Xplorer4x4 said:


> As mentioned earlier in the thread, I tend to be stuck in 1x alot. This never happened when I used Liberty Rom(w the Romer tool).
> 
> Also,I am on the 2011-09-19 build,but despite following the stick and bad radio fixes I still have these issues to some extent. Since I use the Blue X theme, the icons for Wi-Fi and 3G are blue when a connection is made, and they are white when a connection is not established. So lets say I turn Wi-Fi off. It turns off as it should, then the 3G icon comes up after a few seconds. Then turns blue after a few more seconds indicating there is a connection. Even the 3G arrows for upload and download will be blue indicating data being uploaded and downloaded. Yet I can not access the Internet through any browser, or even with in apps like the market. Eventually, if I wait maybe 10-15 minuets, I am then able to get a data connection.


Check your advanced settings in wireless and network, do you get an IP address assigned??

Also, is the wifi you're connecting to WEP or WPA??


----------



## slimpirudude

I really wish I could get wifi to work, I'm on miui.us which is same base...it will show connected but doesn't get any data to phone. Can't browse, or anything..any one have any ideas how to fix?


----------



## angryshuna

Is anyone having an issue where the camera freezes right after taking a picture and won't write to the SD card? I've tried a few different builds and it seems to be a continuous problem for me. When I run fix permissions, it then takes 1 picture then freezes again right after that.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

garlick said:


> Check your advanced settings in wireless and network, do you get an IP address assigned??
> 
> Also, is the wifi you're connecting to WEP or WPA??


I dont see advanced settings, do you mean Wi-Fi settings? As for the network its WPA2 with AES but I dont see how any of this is relevant? I can get a wi-fi connection no problem. Its getting a 3G signal that is the problem. However I seemed to have fixed it by going to Settings->Wireless and Network->Mobile Networks->Access Point Names->Verizon(Internet). Now when I switch Wi-Fi off I am immediately able to connect to the Internet over 3G.


----------



## garlick

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I dont see advanced settings, do you mean Wi-Fi settings? As for the network its WPA2 with AES but I dont see how any of this is relevant? I can get a wi-fi connection no problem. Its getting a 3G signal that is the problem. However I seemed to have fixed it by going to Settings->Wireless and Network->Mobile Networks->Access Point Names->Verizon(Internet). Now when I switch Wi-Fi off I am immediately able to connect to the Internet over 3G.


Sorry, I thought you had an issue with WiFi, I am still having issues, but have read a number of fixes, and none of mine have worked for me, but worked for others. I wanted to see if you had the same issue as I have.....my bad. I don't know what I was reading.


----------



## kevdliu

I think the solution in fixing radio switching lays in permissions somehow. Before I performed the radio fix I had to reboot to turn on off airplane mode everytime.


----------



## garlick

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I dont see advanced settings, do you mean Wi-Fi settings? As for the network its WPA2 with AES but I dont see how any of this is relevant? I can get a wi-fi connection no problem. Its getting a 3G signal that is the problem. However I seemed to have fixed it by going to Settings->Wireless and Network->Mobile Networks->Access Point Names->Verizon(Internet). Now when I switch Wi-Fi off I am immediately able to connect to the Internet over 3G.


Actually, I messed around with this too, and it made my 3G way more stable.

Thanks for this.


----------



## phrir1

Does anyone know of a D.T.R. that can be used with this rom?


----------



## kevdliu

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I dont see advanced settings, do you mean Wi-Fi settings? As for the network its WPA2 with AES but I dont see how any of this is relevant? I can get a wi-fi connection no problem. Its getting a 3G signal that is the problem. However I seemed to have fixed it by going to Settings->Wireless and Network->Mobile Networks->Access Point Names->Verizon(Internet). Now when I switch Wi-Fi off I am immediately able to connect to the Internet over 3G.


what do you do in the verizon (internet) menu? do i select something or edit settings or??


----------



## garlick

kevdliu said:


> what do you do in the verizon (internet) menu? do i select something or edit settings or??


Next to Verizona(internet) there's a double circle. Make sure the inner circle is green. If it's not, click the circle to select it as your preferred service.


----------



## ben7337

Any update on the 1% battery increments? Last thing I recall is droidxchat was working with the hex data ace provided and put it in a more useable form, but there was still a problem with getting 0% all the time somehow or something.


----------



## slimpirudude

Can someone help me get wifi working on here? It will turn on and show connected but no data, can't browse or anything...


----------



## sixstringedmatt

"slimpirudude said:


> Can someone help me get wifi working on here? It will turn on and show connected but no data, can't browse or anything...


Check the first post in this thread about bad data switching. Once you run that you should be OK. Same thing happened to me and now I'm good.


----------



## freddy0872

Greetings, i have tried the "WIFI FIX" im running REV's 09-26-2011 build. Ive tried going into airplane mode and rebooting into CWR wiping cache and then fixing perms. Rebooting back and turning airplane mode off. I find that my Wi-Fi is EXTREMELY slow and when i shut it off and switch to 3G it doesnt browse the web or anything. Nothing in the market even pops up. If i open an app that requires a network it force closes. Im clueless.... Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Ive skimmed thru the past ~20 pages on here and couldnt find much info on anything like that, if there is an idea let me know, Im going to flash back to the GB leak and hang out there till i can figure something out. I need my data lol.
Thanks guys! Keep up the good work! 

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ANY HELP/SUGGESTIONS!


----------



## pickaxe300

I am running the 9/26 build and am having severe wifi issues. I have tried everything under the sun, except replacing my phone with something non-motorola..lol Anyways, I have done the wifi fix several times, and i get the same result every time. Right after doing the fix, i wait till 3g comes back on, turn on wifi and am able to go like no other........until i change programs...(like from dolphin browser to market and etc.) As soon as i change programs, wifi will not transfer any data at all. Any ideas? Im not a programmer by any means of the imagination, but im not a dumb ass either (unless you ask my wife....lol)

Anyways, you guys are doing an awesome job and we all appreciate the dedication and time you put into it...

Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## hgrimberg

So which rom has fewer bugs? Apex or CM7? Which one is better?


----------



## swirly

Question: off topic but what themes are y'all running on CM7??


----------



## jchapman007

Could you also put in the User guide the differences between the clockworkmod versions. V2 of clockworkmod uses .img files and V5 uses .tar tarball files. The bootstrap application installs V2 of clockworkmod, so backups made from the bootstrap utility can't be restored within the latest clockworkmod that is installed from Rom Manager. Also, could you put how we are to install the Droid X 2nd init version of clockworkmod from Rom Manager instead of the Droid 2 global Version from Rom Manager. For someone updating from stock Froyo, if they don't know these clockwork mod issues it can be pretty frustrating. Might save someone from having to SBF several times.


----------



## gfunk

Thought it would be helpful to have links in the instructions...someone sanity check this before calling it fact. I haven't actually done it yet. 

1.sbf to stock - http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global-hacks/112313-official-d2g-sbf-tbh.html
2.update to .607 - http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3406-Gingerbread-leak-D2G-Updated-to-4.5.607!
3.root via D3 root - http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...tions-(One-Click-added-for-Windows-Linux-OSX)
4.boot into CWR via D2bootstrap - http://www.mediafire.com/?36we9h8bslejtwk 
5.wipe data/cache
6.flash CM7 - http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3323-DEV_THREAD-Droid-2-CM7-with-Gingerbread-Kernel or http://www.revnumbers.info/d2g.html
7.flash gapps - http://goo-inside.me/gapps/
8.reboot.


----------



## Vypor

"gfunk said:


> Thought it would be helpful to have links in the instructions...someone sanity check this before calling it fact. I haven't actually done it yet.  One thing that was unclear is if you have to go from stock to .606 then to .607 or if you can jump right to .607?
> 
> 1.sbf to stock - http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global-hacks/112313-official-d2g-sbf-tbh.html
> 2.update to .606/7
> .606 - http://www.pressbyte.com/4637/gingerbread-update-build-45606-droid-2-global-leaked/
> .607 - http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3406-Gingerbread-leak-D2G-Updated-to-4.5.607!
> 3.root via D3 root - http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3714-ROOT-UNROOT-Droid-3-root-instructions-(One-Click-added-for-Windows-Linux-OSX)
> 4.boot into CWR via D2bootstrap - http://www.mediafire.com/?36we9h8bslejtwk
> 5.wipe data/cache
> 6.flash CM7 - http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3323-DEV_THREAD-Droid-2-CM7-with-Gingerbread-Kernel or http://www.revnumbers.info/d2g.html
> 7.flash gapps - http://goo-inside.me/gapps/
> 8.reboot.


606 was a leak and never officially released. Use 607 or 606, not both. Also you cannot upgrade to 607 from 606.


----------



## Pharrit

Ok, i just SBFed and redid all the way to 9-18(or 19 or whatever, the older one)/.607 and i'm still getting wifi issues. I tried the radio fix and nothing. anything more I can do, or just sit around and wait for a permafix?


----------



## pickaxe300

swirly said:


> Question: off topic but what themes are y'all running on CM7??


I am using fixer and love all the transitions and options. I think the best part is the status bar!


----------



## Xplorer4x4

"garlick said:


> Next to Verizona(internet) there's a double circle. Make sure the inner circle is green. If it's not, click the circle to select it as your preferred service.


For me its red i think but thanks for clarifying that for the user who asked. How has your 3g been since then? Not sure if it is purley coincidence, but atleast today my 3g has been dreadfully slow.



"jchapman007 said:


> Also, could you put how we are to install the Droid X 2nd init version of clockworkmod from Rom Manager instead of the Droid 2 global Version from Rom Manager.


Unless i misunderstood you somewhere, rev already said to use the d2g method, but i have read a few reports the dx version works fine but d2g is proper.


----------



## kevdliu

They are both fine the dx version is slower somehow. 
And I use minimalbread theme


----------



## angryshuna

angryshuna said:


> Is anyone having an issue where the camera freezes right after taking a picture and won't write to the SD card? I've tried a few different builds and it seems to be a continuous problem for me. When I run fix permissions, it then takes 1 picture then freezes again right after that.


Does anyone else have this problem? I SBF'd and reinstalled the latest. I'm not having any problems except this. I think it is related to some setting in some app when I batch titanium everything back into my phone. Before I test one by one, anyone have an idea what the culprit is?


----------



## garlick

Xplorer4x4 said:


> For me its red i think but thanks for clarifying that for the user who asked. How has your 3g been since then? Not sure if it is purley coincidence, but atleast today my 3g has been dreadfully slow.


Actually, I changed one more setting last night and now my 3G doesn't drop at all and I have been flgying.

I went to settings, wireless & networks, mobile network, network mode, evdo only

After doing that, my radio performance has greatly improved.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

garlick said:


> Actually, I changed one more setting last night and now my 3G doesn't drop at all and I have been flgying.
> 
> I went to settings, wireless & networks, mobile network, network mode, evdo only
> 
> After doing that, my radio performance has greatly improved.


Thanks, I might try that. I played around some more last night, and tried choosing the option to use 2G networks only. I figured it could not be any slower then my 3G. However, after selecting this I immediate lost both a voice and data signal as if I was on airplane mode. I have so far been unable to reverse this and am going to SBF back to Froyo, and then go through the update process again. I figured it was about time to start with a clean base as the last time I flashed CM7 over a fresh GB leak build, was when CM7 GB started getting nightlies.


----------



## kevdliu

"Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks, I might try that. I played around some more last night, and tried choosing the option to use 2G networks only. I figured it could not be any slower then my 3G. However, after selecting this I immediate lost both a voice and data signal as if I was on airplane mode. I have so far been unable to reverse this and am going to SBF back to Froyo, and then go through the update process again. I figured it was about time to start with a clean base as the last time I flashed CM7 over a fresh GB leak build, was when CM7 GB started getting nightlies.


Cdma 2g is much slower than evdo 3g but uses less battery idle. With evdo only you can not make calls only data


----------



## MeHappy

So with evdo only, can you send texts?


----------



## hgrimberg

So which rom has fewer bugs? Apex or CM7? Which one is better?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu

"MeHappy said:


> So with evdo only, can you send texts?


Haven't tried. Probably not


----------



## kevdliu

"hgrimberg said:


> So which rom has fewer bugs? Apex or CM7? Which one is better?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


Cm of course has more bugs and worse battery life. For the bugs list check the dev thread op. Apex is a deblurred stock so has nxt to no bugs, awesome battery life, but no cm features.

If u can live without cm features I recommand apex


----------



## garlick

MeHappy said:


> So with evdo only, can you send texts?


Ha!! I was busy all day with my day job, and found out half way through the day that I wasn't getting text or calls. So don't follow that advice. My data was great, but no voice or data.

Instead, I switched to CDMA / EvDo auto, and that's still been WAY better than the default GLOBAL setting.

So if you're going to switch it to something, my suggestion is to that.

My thought is that the "global" setting is trying to check with the GSM to see if it's got a faster data rate and it's interfering with the 3G radio somehow.

That's just a hypothesis, but I definitely have seen improved 3G connectivity with the CDMA / EvDo setting.


----------



## eMWu

Are non-Verizon USSD codes working on GSM networks on this ROM? Or do you still only get a response with "MMI Complete" message, like in stock GB?


----------



## Xplorer4x4

"hgrimberg said:


> So which rom has fewer bugs? Apex or CM7? Which one is better?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


No rom is "better" then the other per say. I havent tried apex yet but it seems like a good rom. The thing is you have to figure out which one best suits your needs? If you use the phone for work, you will likley want the rom thats most reliable. However, if your looking for a power user rom with lots of goodies and better performance, then maybe cm7 is for you. Thats not sayin apex is going to run like slow and laggy, but generally speaking the performance will be better in cm7.


----------



## hgrimberg

Xplorer4x4 said:


> No rom is "better" then the other per say. I havent tried apex yet but it seems like a good rom. The thing is you have to figure out which one best suits your needs? If you use the phone for work, you will likley want the rom thats most reliable. However, if your looking for a power user rom with lots of goodies and better performance, then maybe cm7 is for you. Thats not sayin apex is going to run like slow and laggy, but generally speaking the performance will be better in cm7.


And what do you think about the milestone 2 rom for the D2G? Still cm7 is better in performance?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## bigrob1015

"hgrimberg said:


> And what do you think about the milestone 2 rom for the D2G? Still cm7 is better in performance?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


Milestone 2 rom isn't even up and running yet. Ace has backed out of development till he can get his computer fixed


----------



## hgrimberg

bigrob1015 said:


> Milestone 2 rom isn't even up and running yet. Ace has backed out of development till he can get his computer fixed


But do you think that the milestone 2 rom will be better than cm7? At least, will it be better in terms of GSM connectivity?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## freddy0872

SO i decided to install REV's nightly for 10-01-2011 and it worked but when i woke up this morning I had NO DATA! COULD NOT SOLVE IT AT ALL! tried everything i could! And my battery went from 90% at about 12:30 last night and when i woke up around 9:00 it was at 10%..... something went wrong with that nightly! Any one else see this kind of problem?


----------



## Pharrit

try fixing the permissions. Did you wipe? I always hate suggesting this, but SBF, start clean, do no download anything or restore anything and see if its any better.


----------



## freddy0872

Im going to SBF right now and update to 330 and flash the 607 update then bootstrap (obviously root using the one click) and see how that goes. Yea i did wipe data & cache, i also for good measure did dalvik cache wipe and battery wipe, and fixed perms after CM was installed before i booted into it and after i booted into it. Im going to SBF right now and do it all over again, i dont have an issue SBF'ing, i think its fun! LOL maybe im insane but who knows! Ill get back to you with my results, Thanks Pharrit!



Pharrit said:


> try fixing the permissions. Did you wipe? I always hate suggesting this, but SBF, start clean, do no download anything or restore anything and see if its any better.


----------



## freddy0872

So i SBF'd updated to 330 and upgraded to the 607 update and flashed over CM7. I didnt do anything with perms yet. downloading a couple apps i need, but im going to unplug from charger now, the battery is at 100% and im on Wi-Fi. going to see how the battery acts. if anyone has suggestions or needs to see a log let me know!


----------



## freddy0872

So one thing i noticed was When i hold power button and select reboot and then recovery reboot it does take me to CWR but the version is 2.5.0.8
when i open ROM Manager in CM it says Current Recovery: ClockworkMod 5.0.2.0
Any reasoning behind this?
Also it takes a LONG time for my 3G to become active, (meaning the icon stays white for about a minute and a half or so then goes green like its ready) I noticed with redoing the phone and redoing CM the actual bootup time has decreased tremendously! Along with the 3G issue it takes way to long for service to become active... ex: on my lock screen or in my status bar it stays "No Service" or in status bar the signal strength with an "x" by it for almost a whole minute, should be almost instantaneous.... I am recieving DATA however through 3G for now, such as texts. does ANY of this make sense to you guys??? i just tried airplane mode then boot to CWM and fix perms, then back to CM and turn airplane mode off that took a while for the Wireless network (VZW) to come back alive and then i went back to CWM and fixed perms again, still the same sluggish reactions, however the actual speed of the phone is still top notch!  so i used prop modder to edit some of the prop settings to see if i can make it ne faster and there was no change. Any help/suggestions?


----------



## freddy0872

So the calls/signal keeps dropping, i called VZW and LIED of course and told them the situation of me losing signal thinking it was my hardware and they say i should be on software version (android) 4.5.6.07.a956.verizon.us 
now that doesnt even ring a close bell. none of our verizon phones in this area that are D2G are getting the GB update OTA.... they recommend the phones go to a VZW store and get flashed with the newest software.... of course ill SBF and upgrade to 330 before i take it in since that is what i told him i had, even after sitting on 330 for a day my phone will not recieve the 4.5 update OTA. this is mind boggling me, an un rooted phone with no modifications will not receive OTA updates as its supposed to. has anyone elses d2g STOCK gotten this update?

EDIT:> Im thinking they meant 4.5.607 he must have thrown in an extra "." by accident. if i were to SBF and take my phone in to a VZW store would the upgrade they give me be a "leak" version... or their official?


----------



## ben7337

freddy0872 said:


> So the calls/signal keeps dropping, i called VZW and LIED of course and told them the situation of me losing signal thinking it was my hardware and they say i should be on software version (android) 4.5.6.07.a956.verizon.us
> now that doesnt even ring a close bell. none of our verizon phones in this area that are D2G are getting the GB update OTA.... they recommend the phones go to a VZW store and get flashed with the newest software.... of course ill SBF and upgrade to 330 before i take it in since that is what i told him i had, even after sitting on 330 for a day my phone will not recieve the 4.5 update OTA. this is mind boggling me, an un rooted phone with no modifications will not receive OTA updates as its supposed to. has anyone elses d2g STOCK gotten this update?
> 
> EDIT:> Im thinking they meant 4.5.607 he must have thrown in an extra "." by accident. if i were to SBF and take my phone in to a VZW store would the upgrade they give me be a "leak" version... or their official?


Neither, 4.5.607 was stalled due to enctrypton issues with microsoft exchange, as a result it is not being sent out anymore, it was only sent out once for a day weeks ago and motorola is only saying that they are aware of the problem and its caused and are working to fix it. If you go t a store I am positive they don't be flashing you to a stalled rom, if they even have access to it. Which I also doubt as I have never heard of anyone who was told to get an android update flashed at a store actually getting it. They are always told that the store doesn't have such stuff and to wait for the OTA. So in other words, go to the store, but don't expect any help on that, and yes some stock phones did get the update, but it was pulled so only the few lucky people got it officially OTA.

As for clockwork recovery, I had the same thing as you, I just went into rom manager though, and I told it to flash the recovery, so it flashed the "current" 5.0.2.3 and then told rom manager to boot into recovery and now recovery is a nice cyan and has the updated version. This is all new to me, but if you want the new version just choose "flash clockworkmod recovery" to get it updated. I assume the current status just tells you the current newest one, not the one you have installed.


----------



## bikedude880

On the topic of batteries draining, has /anyone/ checked to see if there is an errant wakelock keeping the cpu from hitting Deep Sleep? Cpu Spy and advanced batt stats are a good way to do that.


----------



## freddy0872

yea i kinda assumed the same from the vzw store, ive used the new CWM with the prety cyan coloring, and yes i can just hit flash in ROM manager, wasnt sure if it was a bug or not... question if i went to VZW and they officially updated me to GB would that be the same version as we have on the leak? im thinking it all should be the same as far as version numbers go. but as far as the day goes only a few hours into CM7 and my batt is at 50% not like CM should be or has been.... I am however digging the new lock screen they put into it. any input on the version issues or the battery problem guys?



ben7337 said:


> Neither, 4.5.607 was stalled due to enctrypton issues with microsoft exchange, as a result it is not being sent out anymore, it was only sent out once for a day weeks ago and motorola is only saying that they are aware of the problem and its caused and are working to fix it. If you go t a store I am positive they don't be flashing you to a stalled rom, if they even have access to it. Which I also doubt as I have never heard of anyone who was told to get an android update flashed at a store actually getting it. They are always told that the store doesn't have such stuff and to wait for the OTA. So in other words, go to the store, but don't expect any help on that, and yes some stock phones did get the update, but it was pulled so only the few lucky people got it officially OTA.
> 
> As for clockwork recovery, I had the same thing as you, I just went into rom manager though, and I told it to flash the recovery, so it flashed the "current" 5.0.2.3 and then told rom manager to boot into recovery and now recovery is a nice cyan and has the updated version. This is all new to me, but if you want the new version just choose "flash clockworkmod recovery" to get it updated. I assume the current status just tells you the current newest one, not the one you have installed.


----------



## ben7337

For battery I see about 24-30 hrs of idle time if I didn't touch the phone at all period. Using it, maybe 12 hrs, I charge at least once during my day usually. If somehow a store did have the update and ability to give it to you, it would definitely be the 4.5.607 leak that you can already get online and flash plenty easily.


----------



## freddy0872

That's what I was assuming that it was the leak that's already on my phone, my pc, etc... when u say 24-30 hours what on earth are you doing to keep that up!? All I have on is wifi and gps... I rarely used the phone in those several hrs. I shouldn't be at 50 percent....  did you do anything special or out of the ordinary? Thanks again! 



"ben7337 said:


> For battery I see about 24-30 hrs of idle time if I didn't touch the phone at all period. Using it, maybe 12 hrs, I charge at least once during my day usually. If somehow a store did have the update and ability to give it to you, it would definitely be the 4.5.607 leak that you can already get online and flash plenty easily.


----------



## ben7337

When I say 24-30 hrs I mean if I left my phone sitting untouched, completely 100% unused I think I can pull that much. I lost 40% battery last night without touching the phone except maybe once or twice to see if I missed anyt txts from 8pm to 8am. So I figure I can pull 24 hrs down to 20% and maybe another 6 hrs for that last 20 at best if I am lucky. However like I said, that's without touching the phone. The best I've seen any cm7 build on this phone do with use is maybe 8-16 hrs based on usage.

Also, I recently sbfed and tried installing the latest nightly, and doing that on CWR version 5 is a no go, instant bootloop, the 2.5.0.8 version is what droid 2 bootstrapper has which is why you get such an old version initially and apparently updating to the new version before flashing out of stock is not a good idea. Now I'm sbfing again to get back to cm7 again.


----------



## freddy0872

Yea I've tried that with the new cwm and it flaked out on me as well. Makes it a bit of a pain. And gotcha on the battery, I don't think this phone is designed to push out much more than that. Friend of mine with a droid incredible flashed over cm and he went approx 3 and a half days with one charge! I think he had gps turned off for about 2 days however. Still tho that's insane! Can't wait to have cm become official for our phones! What's everyones perspective on the wifi tether hacks? I almost tried the radio hack today but got veered off due to reading posts about bad experiences. I want to make it work again just kinda leery on it now however.



"ben7337 said:


> When I say 24-30 hrs I mean if I left my phone sitting untouched, completely 100% unused I think I can pull that much. I lost 40% battery last night without touching the phone except maybe once or twice to see if I missed anyt txts from 8pm to 8am. So I figure I can pull 24 hrs down to 20% and maybe another 6 hrs for that last 20 at best if I am lucky. However like I said, that's without touching the phone. The best I've seen any cm7 build on this phone do with use is maybe 8-16 hrs based on usage.
> 
> Also, I recently sbfed and tried installing the latest nightly, and doing that on CWR version 5 is a no go, instant bootloop, the 2.5.0.8 version is what droid 2 bootstrapper has which is why you get such an old version initially and apparently updating to the new version before flashing out of stock is not a good idea. Now I'm sbfing again to get back to cm7 again.


----------



## bikedude880

From what I can see, 2-4 hours of battery per 10% is not uncommon. 3G, wifi, bt, gps off; auto brightness; 800Mhz max (smartass). I /will/ be posting that governor soon, I'm just lazy after work


----------



## kevdliu

"bikedude880 said:


> From what I can see, 2-4 hours of battery per 10% is not uncommon. 3G, wifi, bt, gps off; auto brightness; 800Mhz max (smartass). I /will/ be posting that governor soon, I'm just lazy after work


Yes bikedude thank you!


----------



## Pharrit

for wireless teathering, i suggest open garden. It works great and no hacks needed. and if your wifi is bonkers it will still work. I know i still cannot for the life of me get the wifi to work. I'm on the newest verson 10/1 and i know people have had luck, but i guess its all in the cards. Hopefully soon it'll be set fixed


----------



## freddy0872

Let's hope its fixed soon!  I'm loving the new features that continuously pop up in cm! Can't wait for official stable release! Ill look into open garden as well. Thanks for the tip!



"Pharrit said:


> for wireless teathering, i suggest open garden. It works great and no hacks needed. and if your wifi is bonkers it will still work. I know i still cannot for the life of me get the wifi to work. I'm on the newest verson 10/1 and i know people have had luck, but i guess its all in the cards. Hopefully soon it'll be set fixed


----------



## freddy0872

Is there any way of just going back to the leaked GB once cm is installed? I've tried restoring a nandroid one time and all I got was a boot loop!  I don't mind the SBF but wasn't sure if there was some easier way I'm not seeing to revert back..... thanks guys!


----------



## BlooDyBeaR

Hi, i wont to use mobile internet via gsm. Can you help me?

P.S. Sorry for my english.


----------



## Pharrit

freddy0872 said:


> Is there any way of just going back to the leaked GB once cm is installed? I've tried restoring a nandroid one time and all I got was a boot loop!  I don't mind the SBF but wasn't sure if there was some easier way I'm not seeing to revert back..... thanks guys!


Not sure of anyway top drop back without SPF

Also, BlooDyBeaR, I don't think GSM is currently working. You'll have to wait on that


----------



## aceoyame

Gsm is only working for calls with a few reports of data


----------



## slimpirudude

Looking forward to the smartass gov! Hopefully it'll work in miui.us aswell?  but I'm about to try the newest (10-1) nightly to see if wifi will finally work for me (doubt it lol). What new features does 2.3.7 bring?

Edit. Im currently on miui, can i flash new cm then restore backup to miui even tho is 2. 3. 5 vs . 7? And do i abs have to wipe data? Any other info i might need since been outta the cm loop due to miui, but wanna check out 2. 3. 7 real quick.


----------



## freddy0872

Hey slimp what's a good way to get onto miui? I might giive that a whirl and see how that pans out... cuz it looks like I'm going to be sbf'ing when I get home lol. Yay!



"slimpirudude said:


> Looking forward to the smartass gov! Hopefully it'll work in miui.us aswell?  but I'm about to try the newest (10-1) nightly to see if wifi will finally work for me (doubt it lol). What new features does 2.3.7 bring?
> 
> Edit. Im currently on miui, can i flash new cm then restore backup to miui even tho is 2. 3. 5 vs . 7? And do i abs have to wipe data? Any other info i might need since been outta the cm loop due to miui, but wanna check out 2. 3. 7 real quick.


----------



## Keifla96

Pharrit said:


> Not sure of anyway top drop back without SPF
> 
> Also, BlooDyBeaR, I don't think GSM is currently working. You'll have to wait on that


I actually just did this after trying out cm4d2g... Just reboot into recovery, wipe data, clear cache, clear dalvik cache, then restore your nandroid backup from earlier.


----------



## freddy0872

I've tried that before and it puts me into a bootloop... when you tried this were you on the new GB builds?



"Keifla96 said:


> I actually just did this after trying out cm4d2g... Just reboot into recovery, wipe data, clear cache, clear dalvik cache, then restore your nandroid backup from earlier.


----------



## Keifla96

freddy0872 said:


> I've tried that before and it puts me into a bootloop... when you tried this were you on the new GB builds?


Yup, I'm on the second release that was floating around this forum... I had it set up perfectly and was worried about losing my customization's after all the time I spent setting it up the way I like it. So I rebooted into the older recovery (2.5.x.x I have had problems with the new one from rom manager) created a nandroid backup and wiped - deleted etc everything I could to within cwm and then flashed CM to play with it and see how it was looking. (Awesome of course) Camera still had allot of issues and am not ready to run it comfortably until all the bugs are worked out (no rush of course) so I rebooted into recovery again and wiped - deleted etc everything I could again then restored the backup I made earlier. Dont get me wrong I have no doubt your in a boot loop, I have had them numerous times and needed to pull the battery and boot into recovery many of times..... Best of luck!


----------



## slimpirudude

"freddy0872 said:


> Hey slimp what's a good way to get onto miui? I might giive that a whirl and see how that pans out... cuz it looks like I'm going to be sbf'ing when I get home lol. Yay!


Freddy,

Im all for helping you check miui, id bet youd like it as it is most unique rom i have ever ran. Currently still am atm. But assuming your on cm7 gb heres what need to do.

Go here and download this, its my dropbox I uploaded most stable miui for d2g (props to ace!) http://db.tt/6sUX0rwZ

1. Make nandroid backup of current rom to be safe. Backup sms, call logs ect if like.
2. After creating nandroid backup, boot into clockwork recovery. and wipe data and cache atleast once.
3. Next we want to. Stay in clockwork recovery, go back by hitting power buttom on top phone if need and back on main screen scroll down and click install from sdcard. Locate miui rom you downloaded at beginning, and select it, let it install. When done click first option which is reboot system now, and you'll be in miui!

This is all assuming your on cm gb already, if not and need help just say the word. Hope this helps!


----------



## bikedude880

"slimpirudude said:


> Looking forward to the smartass gov! Hopefully it'll work in miui.us aswell?


Just posted it in the Developer section, should work on any rom that let's you select the cpu governor.


----------



## freddy0872

Thank ya! im still on CM i was just about to SBF when i read this so ill give it a go mane! Thanks for the info! Ill let you know if anything arises!



slimpirudude said:


> Freddy,
> 
> Im all for helping you check miui, id bet youd like it as it is most unique rom i have ever ran. Currently still am atm. But assuming your on cm7 gb heres what need to do.
> 
> Go here and download this, its my dropbox I uploaded most stable miui for d2g (props to ace!) http://db.tt/6sUX0rwZ
> 
> 1. Make nandroid backup of current rom to be safe. Backup sms, call logs ect if like.
> 2. After creating nandroid backup, boot into clockwork recovery. and wipe data and cache atleast once.
> 3. Next we want to. Stay in clockwork recovery, go back by hitting power buttom on top phone if need and back on main screen scroll down and click install from sdcard. Locate miui rom you downloaded at beginning, and select it, let it install. When done click first option which is reboot system now, and you'll be in miui!
> 
> This is all assuming your on cm gb already, if not and need help just say the word. Hope this helps!


----------



## josvmartin

Since installing CM7 for Droid-2-Global, the device works and is very quick, but has a lot of Forced Closes.

Therefore, I would like to go back to another ROM.

However, when I try to install the Motorola drivers so as to SBF, I get "connect MTP USB device Failed". I tried this on 2 computers with the same result.

I tried it on "Portal and Tools" and on "Charge Only". Neither works.

If I try to install ROM from the SD card, using the Clockwork Recovery,
E: can't find misc
E: can't find misc
E: can't find misc
E: can't find misc

--install from SD card--
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Restoring update...
assert failed: file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "verizon/droid2we_vzw/cdma_droid2we/droid2we:2.2/S273/2.4.330:user/ota-rel-keys, release-keys" || file_getprop ("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "verizon/droid2we_vzw/cdma_droid2we/droid2we:2.3.3/4.5.1_57_D2G-37/110722:user/release-keys"
E:Error in /sdcard/update.zip
(Status 7) installation aborted.

E: can't find misc

If I try to install ROM from the SD card, using the ROM manager, it gives a similar message.

So it seems I'm blocked from leaving the CM7 for Droid-2-Global, neither the USB SBF nor the SBF update works.

I have tried many times to "fix permissions" in ROM Manager, but it doesn't stop the problem.

I have cleared the "Dalvik cache" many times.

Any thoughts?

Many thanks!


----------



## bikedude880

"josvmartin said:


> Since installing CM7 for Droid-2-Global, the device works and is very quick, but has a lot of Forced Closes.
> 
> Therefore, I would like to go back to another ROM.
> 
> However, when I try to install the Motorola drivers so as to SBF, I get "connect MTP USB device Failed". I tried this on 2 computers with the same result.
> 
> I tried it on "Portal and Tools" and on "Charge Only". Neither works.
> 
> If I try to install ROM from the SD card, using the Clockwork Recovery,
> E: can't find misc
> E: can't find misc
> E: can't find misc
> E: can't find misc
> 
> --install from SD card--
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> Restoring update...
> assert failed: file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "verizon/droid2we_vzw/cdma_droid2we/droid2we:2.2/S273/2.4.330:user/ota-rel-keys, release-keys" || file_getprop ("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "verizon/droid2we_vzw/cdma_droid2we/droid2we:2.3.3/4.5.1_57_D2G-37/110722:user/release-keys"
> E:Error in /sdcard/update.zip
> (Status 7) installation aborted.
> 
> E: can't find misc
> 
> If I try to install ROM from the SD card, using the ROM manager, it gives a similar message.
> 
> So it seems I'm blocked from leaving the CM7 for Droid-2-Global, neither the USB SBF nor the SBF update works.
> 
> I have tried many times to "fix permissions" in ROM Manager, but it doesn't stop the problem.
> 
> I have cleared the "Dalvik cache" many times.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Many thanks!


Are you doing this on Windows (XP, Vista, 7) or Linux? 32 or 64-bit env?


----------



## aceoyame

bikedude880 said:


> Are you doing this on Windows (XP, Vista, 7) or Linux? 32 or 64-bit env?


That is the meta-inf script failing. It is failing when it checks the Fingerprint. You NEED to be on 100% STOCK 2.4.330 in order to do the install to install GB

Edit: Update.zips are not SBF files, please search for an sbf guide.

Edit2: Not directed at you BD lol


----------



## bikedude880

"aceoyame said:


> That is the meta-inf script failing. It is failing when it checks the Fingerprint. You NEED to be on 100% STOCK 2.4.330 in order to do the install to install GB
> 
> Edit: Update.zips are not SBF files, please search for an sbf guide.
> 
> Edit2: Not directed at you BD lol


Lol np. All this info is perfect >.o


----------



## x13thangelx

josvmartin said:


> However, when I try to install the Motorola drivers so as to SBF





bikedude880 said:


> Are you doing this on Windows (XP, Vista, 7) or Linux? 32 or 64-bit env?


Pretty sure that rules out linux


----------



## bikedude880

"x13thangelx said:


> Pretty sure that rules out linux


Lol, touche. If on windows, RSD Lite, and if so: what version? (Of windows and rsd)


----------



## josvmartin

As you guessed, it was not linux!

I'm on Windows 7 64 bit. The RSD Lite is v4.9. This same problem installing the SBF repeats on 3 computers, one of which has 32-bit Windows 7.

Please help!


----------



## sixstringedmatt

Running the 9.19 build and just noticed my gps won't lock onto my location. I've been holding out on upgrading because wifi actually works for me, but anyone know a build/workaround? Gps is extremely important for me. Thanks!


----------



## ATBense

Anyone willing to help me out here?
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7105-Changing-the-GTalk-session-timeout


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Well the other day I decided to SBF back to Froyo 229(even though I have the 330 SBF) just to be safe. Then did the 330 OTA. Then I upgraded to the 607 GB leak, root and such to prepare for CM7.Flashed CM7 9/19 build. Restored all my apps using Titanium Backup and set about using the phone as usual for the next few days.I notice that usually when I turn on Wi-Fi, the first try indicated that it has a full Internet connection, but in reality I have an Intranet connection, not an Internet connection. If I turn Wi-Fi off and turn it back on, it tends to connect to the Internet.

Then there is 3G speeds. Now this is tricky because baout the same day as I reinstalled CM7, VZW switched on the 4G network for my network.Since then my 3G has been painfully slow! Even with Wi-Fi things can be super slow. Sometimes I try to load an app description page in the market and it just sits there for 5min, literally, trying to get the page to load but it never does. This happens on both 3G and Wi-Fi. I have not tried to update my roaming capabilities yet, although unsure if that is relevant. For the record I still have an unlimited data plan through VZW, although I have to say I could likley live inside the 2GB monthly cap and still be fine, so I do not believe I am being throttled.

I have tried the sticky and radio fix from post 1, but still have some issues with both. If any one has any ideas, I would love to try out some fixes.AS much as I hate to say it, I think I am going to give Apex a try. Since Rev is to distracted with real life now, it seems as though there is just not enough progress to sit by waiting for progress. When there is a new nightly out, I will give it a try as I hate to give up CM7, but for now I want soemthing more stable.


----------



## sixstringedmatt

I'm waiting for the nexus prime. That seems the most stable option; ditch these darn globals


----------



## aceoyame

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Well the other day I decided to SBF back to Froyo 229(even though I have the 330 SBF) just to be safe. Then did the 330 OTA. Then I upgraded to the 607 GB leak, root and such to prepare for CM7.Flashed CM7 9/19 build. Restored all my apps using Titanium Backup and set about using the phone as usual for the next few days.I notice that usually when I turn on Wi-Fi, the first try indicated that it has a full Internet connection, but in reality I have an Intranet connection, not an Internet connection. If I turn Wi-Fi off and turn it back on, it tends to connect to the Internet.
> 
> Then there is 3G speeds. Now this is tricky because baout the same day as I reinstalled CM7, VZW switched on the 4G network for my network.Since then my 3G has been painfully slow! Even with Wi-Fi things can be super slow. Sometimes I try to load an app description page in the market and it just sits there for 5min, literally, trying to get the page to load but it never does. This happens on both 3G and Wi-Fi. I have not tried to update my roaming capabilities yet, although unsure if that is relevant. For the record I still have an unlimited data plan through VZW, although I have to say I could likley live inside the 2GB monthly cap and still be fine, so I do not believe I am being throttled.
> 
> I have tried the sticky and radio fix from post 1, but still have some issues with both. If any one has any ideas, I would love to try out some fixes.AS much as I hate to say it, I think I am going to give Apex a try. Since Rev is to distracted with real life now, it seems as though there is just not enough progress to sit by waiting for progress. When there is a new nightly out, I will give it a try as I hate to give up CM7, but for now I want soemthing more stable.


Have you tried MIUI or the other roms? there are plenty of choices these days.


----------



## Keifla96

Anybody getting Force closes on Rom toolbox when accessing Rom manager, I'm posting this here because REV's nightly's show up in the Rom manager and sure people are using it. I have tried uninstalling and re installing as well as fix perm's. I'm running rooted GB not CM.

-Keith


----------



## x13thangelx

Keifla96 said:


> Anybody getting Force closes on Rom toolbox when accessing Rom manager, I'm posting this here because REV's nightly's show up in the Rom manager and sure people are using it. I have tried uninstalling and re installing as well as fix perm's. I'm running rooted GB not CM.
> 
> -Keith


Jrummy said his server is down atm which would more than likely be why.


----------



## Keifla96

x13thangelx said:


> Jrummy said his server is down atm which would more than likely be why.


That will do it, Thanks Angel! ... I want my 5 bucks back lol... Kidding the features of that app without rom manager all in one nice shiny package is well worth it IMO.


----------



## kidgenius

Ok, not sure what is going on but for the last week or so my data has been extra screwy. I keep losing data entirely, requiring a full reboot to get it back. I've tried with wifi and without. Tried fixing permissions from rom manager and from recovery. It's ever present and I have to reboot like 3-4 times a day to get data back. I'm on the nightly before 10-01, whatever nightly that was. I've tried the instructions on the first post, and it seems after that is when my problems really started to appear.


----------



## ^Rb

I followed the steps in the first post, and I get bootloop for both CM7 and MIUI.

I used the leaked .607 update.zip from here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3406-Gingerbread-leak-D2G-Updated-to-4.5.607!

1) SBF'd to stock .330
2) Flashed update.zip (above)
3) Rooted using 1-click
4) installed D2 bootstrapper
5) booted into recovery
6) wiped data/cache
7) chose to install .zip from SDcard

Now this is where it gets interesting... The flash process goes SUPER quick and doesn't throw any errors--which leads me to believe something went wrong.

Help??


----------



## arturocald

How is the 1% increasments coming along?


----------



## aceoyame

So so, we have a general idea of what's going on (BD and I have differing opinions though). I think it's the libandroid servers giving bad data to the battd. It obviously has issues because the alarm server has wakelock issues in MIUI as well.


----------



## kevdliu

When the signal gets terrible (110dbm) the phone starts not sleeping. Is it because its searching for signal?


----------



## freddy0872

Yea I'm having issues with that as well, and I'm running miui.us. I've tried the same as well. Not sure what's up with it.... 



"Keifla96 said:


> Anybody getting Force closes on Rom toolbox when accessing Rom manager, I'm posting this here because REV's nightly's show up in the Rom manager and sure people are using it. I have tried uninstalling and re installing as well as fix perm's. I'm running rooted GB not CM.
> 
> -Keith


----------



## chameo53

Not sure if this is a dumb question and I`ve merely missed this in all the threads but is the problem that many of us have had keeping our data connection going with cm7 and miui roms. Like many others, after flashing most all of these, I will usually lose both wifi and 3g connectivity before too long even though it appears that all connections are functioning. I have tried all the suggested fixes but find that nothing is consistently effective. It seemed that the 10012011 cm7 nightly stayed connected but the battery was so bad i couldn`t keep it.

When I flashed the cyan-simply green rom (based on the cm7 10012011 rom) I didn't turn on wifi and it seemed that I maintained my data connection. However, when i changed the theme I immediately lost connectivity on 3g. I played around with the wireless settings (don't remember what i did) but got it back. From that point I began the connectivity problems.

My questions - is the issue with maintaining connectivity that people have been having only there when both wifi and 3g are active? Is the fact I lost 3g when changing themes related to the sticky setting problem? Or does the issue happening with changing themes provide some additional clue to where the data coonection issue might be?

Sorry for the long note and many questions but I've been trying hard to get either cm7 or Miui to work for me. I can deal with most any problem other than connectivity and battery life.


----------



## aceoyame

Yep its all sticky settings related, which we've been working on.


----------



## dolfns99

What are the known issues with latest cm7 rom? Power button does not seem to wake up phone. Need to slide keyboard open to wake phone.

Lockscreen issue! Fixed!


----------



## Xplorer4x4

aceoyame said:


> Have you tried MIUI or the other roms? there are plenty of choices these days.


I am have been trying them out over the past few days playing with them for a few hours at a time. Apex looks like a good short term solution for now, but I think in the long term I would prefer to stick with CM7. MIUI is nice and pretty, but the overall GUI is just not to my liking. Going to give Liquid 3.0 a shot right now, and after that, may try out Hexen. Have I missed any D2G rom out there?


----------



## ElectroGeek

"sixstringedmatt said:


> I'm waiting for the nexus prime. That seems the most stable option; ditch these darn globals


+1

I agree 100%. When will Motoroogle unencrypt/unlock their bootloaders? Seemss like Motorola should now be synonymous with Nexus...

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL
running Hexen


----------



## ben7337

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I am have been trying them out over the past few days playing with them for a few hours at a time. Apex looks like a good short term solution for now, but I think in the long term I would prefer to stick with CM7. MIUI is nice and pretty, but the overall GUI is just not to my liking. Going to give Liquid 3.0 a shot right now, and after that, may try out Hexen. Have I missed any D2G rom out there?


What issues do you have with Apex if I may ask. I didn't care for it at first, but after some customizations the only thing in it that is different for me aside from the smartass governor is the fact that the clock can't display am and pm in the status bar.



ElectroGeek said:


> +1
> 
> I agree 100%. When will Motoroogle unencrypt/unlock their bootloaders? Seemss like Motorola should now be synonymous with Nexus...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL
> running Hexen


Probably not gonna happen. Google is running them as a completely separate company from what I've heard, even if google does own them, they won't be involved in any of the companies actual phone choices. It would be nice if they set a precedent for unlocked phones on android though, and the d2g would definitely benefit from it as there are no truly flawless roms for this phone and there's minimal development, though GB did create the development of a few new roms, nothing seems to be anywhere near completion anytime even in the next few months.


----------



## hwertz

dolfns99 said:


> What are the known issues with latest cm7 rom? Power button does not seem to wake up phone. Need to slide keyboard open to wake phone.
> 
> Lockscreen issue! Fixed!


 For me, GPS. The 2011-10-06 daily has non-functional GPS (GPS indicator does not even light), while the 2011-09-19 build has GPS that works fine. Both 2011-10-06 and 2011-09-19 seem fine to me (I prefer volume keys for the camera app anyway .

Note I do not think this is a problem with the D2G stuff specifically, I found a mention (which I can't find now...) of someone with an HTC Evo (a.k.a. SuperSonic) saying CM7 GPS worked for them for build 203, broken for 205 through 208. I can't find a build number for the D2G dailies (if there even is an organized one).. the SuperSonic ChangeLog doesn't go back quite far enough, but Build 218 is dated 2011-10-09, while build 206 is 2011-09-27, so the 2011-09-19 build would be roughly build 200.)


----------



## bikedude880

"hwertz said:


> For me, GPS. The 2011-10-06 daily has non-functional GPS (GPS indicator does not even light), while the 2011-09-19 build has GPS that works fine. Both 2011-10-06 and 2011-09-19 seem fine to me (I prefer volume keys for the camera app anyway .
> 
> Note I do not think this is a problem with the D2G stuff specifically, I found a mention (which I can't find now...) of someone with an HTC Evo (a.k.a. SuperSonic) saying CM7 GPS worked for them for build 203, broken for 205 through 208. I can't find a build number for the D2G dailies (if there even is an organized one).. the SuperSonic ChangeLog doesn't go back quite far enough, but Build 218 is dated 2011-10-09, while build 206 is 2011-09-27, so the 2011-09-19 build would be roughly build 200.)


10-06 has working GPS... just used it to plot my 15 mile bike ride.


----------



## ATBense

I used the 10-06 for GPS earlier today. But I just lost wifi, tried the airplane mode fix. and then I lost the ability to make phone calls? im going back to the 9/26 build now.


----------



## seventieslord

I'm posting this on the four android-related forums that I participate in, in hopes that someone has seen this before and knows what to do.

*Here's what I had:*

- Droid 2 Global, unlocked, rooted, with Fission ROM, using Rogers Wireless, a GSM network in Canada
- it had been working just fine for 5 months

*Here's what I did:*

- Used RSDLite and the SBF loader to flash the stock 2.4.330 firmware as seen here: http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF
- ended up with a bootloop, as the directions said I would. cleared data and cashe, no problem, phone booted.
- started up phone, switched to GSM mode, entered APNs, immediately had data service, tested phone functionality, all was well, used APN backup/restore and APN Manager to make backup files of my APNs
- Used stock recovery mode to upgrade to 4.5.607 (gingerbread) firmware as seen here: http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/4.5.607_Firmware
- I used the file linked to from here: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/08/22/gingerbread-build-for-the-droid2-global-leaks/
- started up phone, switched to GSM mode, entered APNs, immediately had data service, tested phone functionality, all was well, used APN backup/restore and APN Manager to make backup files of my APNs
- rooted phone using the adb method that is out there. rebooted and confirmed root access. installed a couple apps that need root. tested phone functionality, all was well. used APN backup/restore and APN Manager to make backup files of my APNs
- As described here, http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/CyanogenMod Installed Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap and ROM Manager in order to flash CWM. rebooted into CWM, factory reset, installed the latest release (10/06), and rebooted
- started up phone, switched to GSM mode, phone app crashed immediately (as is to be expected, based on known bugs), rebooted for it to take effect

*Now here's the problem:*

- phone can make calls and receive texts with no problem, but cannot get data. wifi also works.
- went into wireless settings, mobile networks, access point names, nothing shows up. Clicked "add APN". entered the APN info that had worked for me before at the past two junctions. hit menu button, then save. takes me back to the APN screen, but no APN shows up.
- repeated this cycle a few times following reboots, etc. Eventually the phone gets to the point where the "add APN" button will not even come up when the menu key is hit.
- during the above, was also checking the "network operators" setting. The phone does locate all of the networks that are "in the air" but no matter which one I choose it will tell me *"your sim card does not allow a connection to this network"*
- used root explorer to check /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/telephony.db. There is a list of about 1500 APNs. There are multiple entries for Rogers including all of the ones I tried to enter that appeared not to save.
- used APN backup/restore and APN manager to attempt deleting existing APNs, restoring the ones that were known to work, etc. Nothing works. These programs do work, and when I check the telephony.db file I can see what they have done to the file, but they are unfortnately unable to make any APN "stick" at the APN screen, and apparently that is the only way that it will work.

*more info:*

- I've noticed that the list of rogers entries seems to get larger and larger as I go through this process multiple times. I may be wrong, but it seems that this telephony.db file might not actually get changed or updated when you flash a new kernel/firmware/mod/rom to the phone.
- I'm sure that the lack of a list of APNs and the "sim card does not allow connection" message are related. For whatever reason there seems to be a bug in CM7 where the telephony.db file has problems "talking" to the APN screen in settings. But it must not affect most people.
- yes, I have tried a new SIM card.
- yes, I have tried clearing cache, data, dalvik, and fixing permissions.
- Anyone else on Rogers Running CM7 on a D2G? If so, I'd love to talk to you. Maybe I could convince you to send me a working CWM backup. I imagine that if you're a conscientious rommer, you have a backup made folling a fresh install of CM7.


----------



## aceoyame

seventieslord said:


> I'm posting this on the four android-related forums that I participate in, in hopes that someone has seen this before and knows what to do.
> 
> *Here's what I had:*
> 
> - Droid 2 Global, unlocked, rooted, with Fission ROM, using Rogers Wireless, a GSM network in Canada
> - it had been working just fine for 5 months
> 
> *Here's what I did:*
> 
> - Used RSDLite and the SBF loader to flash the stock 2.4.330 firmware as seen here: http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF
> - ended up with a bootloop, as the directions said I would. cleared data and cashe, no problem, phone booted.
> - started up phone, switched to GSM mode, entered APNs, immediately had data service, tested phone functionality, all was well, used APN backup/restore and APN Manager to make backup files of my APNs
> - Used stock recovery mode to upgrade to 4.5.607 (gingerbread) firmware as seen here: http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/4.5.607_Firmware
> - I used the file linked to from here: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/08/22/gingerbread-build-for-the-droid2-global-leaks/
> - started up phone, switched to GSM mode, entered APNs, immediately had data service, tested phone functionality, all was well, used APN backup/restore and APN Manager to make backup files of my APNs
> - rooted phone using the adb method that is out there. rebooted and confirmed root access. installed a couple apps that need root. tested phone functionality, all was well. used APN backup/restore and APN Manager to make backup files of my APNs
> - As described here, http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/CyanogenMod Installed Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap and ROM Manager in order to flash CWM. rebooted into CWM, factory reset, installed the latest release (10/06), and rebooted
> - started up phone, switched to GSM mode, phone app crashed immediately (as is to be expected, based on known bugs), rebooted for it to take effect
> 
> *Now here's the problem:*
> 
> - phone can make calls and receive texts with no problem, but cannot get data. wifi also works.
> - went into wireless settings, mobile networks, access point names, nothing shows up. Clicked "add APN". entered the APN info that had worked for me before at the past two junctions. hit menu button, then save. takes me back to the APN screen, but no APN shows up.
> - repeated this cycle a few times following reboots, etc. Eventually the phone gets to the point where the "add APN" button will not even come up when the menu key is hit.
> - during the above, was also checking the "network operators" setting. The phone does locate all of the networks that are "in the air" but no matter which one I choose it will tell me *"your sim card does not allow a connection to this network"*
> - used root explorer to check /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/telephony.db. There is a list of about 1500 APNs. There are multiple entries for Rogers including all of the ones I tried to enter that appeared not to save.
> - used APN backup/restore and APN manager to attempt deleting existing APNs, restoring the ones that were known to work, etc. Nothing works. These programs do work, and when I check the telephony.db file I can see what they have done to the file, but they are unfortnately unable to make any APN "stick" at the APN screen, and apparently that is the only way that it will work.
> 
> *more info:*
> 
> - I've noticed that the list of rogers entries seems to get larger and larger as I go through this process multiple times. I may be wrong, but it seems that this telephony.db file might not actually get changed or updated when you flash a new kernel/firmware/mod/rom to the phone.
> - I'm sure that the lack of a list of APNs and the "sim card does not allow connection" message are related. For whatever reason there seems to be a bug in CM7 where the telephony.db file has problems "talking" to the APN screen in settings. But it must not affect most people.
> - yes, I have tried a new SIM card.
> - yes, I have tried clearing cache, data, dalvik, and fixing permissions.
> - Anyone else on Rogers Running CM7 on a D2G? If so, I'd love to talk to you. Maybe I could convince you to send me a working CWM backup. I imagine that if you're a conscientious rommer, you have a backup made folling a fresh install of CM7.


You my friend may finally have identified where the gsm data issues are coming from. it isnt just you, it's 98% of the gsm users that arent having data


----------



## Asphyx

From what you said sounds like a read issue not a write issue. It adds your custom APNs just fine it seems.

Seventies Lord Can you try something for me on this?
Please chmod the telephony.db to 664 (rw-rw-r--)
That will tell us if it is just a problem with reading the DB. That could be due to a bad group setting or merely a missing read permit for everyone.
If that doesn't work then try changing it to 666 (rw-rw-rw) and see what happens then.
If that works then it will be proof that we have a missing group assignment somewhere (probably in init) we need to add or change to get it working.
If none of that works then My best guess is we have some issue with reading the SimCard and while the radio sees the providers it can not read the code from the SIM that tells it which provider it should be allowed to connect to.


----------



## seventieslord

Asphyx said:


> From what you said sounds like a read issue not a write issue. It adds your custom APNs just fine it seems.
> 
> Seventies Lord Can you try something for me on this?
> Please chmod the telephony.db to 664 (rw-rw-r--)
> That will tell us if it is just a problem with reading the DB. That could be due to a bad group setting or merely a missing read permit for everyone.
> If that doesn't work then try changing it to 666 (rw-rw-rw) and see what happens then.
> If that works then it will be proof that we have a missing group assignment somewhere (probably in init) we need to add or change to get it working.
> If none of that works then My best guess is we have some issue with reading the SimCard and while the radio sees the providers it can not read the code from the SIM that tells it which provider it should be allowed to connect to.


this didn`t seem to work. Anytime I change the permissions for telephony.db, I immediately try to add an APN or join a network, and it doesn`t work. I tried rebooting as well, to see if maybe it has to reboot with that setting for it to work. But rebooting resets the permissions back to the way they were. I also tried using those two programs during the time when the telephony file was `vulnerable` and they had no better luck.

I hope this gets worked out soon! Cyanogen is the best mod I have ever tried.


----------



## hwertz

You're right. I started having similar trouble with GPS with the older build so I put 10-06 back on, and did various experiments to try to see what's what with GPS. On cold start GPS seems hosed. To fix GPS I turned it off (in locations, the status bar toggle was stuck on), rebooted, then turned GPS back on. If the GPS icon doesnn't show up wen I started GPS Status, I toggled it off and on again.


----------



## bikedude880

"hwertz said:


> You're right. I started having similar trouble with GPS with the older build so I put 10-06 back on, and did various experiments to try to see what's what with GPS. On cold start GPS seems hosed. To fix GPS I turned it off (in locations, the status bar toggle was stuck on), rebooted, then turned GPS back on. If the GPS icon doesnn't show up wen I started GPS Status, I toggled it off and on again.


Gps icon /wont/ show up until GPS is actively being used...


----------



## juv3

Has anyone tried the Cyanogenmod 7.1 that was just released on the droid2g??? it shows up on the Rom Manager i tried flashing from the latest Liquid 3.0 but it didn't work it didn't go passed the M... i'm wondering if it would work if it gets flashed from GB Leak rooted/non rooted..


----------



## Pharrit

Juv3, its apparently froyo-based so you have to SBF back to .330 and then install it


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

I just ran into an issue that I have never had with ROM. The last version I was running was 9/19 I think. I updated to 10/06. Camera didn't work. Flashed back and camera still doesn't work. This has never happened to me before. The camera loads but it is all black and won't snap. Any ideas?


----------



## Asphyx

seventieslord said:


> this didn`t seem to work. Anytime I change the permissions for telephony.db, I immediately try to add an APN or join a network, and it doesn`t work. I tried rebooting as well, to see if maybe it has to reboot with that setting for it to work. But rebooting resets the permissions back to the way they were. I also tried using those two programs during the time when the telephony file was `vulnerable` and they had no better luck.
> 
> I hope this gets worked out soon! Cyanogen is the best mod I have ever tried.


Ok well adding APNs does work for you if what you said about the list of rogers entries increases when you add one. So it is writing to the DB fine.
If changing permissions didn't make it function then I would have to say that the problem is with not reading the carrier correctly off the SIM card.
Since it can't read the carrier code it can't match it up to anything listed in the APN database.


----------



## aceoyame

But you should be able to still connect to whatever apn you please. I used to use 3 different tmobile ones... It could be a security related check is failing.


----------



## Asphyx

aceoyame said:


> But you should be able to still connect to whatever apn you please. I used to use 3 different tmobile ones... It could be a security related check is failing.


Well it IS security related...It says you are not authorized to connect to this network!

But the security check is about reading the SIM card correctly and getting the code that says what network it is allowed to connect to!
If it's not reading that card correctly or returning the wrong value then the security will not recognize it as allowable.

I think we can safely say we have narrowed it down to it's not reading something properly, Telephony.DB or the SIM itself. Since you can make calls I tend to lean away from the SIM option. But changing the perms on the DB didn't fix the issue with everyone able to read!
He's writing the APNs to the Db just fine!

MCC/MNC app was showing that it was not reading the SIM correctly.
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...-User-s-Thread&p=117881&viewfull=1#post117881

You know I haven't checked the dates to correlate, but I wonder if the delay fixes the GSM FC but breaks data configure...


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

any idea whats up with my camera? this is the first time ive had issues with cm7 and i have tried other builds and the camera is still borked. is there a particular apk i can manually install or something? i really need to get this fixed. i couldnt take pictures of my sons first haircut... im a sad panda.


----------



## Asphyx

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> any idea whats up with my camera? this is the first time ive had issues with cm7 and i have tried other builds and the camera is still borked. is there a particular apk i can manually install or something? i really need to get this fixed. i couldnt take pictures of my sons first haircut... im a sad panda.


I'm not running any of the latest build but if I had to guess it is due to the jump from 2.5.7 Android base. Everytime CM jumps to a new Android base something breaks.

And in most cases camera is related. The CM camera system has always been a challenge whenever newness gets introduced LOL


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

when i flashed back to 9.19 it was still borked... i just tried a factory reset as well and it is still the same issue... hopefully this gets fixed or i can figure something else out... the camera is a big deal to me. oh well, guess ill just keep an eye on the dev thread for updates.


----------



## kevdliu

Just flashed the liquid ROM which I think is based on CM. I had no sticky issuses at all not problems turning on off airplane and wifi. Maybe a dev can pull the files out of the liquid rom and run a diff? Just wanted some ideas on this before posting in the dev thread.


----------



## chameo53

I've seen a few posters running into issues with their battery not having enough charge to use RSD Lite in order to successfully load the needed sbf file. While I typically try to never muck around too much with changing ROMs without at least 75% of a battery, I unexpectedly found myself with a dead battery and a non-functioning phone just a few nights ago - still not exactly sure what I did or why it happened but in any case my phone was hosed and I could not restore a backup or flash another ROM. Luckily, I did find an alternative solution for those of us that don't have an extra battery or a means to have someone else charge it up for us (or want to take the time to get those done). Here is a link to the solution I used. Fortunately I had bookmarked it when I was originally doing some investigation of what it takes to sbf prior to the point where I started to flash alternative ROMs (I knew at some point I'd need to know as much about the sbf process as I could).

http://forums.androidcentral.com/droid-2-rooting-roms-hacks/75388-how-sbf-back-stock.html

It requires one to sacrifice a micro USB cable (luckily I had a few around). I followed the instructions where the wires are attached to the battery and the battery is reinserted back into the phone. I'll say I was quite surprised when I hooked everything up, got the phone powered into bootloader and watched it all work as needed. Even more amazing that someone came up with this solution.

Anyhow, thought I would share this and hopefully save a few people some unneeded stress. Hope there are no issues posting links to other forums but this "fix" was a lifesaver.


----------



## garlick

that's not all that bizarre.

Batteries are pretty simple things, and in the end, all you're doing is putting a current to the pins that require the charge. The battery is just outputting the same power as you would receive off a computer anyway, so direct connection to the power circuit makes total sense.


----------



## aceoyame

A better way is to instead of touching the pins directly and risk damaging the battery internals is to take a micro usb cable and instead of cutting the power pairs, cut the data and short the data pairs to each other on the phone side. It is how the wall charger works essentially


----------



## Pharrit

Hey, there has been so much talk about many different things that i'm officially lost. What is up with the bootloader for dx to use for CM? what was the last build that worked with wifi (cause thats important to me and i'm not getting it to work on any version) and i'm now getting problems calling people. The issue is I hear an echo of myself when i talk but the person on the other side does not hear it. Sorry for so many questions, but i wanna try to get back on track with everything cause i really do want to help and bugtest and whatnot, but i also need to make sure I can get back to a working condition when i'm done.

Currently i'm on GB 607 running 9/22 build


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

so my camera issue was a warranty issue i guess... i ended up trying several roms and sbfing back to 330. still no cam. i called vzw after that and they sent me a replace this morning. i decided to give the smooth rom a try for a couple days but i will most likely go back to cm7... i just wanted to let everyone know that my issue had nothing to do with cm7.


----------



## Blunderbuss

Is there a way to get the swype keyboard installed on the 9/26 release?


----------



## kevdliu

"Blunderbuss said:


> Is there a way to get the swype keyboard installed on the 9/26 release?


Swype installer from swype website?


----------



## Blunderbuss

It also seems that the amazon app store can't connect to the internet. I did do the sticky settings / data switching fix from Asphyx. Anyone else have this issue or know how to fix it?

Update: I just had to do the fix again it seems. Still having an issue with dsp manager FCing when I make a call though...


----------



## Blunderbuss

Blunderbuss said:


> It also seems that the amazon app store can't connect to the internet. I did do the sticky settings / data switching fix from Asphyx. Anyone else have this issue or know how to fix it?
> 
> Update: I just had to do the fix again it seems. Still having an issue with dsp manager FCing when I make a call though...


Update 2: GPS doesn't seem to be working for me on the 9/26 build. Anyone else have this issue, or know how to fix it?


----------



## Vypor

"Blunderbuss said:


> Update 2: GPS doesn't seem to be working for me on the 9/26 build. Anyone else have this issue, or know how to fix it?


Try a different nightly?


----------



## Blunderbuss

Vypor said:


> Try a different nightly?


It doesn't seem to be working on the 10/06 either...

Edit: Nevermind!


----------



## Toshik

Build 10/06:
+ GPS works
+ GSM voice works
* Camera works (zooming does not works)
* WiFi works (sometimes it 'hangs', but Airplane mode on/off resolves it)
- GSM Internet - does not works (can't create APN even in 3rd party applications)


----------



## DreamFX

"Toshik said:


> Build 10/06:
> + GPS works
> + GSM voice works
> * Camera works (zooming does not works)
> * WiFi works (sometimes it 'hangs', but Airplane mode on/off resolves it)
> - GSM Internet - does not works (can't create APN even in 3rd party applications)


Camera zoom works for me. Both tap zoom and volume zoom when enabled


----------



## Toshik

DreamFX said:


> Camera zoom works for me. Both tap zoom and volume zoom when enabled


Which software do you use for camera?


----------



## bikedude880

"DreamFX said:


> Camera zoom works for me. Both tap zoom and volume zoom when enabled


Ah, but does the software zoom work? You know the row of option icons in the camera app? One is zoom. Try it


----------



## DreamFX

"Toshik said:


> Which software do you use for camera?


CM7 default


----------



## DreamFX

"bikedude880 said:


> Ah, but does the software zoom work? You know the row of option icons in the camera app? One is zoom. Try it


No that one doesn't. Never use it anyway.


----------



## bikedude880

"DreamFX said:


> No that one doesn't. Never use it anyway.


Who does, honestly? The camera button is excellent as a shutter, and the volume keys lend themselves perfectly to the zoom function.


----------



## Blunderbuss

So on the 10/06 build I'm having issues with wireless. It says obtaining ip address and just sits there..then it gives up and starts scanning again. Anyone else have this problem? The network is not broadcasting its SSID and is WPA2/PSK encrypted.


----------



## DreamFX

"bikedude880 said:


> Who does, honestly? The camera button is excellent as a shutter, and the volume keys lend themselves perfectly to the zoom function.


Agreed


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Okay so I ended up flashing back to cm7 because so far it is the only rom that doesn't give me errors. Liquid was cool but it had camera issues so now I'm back on my trusted cm7. I love this rom, and I love the fact that I can my psp while on myh dinner break for some latenight online gaming in the parking lot. >_<


----------



## Blunderbuss

Anyone know how to fix DSP Manager FCing in the 10/06 build? Seems to happen when I make or receive calls...


----------



## DreamFX

"Blunderbuss said:


> Anyone know how to fix DSP Manager FCing in the 10/06 build? Seems to happen when I make or receive calls...


Same here.


----------



## Blunderbuss

Rev has a new build posted, testing it now

Update: Camera (when you zoom with on-screen commands) and DSP Manager still FC. I still can't get an IP address from my WiFi at work, either.

Update 2: Ha! Actually wifi is now somehow working. I did clear the DHCP on the router side of all mentions of my phone and fix permissions, so maybe that had an affect.


----------



## seventieslord

just noticed this in the MIUI thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ad-installed!)&p=165747&viewfull=1#post165747

thought it might help with the CM7 GSM problems.... maybe.


----------



## sixstringedmatt

What's the most stable build out right now? I'm having wifi and gps issues on the 9.26 (I think) build. Battery has been great though. But I need gps and wifi. Any suggestions?


----------



## garlick

I'm having wifi issues on 10-13 build, but I've had wifi issues continually and am starting to think it's the wifi radio, which is not good.

I have no GPS issues on 10-13, and I actually am finding it SUPER stable right now, with better battery life than I've ever had on CM7, including the Froyo. I'm doing a battery test today, and as of right now, I'm 30% better than I have been on the nightly builds to this point.


----------



## Pharrit

hey, for those having wifi issues. i was having them, and i've tried to fix it and i got to the point where it jusst would be stuck at connecting and it didn't read the router at all. so i redid the 10.16 nightly over the 10.16 nightly (just reinstalled it), then before rebooting i did a factory reset, wiped both dalvik and cashe and fixed permissions (a few time) then rebooted and i have wifi now. we'll how long it lasts. hope that helps people

edit: i ment 10.13 nightly. i'm just not clicking well on this keyboard


----------



## bdsullivan

I just installed 10/9 cm7 and discovered the NFL mobile app does not work. It works on apex but not on liquid or cm7. Is 2nd unit causing it to not work? Has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## Vypor

"bdsullivan said:


> I just installed 10/9 cm7 and discovered the NFL mobile app does not work. It works on apex but not on liquid or cm7. Is 2nd unit causing it to not work? Has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas on how to fix it?


I doubt it's 2nd init. Liquid is CM7 based so pretty much anything not working on one wont work on the other


----------



## bdsullivan

I have not been able to locate the possible issue anywhere else. My first thought was stagefreight being built into the rom's for speed but I did not find it in the build.prop. so until I can pinpoint the Issue I have to stick with apex.


----------



## miga

I've run into a bit of a problem today, but it's not a major one, just a sort of annoying one. I can't really change the fonts.
I've tried changing the fonts in the /system/fonts/ folder to the Ubuntu fonts, and after I got them all set up (renamed to DroidSans, pushed to device, restarted Android), they work, but at the end of anything ending with a "...", there's a square at the end of the dots, causing it to look really weird and sometimes broken. Is there anything special you have to do to the font to get it to properly show without the missing character box at the end? I can take a screenshot if this description is terrible (it probably is, I'm so tired right now, long day).


----------



## tehkraft

not sure if this has been addressed here, but i was wondering what this was:
http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=cdma_droid2we

the build is 10-10, i'm on 10-9 which is (for the most part) pretty stable aside from the permissions fix for wifi and a few sticky settings (mostly in cyanogenmod settings)
anybody have any idea how well this one works?


----------



## kevdliu

tehkraft said:


> not sure if this has been addressed here, but i was wondering what this was:
> http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=cdma_droid2we
> 
> the build is 10-10, i'm on 10-9 which is (for the most part) pretty stable aside from the permissions fix for wifi and a few sticky settings (mostly in cyanogenmod settings)
> anybody have any idea how well this one works?


i believe its based on froyo.


----------



## bandario

seventieslord said:


> just noticed this in the MIUI thread:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ad-installed!)&p=165747&viewfull=1#post165747
> 
> thought it might help with the CM7 GSM problems.... maybe.


This sounds promising! Wish I knew what to do with it.

Tested Rev's latest nightly again today - whatever radio fix he has put in place since last time is absolutely amazing for normal phone and sms use. I have better signal on this than I have ever had with any phone in this house. Cannot WAIT until GSM data + bluetooth is fixed; it would be nothing short of miraculous for my signal strength to stay this impressive - I usually only have 1 bar.


----------



## kevdliu

Anyone think we will get ICS?


----------



## bikedude880

"kevdliu said:


> Anyone think we will get ICS?


No. This phone will be phased out before ICS is released.


----------



## aceoyame

I think we will as long as it can run on a GB kernel. Even if moto doesnt make it would could do it. We made GB run before we had it soooo... as long as the source is released and can run on GB kernel I would say yes.


----------



## kevdliu

I hope that's the case. I've got a year and a half more on this phone


----------



## bikedude880

"aceoyame said:


> I think we will as long as it can run on a GB kernel. Even if moto doesnt make it would could do it. We made GB run before we had it soooo... as long as the source is released and can run on GB kernel I would say yes.


My pessimistic remarks are towards moto updating it if anyone wanted to know


----------



## arnshrty

"bikedude880 said:


> No. This phone will be phased out before ICS is released.


Isn't all the deving and modding that we do is to bring new life to phones that have been technically phased out as far as manufacturer is concerned?


----------



## ben7337

Anyone have any tips or tricks for charging a phone that has no battery power left on CM7? My phone booted and had no power and went crazy, then shut down, and now it won't boot at all, i get to the red m logo and then it just down and turns the logo back on trying to boot, but it doesn't have enough power. The only method I've heard of involves destroying a microusb cable, but I know I'd screw that up, and I don't know anyone with the same phone or one that uses this battery.


----------



## ShortnStubby

"ben7337 said:


> Anyone have any tips or tricks for charging a phone that has no battery power left on CM7? My phone booted and had no power and went crazy, then shut down, and now it won't boot at all, i get to the red m logo and then it just down and turns the logo back on trying to boot, but it doesn't have enough power. The only method I've heard of involves destroying a microusb cable, but I know I'd screw that up, and I don't know anyone with the same phone or one that uses this battery.


I've ran my phone completely dead and its been dead for hours then just plug it into the wall charger and it boots right up and I just leave it charging, what kind of charger are you using? If its not the wall charger that could be why


----------



## ben7337

It was a wall charger, but it was a monoprice 1000mA one and a monoprice cable. I tried heating the battery and it still didn't like me, then tried the verizon/moto supplied usb cable and had better luck but it would still die on me, now I got it on the stock moto charger and it is going just fine I think. I'm surprised the chargers I normally use can't handle charging from boot though, but the stock on has it working and the charger light isn't flickering like it was doing on my other charger which was also weird because I've never seen it flicker before, and I'd never had trouble charging without any juice before either. I guess the charger really does matter.


----------



## ShortnStubby

"ben7337 said:


> It was a wall charger, but it was a monoprice 1000mA one and a monoprice cable. I tried heating the battery and it still didn't like me, then tried the verizon/moto supplied usb cable and had better luck but it would still die on me, now I got it on the stock moto charger and it is going just fine I think. I'm surprised the chargers I normally use can't handle charging from boot though, but the stock on has it working and the charger light isn't flickering like it was doing on my other charger which was also weird because I've never seen it flicker before, and I'd never had trouble charging without any juice before either. I guess the charger really does matter.


Yeah it does due to the output, just like if you were to use usb charging from a pc, its way slower compared to using a wall charger due to the output amperage available


----------



## garlick

Ok, got a question for GSM. Since I'm a Verizon customer, and I use CDMA exclusively MOST of the time, I haven't had a need for GSM, and was hoping I would get word that GSM is completely fixed before I needed it, but that doesn't look like it's going to happen.

I'm going to traveling overseas starting first week of November, since the GSM issue seems to be data only, will the phone still make and receive calls with a GSM SIM, if I buy one when I land wherever I'm at??

I know I have to call Verizon to unlock this, so I can install the GSM SIM. So that's not my question.

I also don't need data while traveling....I just want to make and receive calls.

I appreciate the responses.


----------



## kevdliu

"garlick said:


> Ok, got a question for GSM. Since I'm a Verizon customer, and I use CDMA exclusively MOST of the time, I haven't had a need for GSM, and was hoping I would get word that GSM is completely fixed before I needed it, but that doesn't look like it's going to happen.
> 
> I'm going to traveling overseas starting first week of November, since the GSM issue seems to be data only, will the phone still make and receive calls with a GSM SIM, if I buy one when I land wherever I'm at??
> 
> I know I have to call Verizon to unlock this, so I can install the GSM SIM. So that's not my question.
> 
> I also don't need data while traveling....I just want to make and receive calls.
> 
> I appreciate the responses.


For stablity use the froyo build


----------



## garlick

kevdliu said:


> For stablity use the froyo build


Thanks Kev, I think I'll just flash to stock GB then, as that's easier, then flash back when I get back in the country.


----------



## kevdliu

"garlick said:


> Thanks Kev, I think I'll just flash to stock GB then, as that's easier, then flash back when I get back in the country.


Yeah if you can stand stock rom then that's a faster and easier option


----------



## 2mnydgs

19 was like Ambien to my phone. It was playing all night while in deep sleep
I went to bed with full charge, and woke up almost 7 hours later to 20% battery
cpu spy said all night it was: 1200MHz/deep sleep go figure haha
dunno what my phone was doing w/o me, but it was having' fun. 
I checked, and no apps had gone rogue. 
Flashed back to 10.6 and all is well.


----------



## slimpirudude

How is wifi, and battery life on the lastest nightly? 10.21.11 I believe? Any new things or issues fixed? I been away from cm7 due to batt life and wifi, please can I get an update? Thanks.


----------



## bdsullivan

I am on 10.20 build and have had no issues moving from 3G to wifi. Battery life seems better than what I was getting on apex. Have not tried the 19.21 build yet.


----------



## apollyon0810

Yeah yeah yeah... GSM blah blah blah. Can I get some damn AltLock????


----------



## kevdliu

"bdsullivan said:


> I am on 10.20 build and have had no issues moving from 3G to wifi. Battery life seems better than what I was getting on apex. Have not tried the 19.21 build yet.


If batt life is better than apex than that's a break through lol


----------



## Vypor

"apollyon0810 said:


> Yeah yeah yeah... GSM blah blah blah. Can I get some damn AltLock????


Alt lock is a moto thing not an android thing. Gusai (typo prob, sry) had beeen working on it but i dont think anyone really knows how to map that key. We dont really know how moto coded it.


----------



## apollyon0810

Vypor said:


> Alt lock is a moto thing not an android thing. Gusai (typo prob, sry) had beeen working on it but i dont think anyone really knows how to map that key. We dont really know how moto coded it.


It works on Apex


----------



## kevdliu

"apollyon0810 said:


> It works on Apex


Because apex is a deblurred stock rom while cm is aosp


----------



## freddy0872

How is bluetooth and WIFI/3G connectivity on this build?


----------



## nuclearmistake

Anyone else having camera weirdness on the 10-21 build? Also been having FC's with gmusic beta, but that could be due to various memory/sysctl tweaks I've been toying with


----------



## bikedude880

"nuclearmistake said:


> Anyone else having camera weirdness on the 10-21 build? Also been having FC's with gmusic beta, but that could be due to various memory/sysctl tweaks I've been toying with


What camera issues?


----------



## Pharrit

Ok, question. My wifi is finally getting an IP address for my home signal (i leave it open so there is no security cause i loves my neighbors XD) and it still shows a grey icon for both wifi and the signal for the phone. I've tired rebooting with airplane and fix permissions and leaving it on for hours and this and that, but i still cannot get it to work.. Now, i have connected with data to other routers that have security and whatnot with no problem, its just my home. Its a linksys and i'm currently on 607 10.21a... Anyone else have this problem and any suggestions? I want to lock up the router, but it is shared between other people and they are in and out. I don't have filtering or anything on it. I'd rather this fixed then alt-lock personally


----------



## xcodybx

Flahed the 10/9 build. Everything was going well, I applied a theme, now my browser won\'t load. It says wifi is connected but its obviously not. Also my phone has slowed down according to speedtest.....


----------



## kevdliu

\"xcodybx\" said:


> Flahed the 10/9 build. Everything was going well, I applied a theme, now my browser won\\\'t load. It says wifi is connected but its obviously not. Also my phone has slowed down according to speedtest.....


Flash the latest 21st?


----------



## Berdi86

Hello. I am from Germany and i use the Droid2 Global in GSM Network. Now, i have updated to gingerbread and installen CM7 (sbf to 4.33, then update zipped to original 608 gingerbread (also tested with606, but it is all the same)

My Problem is, that i couldn´n save my apn. It is the same Problem that my Sim card could not work in this network.(this is the notification). But SMS and speaking/phoning works probably.
At first Start, there comes a Message "The process com.android.phone has stopped unexpectedly.Please try again.
Can someone help me? Where is the Problem in this Mod?


----------



## Berdi86

And the Alt-Lock Buttom doesn´t work.This is not such a big Problem...


----------



## kevdliu

\\\"Berdi86\\\" said:


> And the Alt-Lock Buttom doesn´t work.This is not such a big Problem...


It probably never will... b/c its not in aosp android its moto


----------



## Berdi86

My biggest Problem is that i have no internet without an APN.I only use wlan for it... Can someone help me to solve the problem?


----------



## chadroid

Finally puy CM7 10/19 on my D2G. Wifi works flawlessy. Better than the motorola rom. One issue I found is listening to podcasts using dogcatcher, I open the camera app and when I click the gallery in the camera app, doggcatcher quits playing.

Edit: Happens in music app too.


----------



## Vypor

\"Berdi86\" said:


> Hello. I am from Germany and i use the Droid2 Global in GSM Network. Now, i have updated to gingerbread and installen CM7 (sbf to 4.33, then update zipped to original 608 gingerbread (also tested with606, but it is all the same)
> 
> My Problem is, that i couldn´n save my apn. It is the same Problem that my Sim card could not work in this network.(this is the notification). But SMS and speaking/phoning works probably.
> At first Start, there comes a Message \"The process com.android.phone has stopped unexpectedly.Please try again.
> Can someone help me? Where is the Problem in this Mod?


Gsm still doesn\'t work. They\'re working on it.


----------



## Berdi86

@
* chadroid, have you installes the newest cm7 rom from romtoolbox? of course, this is a verry small Problem, i would exchange your Problems with mine.*

Since two Days, ich installed different versions of Froyo and gingerbread on my droid 2 Global. And many versions of CM7. I read many threads and posts, many manuals and so on. But i habe ever the same Problem. It couldn´t safe a apn in my GSM Network.


----------



## Berdi86

Okay, i hope they are clever and fix the Problem next time. Is this thread the right and actual thread to become the newest information?


----------



## Vypor

\"Berdi86\" said:


> Okay, i hope they are clever and fix the Problem next time. Is this thread the right and actual thread to become the newest information?


You have this thread where cm7 users typically discuss their issues with each other and a dev thread where development is discussed. So yes this thread is good for your discussion and the dev thread is good for reading up on what issues the developers are working on and accomplished.


----------



## bikedude880

To everyone who says their wifi works flawlessly, please post what network type and encryption (if any) you are running. I only say this because while it may work, it\'s still not 100%.

802.11b/g (mixed) WPA2 PSK (CCMP) - Not functional


----------



## x13thangelx

802.11 a/b/g/n (no clue what of that it actually uses but thats router specs) None, mac filter instead - works


----------



## aceoyame

bikedude880 said:


> To everyone who says their wifi works flawlessly, please post what network type and encryption (if any) you are running. I only say this because while it may work, it\'s still not 100%.
> 
> 802.11b/g (mixed) WPA2 PSK (CCMP) - Not functional


Linksys E2000 running DD-WRT, 802.11 B/G/N WPA-2 AES


----------



## kevdliu

Working on dlink dir825 ddwrt build 16something N only WPA2 AES+TKIP. Sorry if that\\\'s too much info


----------



## chadroid

Wifi is working on Netgear router with WPA2-PSK set to G only.


----------



## xcodybx

Working on cisco router. Sorry I don't have more info on it....its new. Just dsl wifi.

Also on intellinet.


----------



## Kpt.Phalkon

I scrolled thru a few pages but hadn't seen a related post, so Im asking;

Can I update to .608 and flash to the latest nightly, or will I HAVE to be on 606/607?


----------



## x13thangelx

Its all the same kernel so it doesnt matter which of the 3 you use....


----------



## Kpt.Phalkon

Well that is good news...I just tried flashing aceyome's 607 leak and got an assert failed...so unless I did wrong in rooting and bootstrapping FIRST, I hope it works


----------



## Vypor

Kpt.Phalkon said:


> Well that is good news...I just tried flashing aceyome's 607 leak and got an assert failed...so unless I did wrong in rooting and bootstrapping FIRST, I hope it works


Technically you should be able to just OTA gingerbread now


----------



## x13thangelx

Kpt.Phalkon said:


> Well that is good news...I just tried flashing aceyome's 607 leak and got an assert failed...so unless I did wrong in rooting and bootstrapping FIRST, I hope it works


dont bootstrap, use stock recovery.


----------



## Kpt.Phalkon

I went thru stock recovery to flash 607. Got the assert failed bllahblahblah error 7 message. Tried it again, posted here, and am in the (slow and boring) process of downloading 608 OTA. Wish me luck gents.


----------



## Kpt.Phalkon

Ok so OTAing was a failure. I believe I now have to sbf again, and then ota without rooting or installing bootstrap. Fml


----------



## x13thangelx

Kpt.Phalkon said:


> Ok so OTAing was a failure. I believe I now have to sbf again, and then ota without rooting or installing bootstrap. Fml


See previous post, "dont bootstrap". lol.


----------



## Kpt.Phalkon

Well I went thru the method of removing bootstrap by deleting hijack, renaming logwrapper and changing logwrapper.bin to logwrapper, and then setting it's permissions to full....gonna attempt the update.zip now.


----------



## karns

Hi everyone... I could use some help...

I flashed the sbf got the gb ota then rooted and rommed with CM7 (with gapps).... now I am getting a android.process.media has stopped message and can't seem to down load anything from the market..... and advise is appreciated.

Thanks
Kitty


----------



## Blunderbuss

karns said:


> Hi everyone... I could use some help...
> 
> I flashed the sbf got the gb ota then rooted and rommed with CM7 (with gapps).... now I am getting a android.process.media has stopped message and can't seem to down load anything from the market..... and advise is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Kitty


This may be a more detailed response than necessary, but hopefully anyone else who has issues installing CM7 can find this and it might help them.

Couple questions: How did you root? (Hopefully with the one-click D3 root or similar). Did you delete data/cache and dalvik cache before you flashed CM7? (you should do this) What version of clockwork recovery do you have flashed? The proper process for doing this is to use the droid 2 bootstrapper once you have a rooted .608 to bootstrap recovery, then using CWM, flash the droid x 2nd init version of CWR. CM7, MIUI, etc. are all 2nd init ROMs and require you to have this particular CWR installed. Lastly, what version of gapps did you flash? You should always flash the newest one (to the best of my knowledge, the newest one is from 8/28/2011). If you like, I will upload all of the zips I use to install CM7 (well maybe not all, I would need x13ths permission to post his tweaks zip). If you are having issues with a specific app, try also running Fix Permissions in CWM. You may also try deleting the app data from the application manager. This generally clears accounts from the app and forces re-authentication, which I know is necessary if your music app won't connect to your music beta account, for example.

If after trying all of this and nothing works, you might just try reinstalling CM7 and gapps. If the problem persists even after a full re-install, then helping you is out of my league and whoever can help you will probably ask for a logcat of the problem









Good luck!


----------



## karns

Blunderbuss thank you so very much for your detailed response!! I appreciate the time you took to write it all out.

I followed the steps outlined... EXCEPT I used the CWR that is installed with Bootstrapper, I did not get the lastest CWR (which I have now located, I think) and I was using a 2.3.4 version of gapps instead of the 2.3.5 (which I also have found). Going to give it a fresh wipe and reinstall everything from scratch as soon as I get home. If I'm still getting an epic fail then I'll ask if you could please share your links when you have time. I'll post how it goes....

Thanks Again!


----------



## phrir1

Does anyone know where the carrier label change option is? Or if its still in the build. I know it was back on the froyo builds but since then I don't recall seeing it anywhere in the cm7 settings.


----------



## keolawills

Is anyone elses gps not working? I tend to use navigation a lot and it can't find my location.


----------



## phrir1

keolawills said:


> Is anyone elses gps not working? I tend to use navigation a lot and it can't find my location.


In the notification bar cycle it off and then back on


----------



## freddy0872

I just flashed apex 2.0 rc4 on my d2g. It looks VERY similar to cm7! The looks the speed. And I haven't had issues with it at all. What exactly are the real differences? Blur?


----------



## bikedude880

freddy0872 said:


> I just flashed apex 2.0 rc4 on my d2g. It looks VERY similar to cm7! The looks the speed. And I haven't had issues with it at all. What exactly are the real differences? Blur?


Yes. Iirc, apex is a deblurred, decrapped rom.


----------



## freddy0872

bikedude880 said:


> Yes. Iirc, apex is a deblurred, decrapped rom.


Gotcha! Thanks


----------



## aceoyame

bikedude880 said:


> Yes. Iirc, apex is a deblurred, decrapped rom.


Much like fission except better.


----------



## freddy0872

aceoyame said:


> Much like fission except better.


Yea fission was my rom non stop. Never changed. I'm thinking apex is going to be my choice for now till cm7 gets worked out. Wish I knew how to dig into the programming aspect n try things out myself. Lol


----------



## DreamFX

freddy0872 said:


> Yea fission was my rom non stop. Never changed. I'm thinking apex is going to be my choice for now till cm7 gets worked out. Wish I knew how to dig into the programming aspect n try things out myself. Lol


What do you mean till CM7 gets worked out? It has the most features working to date and is very stable.


----------



## kevdliu

DreamFX said:


> What do you mean till CM7 gets worked out? It has the most features working to date and is very stable.


Well for me the sticky settings and radio issuses are really annoying. I need to turn on airplane mode everyday at work since there is no sevice at all and most of the time I needed to reboot. And apex has better batt life. Nothing major just minor annoyances


----------



## bikedude880

DreamFX said:


> What do you mean till CM7 gets worked out? It has the most features working to date and is very stable.


Apex is gingerblur based, therefore things like global mode "just work"


----------



## DreamFX

bikedude880 said:


> Apex is gingerblur based, therefore things like global mode "just work"


I see. I use cdma only so I'm not affected by that.


----------



## Haroldz123

we on gsm need better batt life


----------



## aceoyame

cdma users get poor battery as well


----------



## chadroid

Yup on CDMA and notice two to three hours less. Just found out my GPS isn't working so I got to figure that out. Does your hardware keyboard auto launch contacts when you press the c key. I have to use the soft keyboard.


----------



## Blunderbuss

chadroid said:


> Yup on CDMA and notice two to three hours less. Just found out my GPS isn't working so I got to figure that out. Does your hardware keyboard auto launch contacts when you press the c key. I have to use the soft keyboard.


Toggling GPS on/off doesn't make it work for you? Also that c shortcut key thing is probably an option somewhere...


----------



## chadroid

Thanks. The toggling worked. I also had to clear all keyboard shortcuts to get hardware keyboard to work even though it said search + letter.


----------



## freddy0872

DreamFX said:


> What do you mean till CM7 gets worked out? It has the most features working to date and is very stable.


Yea I still have sticky settings issues and my wifi was acting up. Even after I tried all the fixes. Who knows the wifi issue could be my phone having hardware issues. But I'm not overly concerned about it atm. I am able to get a new phone in december. Not sure what I'm going to go with yet. Definatly want something that will most likely be cm capable. But I want my physical kbd so unsure as of yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## donkeydroid

Saw some leaked shots of the droid 4 yesterday. Think razer with nice big 5 row qwerty.


----------



## freddy0872

donkeydroid said:


> Saw some leaked shots of the droid 4 yesterday. Think razer with nice big 5 row qwerty.


That won't be out for a while tho sadly


----------



## biknut

Need some input here- was running 8/30 build and all was good- most of the time. Then phone starts rebooting every time it takes a little bump. Recently updated to 10/21 to see if it would help, no difference. Is there some kind of sensor issue with CM7 lately? Am I having sensor hardware problems? My year runs out in December, so I am trying to determine if I should get a warranty replacement first.


----------



## phrir1

biknut said:


> Need some input here- was running 8/30 build and all was good- most of the time. Then phone starts rebooting every time it takes a little bump. Recently updated to 10/21 to see if it would help, no difference. Is there some kind of sensor issue with CM7 lately? Am I having sensor hardware problems? My year runs out in December, so I am trying to determine if I should get a warranty replacement first.


No issues like that have been brought up just yet. The easiest way to figure it out would be to SBF back to stock. And if issues continues you know that you need a new phone. If your going to take your phone for a waranty replacement you need to SBF it anyway (so why not try it out).


----------



## bandario

Looks like there has been some significant movement on GSM data for MIUI - anybody on latest CM7 GB care to comment on this release?


----------



## aceoyame

In general GSM issues are looking like a CM issue. AOSP and MIUI are both acting the same.


----------



## t0cableguy

Well that was really straight foward. Thanks! Looks great and is even faster than my dx. I'm jealous of my wife's phone now.. haha.


----------



## steelersfan

I'm on the 10/30 nightly and have had a few reboot issues. Two of them were when the phone got hot installing all of the apps again. Anyone else expierence this?


----------



## calfwih22

I was really excited for this mod since I have an ATT D2G with TBH's patch and was running the Hexen Rom (loved that ROM) and I got it installed but I could never get the GSM to work. No APNs would stick. I was really excited because I would really like a good AOSP based ROM. I got it working with the VENUS ROM fine but it's not quite the same







IF someone wants to PM me when there isa likely update that might help with GSM I would be happy to try and help beta. The info listed at the beginning didn't work.


----------



## Vypor

calfwih22 said:


> ATTENTION GSM USERS: GSM IS STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS AND YOU WILL MOST LIKELY HAVE APN ISSUES.


GSM is still W.I.P.
Try the Development thread and a few guys over there might be able to lead you in the right direction to help them out. Lots of people in Europe and Canada want GSM working on this ROM so you're not alone.


----------



## keolawills

biknut said:


> Need some input here- was running 8/30 build and all was good- most of the time. Then phone starts rebooting every time it takes a little bump. Recently updated to 10/21 to see if it would help, no difference. Is there some kind of sensor issue with CM7 lately? Am I having sensor hardware problems? My year runs out in December, so I am trying to determine if I should get a warranty replacement first.


One of my d2gs would constantly reboot, even on stock froyo and gb. I flashed prerooted .606 and latest nightly of cm7 and for some reason it fixed the problem, haven't had a single reboot yet.


----------



## bandario

Vypor said:


> GSM is still W.I.P.
> Try the Development thread and a few guys over there might be able to lead you in the right direction to help them out. Lots of people in Europe and Canada want GSM working on this ROM so you're not alone.


Australia too.
UMTS/ 3G networks only here now...still have 2G as a backup but they have killed CDMA. My network runs @ 850MHz but still can't compare to the coverage we used to get here with CDMA.


----------



## nailbomb3

x13thangelx said:


> much shorter version:
> 
> sbf to stock
> update to .606/7
> root via D3 root
> boot into CWR via D2bootstrap
> wipe data/cache
> flash CM7
> flash gapps
> reboot.
> 
> That has never given me problems.... If you have the sticky setting THEN do the long drawn out method.


Stock as in the .330 SBF?


----------



## djwill48

Anyone have a zip of the 10/30 build? I cannot get to it. Am running 10/19 and it is working pretty solid.


----------



## bikedude880

djwill48 said:


> Anyone have a zip of the 10/30 build? I cannot get to it. Am running 10/19 and it is working pretty solid.


Rom toolbox.


----------



## brody30

I keep gettings FC on google music...I've tried reinstalling, clearing data...anyone else having an issue??

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kr3n

So anyone happen to have that really handy set of adb commands to reboot into cwm recovery? I cant 't seem to find them.


----------



## bikedude880

abalsor said:


> I keep gettings FC on google music...I've tried reinstalling, clearing data...anyone else having an issue??
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Is it com.android.music or com.google.android.music (the former being the stock and the latter music beta)?


----------



## bikedude880

nailbomb3 said:


> Stock as in the .330 SBF?


Either 330 sbf or 229 with 330 update.


----------



## djwill48

bikedude880 said:


> Rom toolbox.


Pro or free version?


----------



## phrir1

djwill48 said:


> Pro or free version?


Either one


----------



## brody30

bikedude880 said:


> Is it com.android.music or com.google.android.music (the former being the stock and the latter music beta)?


it would be com.google.android.music... its a great app, since i dont carry my ipod anymore... i can load the app, select a song, and when it goes to load it FC's....


----------



## djwill48

What build are you on?



abalsor said:


> it would be com.google.android.music... its a great app, since i dont carry my ipod anymore... i can load the app, select a song, and when it goes to load it FC's....


----------



## djwill48

Also, are you playing local files off the sd? or pulling them from "the cloud"?



abalsor said:


> it would be com.google.android.music... its a great app, since i dont carry my ipod anymore... i can load the app, select a song, and when it goes to load it FC's....


----------



## brody30

djwill48 said:


> Also, are you playing local files off the sd? or pulling them from "the cloud"?


trying to pull from the "cloud".. the local files play , just the online ones dont....

*edit - tried again and it seems to be working now... might be something w/the app ...


----------



## djwill48

I'm on the 10/30 build as well. Will try it today. I am also using the ICS Music Beta leak.



abalsor said:


> on the 20111030 build....
> 
> trying to pull from the "cloud".. the local files play , just the online ones dont....
> 
> *edit - tried again and it seems to be working now... might be something w/the app ...


----------



## bikedude880

abalsor said:


> it would be com.google.android.music... its a great app, since i dont carry my ipod anymore... i can load the app, select a song, and when it goes to load it FC's....


Would you happen to know if the app uses any form of drm to stream music?


----------



## brody30

bikedude880 said:


> Would you happen to know if the app uses any form of drm to stream music?


Not sure if i understand the question correctly, but the app does not allow DRM items to be added (itunes crap)... as far as adding some sort of protection afterwards im not sure...


----------



## djwill48

mine will stream fine, but when making music available offline it freezes at 8%


abalsor said:


> Not sure if i understand the question correctly, but the app does not allow DRM items to be added (itunes crap)... as far as adding some sort of protection afterwards im not sure...


----------



## nailbomb3

I'm contemplating flashing the latest nightly but want to know: how prevelant are the wifi/3g/sticky bugs still?


----------



## bikedude880

nailbomb3 said:


> I'm contemplating flashing the latest nightly but want to know: how prevelant are the wifi/3g/sticky bugs still?


Barely noticable


----------



## nailbomb3

Thanks brother! I'll probably get up and going when I have a full charge!


----------



## brody30

Problem solved: ad blockers interfer w/google music and do not allow it to stream....turned off my rom toolbox ad blocker and now no issues.....

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx

odd..... mine was streaming the other day with ads turned off


----------



## brody30

x13thangelx said:


> odd..... mine was streaming the other day with ads turned off


heres where i found that info... http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google%20Mobile/thread?tid=06b7184789fb0d31&hl=en

maybe its just the one from rom toolbox....


----------



## x13thangelx

abalsor said:


> heres where i found that info... http://www.google.co...789fb0d31&hl=en
> 
> maybe its just the one from rom toolbox....


Maybe, mine was blocked via AdFree from the market.


----------



## nailbomb3

Hrm can't toggle sound from the notification widget.

Also is normal upon a reboot to not have a signal until after you unlock the phone ? This is the 1030 build.

Still no 1% percent battery ? I think liberty has it and it work on the GB OTA.....

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Genetics

nailbomb3 said:


> Hrm can't toggle sound from the notification widget.
> 
> Also is normal upon a reboot to not have a signal until after you unlock the phone ? This is the 1030 build.
> 
> Still no 1% percent battery ? I think liberty has it and it work on the GB OTA.....
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


For the sound toggle I had to go into the notification bar settings and enable the sound toggle options that are to be available for the sound widget.


----------



## x13thangelx

nailbomb3 said:


> Still no 1% percent battery ? I think liberty has it and it work on the GB OTA.....
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Liberty = Blur base
Blur base = 1% battery working

It will not be in cm or any aosp rom any time soon, please quit asking. We've said that multiple times.


----------



## bikedude880

x13thangelx said:


> Liberty = Blur base
> Blur base = 1% battery working
> 
> It will not be in cm or any aosp rom any time soon, please quit asking. We've said that multiple times.


Oh do say it again, I don't think they heard you.


----------



## nailbomb3

x13thangelx said:


> Liberty = Blur base
> Blur base = 1% battery working
> 
> It will not be in cm or any aosp rom any time soon, please quit asking. We've said that multiple times.


Thanks angel, I didn't realize that Liberty was Blur based.


----------



## nailbomb3

Genetics said:


> For the sound toggle I had to go into the notification bar settings and enable the sound toggle options that are to be available for the sound widget.


_Thank you sir! _


----------



## nailbomb3

Just wanted to say props to you guys for the insane battery life. Granted I haven't been at my 'normal' usage pattern today but so far after 7 hours I'm still at 60 percent. Pretty much all on 3G.

The last time I ran CM7 was about 5 weeks ago on my D2 (which died on me) and I don't recall battery being NEARLY this good.

Wow


----------



## nailbomb3

Today

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

Have some weirdness going on with ADW EX. Just for widgets... sometimes I have to long press on them multiple times to move them around. Other times when I long press it does nothing. Weird because it always worked perfect in the past. The built in ADW does this as well.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Keifla96

What the hell are "sticky settings issues" I see this in every other post and maybe an idiot but have no idea what this is refereeing to.

Thanks!


----------



## x13thangelx

Keifla96 said:


> What the hell are "sticky settings issues" I see this in every other post and maybe an idiot but have no idea what this is refereeing to.
> 
> Thanks!


It should be non-sticky settings issues tbh. Its when settings arent sticking. I've never been able to replicate it on my device and neither has Rev to the best of my knowledge. Makes it kinda hard to attempt to fix if we cant replicate it....


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

abalsor said:


> Problem solved: ad blockers interfer w/google music and do not allow it to stream....turned off my rom toolbox ad blocker and now no issues.....
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


How did u turn ad blocker off? I can't get it to stay unchecked and I need my music back ><.

Edit: nevermind, I got it... lol, I'm retarded.


----------



## Keifla96

x13thangelx said:


> It should be non-sticky settings issues tbh. Its when settings arent sticking. I've never been able to replicate it on my device and neither has Rev to the best of my knowledge. Makes it kinda hard to attempt to fix if we cant replicate it....


Thats what I thought but figured I would take the chance of sounding like an idiot and ask. The only setting I have seen or noticed so far (I have gone back to CM, as of yesterday because I could'nt get any of my apps to show up in the market and was playing with every rom trying to figure out what was wrong and CM was the only one that worked) anyway the only setting I have noticed so far not sticking is the time for display on the lock-screen.........Other than that I really am happy and pleased with all the work that has been devoted to this rom. I think Im done screwing around for awhile (or untill a new nightly comes out) and will use this one for awhile. The whole market issue I was having is still unexplained and probably just something I did but none the less CM showed all my apps even on the new version... 3.3.11


----------



## Keifla96

small "issue" not really an issue as it is an annoyance I thought I would point out if it hasnt already been seen..... Everytime I reboot my phone Rom manager Premium license service FC... I tried removing .. uninstalling the update to rom manager.. converting rom manager to a user app.. pretty much every combination I could think of........My solution to this was to convert it back to a system app (just because thats how it was in the rom) and uninstall the license. I have the Rom toolkit which is really all I need .. Just thought it was strange and sharing.

Keith


----------



## nailbomb3

x13thangelx said:


> It should be non-sticky settings issues tbh. Its when settings arent sticking. I've never been able to replicate it on my device and neither has Rev to the best of my knowledge. Makes it kinda hard to attempt to fix if we cant replicate it....


I can't recall ever having any settings not stick either going back as far as 8/26. I was running on a d2 back then but still. No problems

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu

Can anyone try to set network mode to cdma before turning wifi off and then set it back to cdma auto prl after wifi is off. No need to reboot phone to go from wifi to 3g.


----------



## djwill48

Just a note that if your phone is vibrating during calls when pulling it away from your ear and you've set all vibrate and feedback options to off then you'll have to delete profiles and add a new one and it will stop. Was bugging the hell out of me having it always vibrate.


----------



## bikedude880

So by dumb luck I changed my router from OpenWRT to Tomato, set my encryption to WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK AES/TKIP and voila, I have wifi on my phone.


----------



## Vypor

bikedude880 said:


> So by dumb luck I changed my router from OpenWRT to Tomato, set my encryption to WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK AES/TKIP and voila, I have wifi on my phone.


Well aren't you special








Side note since you already brought it up, which one do you like better? Tomato or OpenWRT aside from the fact Tomato works with your phone


----------



## bigby2727

Lockscreen official


----------



## bikedude880

Vypor said:


> Well aren't you special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note since you already brought it up, which one do you like better? Tomato or OpenWRT aside from the fact Tomato works with your phone


Tomato since I just have a basic setup.


----------



## kevdliu

bikedude880 said:


> Tomato since I just have a basic setup.


Lucky you. I can't even flash tomato since my dir825 is atheros not broadcomm


----------



## x13thangelx

bigby2727 said:


> Lockscreen official
> 
> View attachment 10591


Should hide that before Apple sees it and sues you for patent infringement


----------



## nailbomb3

x13thangelx said:


> Should hide that before Apple sees it and sues you for patent infringement


Lol ya. Jobs will go nuclear on you !

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

Hrm, weirdness. I just rebooted my phone. Read 20 percent on the battery and then jumped UP to 50 percent after the reboot? Hrmmmm...

Also, is anyone else having problems with moving their Widgets with ADW EX? I've verified that my desktop is NOT locked. Sometimes I can move them, but a LOT of the time it requires multiple jabs with my finger to be able to do so. Its really hit and miss.

ETA: Is not just EX, the built in ADW does it too.


----------



## aceoyame

nailbomb3 said:


> Lol ya. Jobs will go nuclear on you !
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Jobs corpse going nuclear... lol

Anyways I like DD-WRT the best if you need my opinion. My room mates when I was in college had tomato and it was just too spartan for my liking.


----------



## arnshrty

I know everyone is going to chime in use smartass, which I am, but I want to use conservative governor. Any ideas? I've tried powerboost but it doesn't fully load. I'm sure due to the fact it wasn't written for the d2g. It won't load all the scripting.


----------



## aceoyame

arnshrty said:


> I know everyone is going to chime in use smartass, which I am, but I want to use conservative governor. Any ideas? I've tried powerboost but it doesn't fully load. I'm sure due to the fact it wasn't written for the d2g. It won't load all the scripting.


I will look into getting that working as I want to implement it into MIUI later on.


----------



## arnshrty

aceoyame said:


> I will look into getting that working as I want to implement it into MIUI later on.


Cool ace thanks. I wasn't trying to be impatient. I jujst know you got a lot going on.


----------



## gfunk

Any known issues with the keyboard sporadically not lighting up when it should?


----------



## bikedude880

gfunk said:


> Any known issues with the keyboard sporadically not lighting up when it should?


Autobrightness. You can either set the keyboard to light up manually (CM settings) or set the screen to the lowest level.


----------



## nailbomb3

Anyone having problems with Adw besides me ?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

nailbomb3 said:


> Anyone having problems with Adw besides me ?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Lpp=WIN


----------



## nailbomb3

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Lpp=WIN


All well and good but adw ex kicks its tushy speedwise....

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu

Gooolauncher


----------



## Vypor

kevdliu said:


> Gooolauncher


I liked go launcher for a while but my widgets always froze and required a reboot/refresh. On ADW now and liking it alright. Just missing some features i liked with go and lpp.


----------



## nailbomb3

kevdliu said:


> Gooolauncher


Sloooooo launcher lol

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu

nailbomb3 said:


> Sloooooo launcher lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Can't run gooooo launcher with 600mhz max. The most unique launcher ever is lauuuuncher 7.


----------



## nailbomb3

Vypor said:


> I liked go launcher for a while but my widgets always froze and required a reboot/refresh. On ADW now and liking it alright. Just missing some features i liked with go and lpp.


My widgets are freezing with ADW EX (and the stock ADW Launcher I might add), the ONE exception being the stock Google Search widget that you have on your homescreen when you first install ADW EX. I can long press and drag that sumbitch to hell and back as well as my desktop icons, BUT: any other widgets I have to repeatedly long press them to be able to move them. Sometimes it works on the first try and sometimes it takes 5 tries. Its quite maddening really.


----------



## arnshrty

Always used/use go launcher with no issues

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Vypor

nailbomb3 said:


> My widgets are freezing with ADW EX (and the stock ADW Launcher I might add), the ONE exception being the stock Google Search widget that you have on your homescreen when you first install ADW EX. I can long press and drag that sumbitch to hell and back as well as my desktop icons, BUT: any other widgets I have to repeatedly long press them to be able to move them. Sometimes it works on the first try and sometimes it takes 5 tries. Its quite maddening really.


Well by freezing I meant say... circle battery widget or phantom music widget. The text will freeze and overlay causing what seems like two widgets on top of each other. One widget will be current and the other will be old and frozen. Might I add this is on stock rom with go launcher. So nothing against cm. Can't wait to use cm though but my phone is too critical to have working than to dev on it. I need to get a second phone... sigh.


----------



## bikedude880

nailbomb3 said:


> My widgets are freezing with ADW EX (and the stock ADW Launcher I might add), the ONE exception being the stock Google Search widget that you have on your homescreen when you first install ADW EX. I can long press and drag that sumbitch to hell and back as well as my desktop icons, BUT: any other widgets I have to repeatedly long press them to be able to move them. Sometimes it works on the first try and sometimes it takes 5 tries. Its quite maddening really.


Now that you mention the specifics of not being able to drag widgets, I have experienced similar behavior on different tasks. Could the system have an I/O lock on a core process?


----------



## dimensiation

Got it up and running. Noticed that the GPS doesn't seem to work, I've found some widgets that have issues, and I can't figure out how to calibrate my compass. Most other things seem to be working quite well.
Anyone got ideas on the issues above?


----------



## dimensiation

Vypor said:


> Well by freezing I meant say... circle battery widget or phantom music widget. The text will freeze and overlay causing what seems like two widgets on top of each other. One widget will be current and the other will be old and frozen. Might I add this is on stock rom with go launcher. So nothing against cm. Can't wait to use cm though but my phone is too critical to have working than to dev on it. I need to get a second phone... sigh.


Circle battery widget is one that's broken for me, and it's the only one I've found so far that can give single percentage info for our phones. It irks me that it doesn't show up on my screen.


----------



## bikedude880

dimensiation said:


> Circle battery widget is one that's broken for me, and it's the only one I've found so far that can give single percentage info for our phones. It irks me that it doesn't show up on my screen.


That's because it reads charge_counter. It /will never/ show up unless that file contains valid data.


----------



## Chaos2092

nailbomb3 said:


> All well and good but adw ex kicks its tushy speedwise....
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


not in my experience at all... LauncherPro has always been far and away the fastest


----------



## ntengineer

dimensiation said:


> Got it up and running. Noticed that the GPS doesn't seem to work, I've found some widgets that have issues, and I can't figure out how to calibrate my compass. Most other things seem to be working quite well.
> Anyone got ideas on the issues above?


GPS will work if you toggle it off and back on. I don't use widgets, so I can't help you there.


----------



## DreamFX

Chaos2092 said:


> not in my experience at all... LauncherPro has always been far and away the fastest


Agreed


----------



## ElectroGeek

Vypor said:


> So far the list of KNOWN Bugs left to squash is as follows. (Also, Thanks Asphyx)
> 5 - Alt_Lock, Voice, keys on Hardware Keyboard do not work - Custom code needed but unavailable right now.


Read through most of this thread but didn't see the answer. Does this mean ALL hardware keys? If so, it defeats the whole reason to have the d2g.


----------



## nailbomb3

Only certain keys

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## djwill48

ICS source released! http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-news/182421-ice-cream-sandwich-source-code-sdk-released-download-now.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+droidforums-news+%28DroidForums.net+News+%3A%3A+Android+News%29


----------



## NegO

Vypor said:


> *If you have sticky settings issues*
> 
> I believe this is what Asphyx said in the Dev_Thread (can\'t find his post due to the crowded nature of the thread)
> 
> A) fix permissions in clockwork rom manager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reboot to Clockwork recovery and fixed permissions
> 
> *C) clear cache in recovery*
> 
> D) reboot to cm7 and fixed permissions in rom manager for good measure.


Hi!!

I can not understand step "C", which option is?

Thank you!!!


----------



## bikedude880

NegO said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I can not understand step "C", which option is?
> 
> Thank you!!!


Wipe Data/Cache

Found on the root menu (first one it loads)

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## aceoyame

So our permissions on things are WAY less than what moto has for things. I say we should throw security in the wind and do like they did. For instance some stuff of ours has 640 permissions while moto has them at 770. I noticed that when I dif'd the atrix's CM init.rc and ours

Oh and I saw a line or two for initializing the zygote classes. So a line that makes that makes the pre and post zygote classes work


----------



## bikedude880

aceoyame said:


> So our permissions on things are WAY less than what moto has for things. I say we should throw security in the wind and do like they did. For instance some stuff of ours has 640 permissions while moto has them at 770. I noticed that when I dif'd the atrix's CM init.rc and ours
> 
> Oh and I saw a line or two for initializing the zygote classes. So a line that makes that makes the pre and post zygote classes work


I've messaged rev about this and will be pushing a patch soon. Should be able to remove the ril timeout and properly set up mdm









As for permissions, why the hell not? Start testing I say xD

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## Haroldz123

gps not working for gsm


----------



## nailbomb3

Has anyone found a way to fix the 'dead call' issue, namely where you send/receive a call and have NO audio?

I haven't had one for a bit, and they are usually in conjunction with a DSP FC but I just had 3 in a row (until I rebooted) and DSP was fine.

Speaking of DSP, it looks like some changes (of some sort not sure what) have been made in the official nightlies:

http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=cdma_droid2

In Nightly 138.......


----------



## ntengineer

nailbomb3 said:


> Has anyone found a way to fix the 'dead call' issue, namely where you send/receive a call and have NO audio?
> 
> I haven't had one for a bit, and they are usually in conjunction with a DSP FC but I just had 3 in a row (until I rebooted) and DSP was fine.
> 
> Speaking of DSP, it looks like some changes (of some sort not sure what) have been made in the official nightlies:
> 
> http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=cdma_droid2
> 
> In Nightly 138.......


I removed dsp manager with root explorer. I don't get the no audio problem any more.


----------



## DreamFX

ntengineer said:


> I removed dsp manager with root explorer. I don't get the no audio problem any more.


Didn't work for me ...


----------



## ntengineer

DreamFX said:


> Didn't work for me ...


Did you reboot afterwards?


----------



## nailbomb3

Anyone try just freezing it?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamFX

ntengineer said:


> Did you reboot afterwards?


Yup. Problem comes back a few days after freezing.


----------



## phrir1

What is the best way to switch between roms? I am a die hard cm7 user but I want to try out the ics miui rom. But I don't want to go thru the hasle of wiping everything to switch to the miui and if I don't like it I have to redo all my cm7 setting all over again. Any way that is easier or is that the only safe route? Can I just make a backup in cwm then flash miui and then if I want to go back just restore backup?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## arnshrty

phrir1 said:


> What is the best way to switch between roms? I am a die hard cm7 user but I want to try out the ics miui rom. But I don't want to go thru the hasle of wiping everything to switch to the miui and if I don't like it I have to redo all my cm7 setting all over again. Any way that is easier or is that the only safe route? Can I just make a backup in cwm then flash miui and then if I want to go back just restore backup?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


I use titainium backup and sms backup, if those are important. Just when you restore with titainium backup don't restore system files or you'll have to start over again, in most cases.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nailbomb3

There is also app manager from jrummy. On the market









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## arnshrty

nailbomb3 said:


> There is also app manager from jrummy. On the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


True true









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## chameo53

I had flashed the ics miui rom (which is excellent) and then tried to flash the latest cm7 rom. Keep in mind the process to get to cwm recovery is different once you flash the ics miui as you need to push volume down during boot once the led light comes on and then step thru a different menu to get cwm to appear. In any case, I did both a nandroid and tb backup and then attempted to flash cm7. Got into cwm, did the usual wipe data, cache and davlik, installed cm7, rebooted and then it wouldn't get passed the boot sequence. There was no led light and no apparent way to get back into any recovery other than stock recovery. Tried battery pull, booting into stock and wiping data but couldn't figure out any means to get into recovery so I could even restore my backup. I ended up sbfing back to 330 and going thru the entire gb and root intall routine and eventually restoring my backup of ics miui..

I'm assuming I just didn't know the right sequence of getting back into cwm after flashing cm7 but maybe not given the ics framework with the miui rom (now I'm past my understanding of how it all works) as opposed to the gb framework. In any case, my point is don't assume you can go back and forth between the ics miui and other roms. It would be great if one of the developers with deeper understanding can shed some light on the question.

Edit: had the volume direction incorrect initially....


----------



## ntengineer

DreamFX said:


> Yup. Problem comes back a few days after freezing.


Try renaming the apk to .old, then reboot.


----------



## nailbomb3

Anyone running the new 2.2 SwiftKey? I was having problems with it not registering keypresses and had to revert.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## antonyfirst

Is Gsm data finally working on CM7?
Is it possible to upgrade from Liberty (blur rom) to CM7 without sbf'ing back to .29?

Thanks.


----------



## Haroldz123

Gsm does work but u need to choose gsm/ wcdma to have 3g
if u enable gsm only, it wil automatically set to 2g ( utms is 3g, gsm is 2g )

On froyo, not gb


----------



## DreamFX

nailbomb3 said:


> Anyone running the new 2.2 SwiftKey? I was having problems with it not registering keypresses and had to revert.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Amazon app store hasn't updated yet. So slow compared to Google market. But it was free app of day and my favorite keyboard.


----------



## MeHappy

chameo53 said:


> I had flashed the ics miui rom (which is excellent) and then tried to flash the latest cm7 rom. Keep in mind the process to get to cwm recovery is different once you flash the ics miui as you need to push volume down during boot once the led light comes on and then step thru a different menu to get cwm to appear. In any case, I did both a nandroid and tb backup and then attempted to flash cm7. Got into cwm, did the usual wipe data, cache and davlik, installed cm7, rebooted and then it wouldn't get passed the boot sequence. There was no led light and no apparent way to get back into any recovery other than stock recovery. Tried battery pull, booting into stock and wiping data but couldn't figure out any means to get into recovery so I could even restore my backup. I ended up sbfing back to 330 and going thru the entire gb and root intall routine and eventually restoring my backup of ics miui..
> 
> I'm assuming I just didn't know the right sequence of getting back into cwm after flashing cm7 but maybe not given the ics framework with the miui rom (now I'm past my understanding of how it all works) as opposed to the gb framework. In any case, my point is don't assume you can go back and forth between the ics miui and other roms. It would be great if one of the developers with deeper understanding can shed some light on the question.
> 
> Edit: had the volume direction incorrect initially....


I had the same thing.
I didn't assume it would work, I just wanted to see what would happen.
Anyway I made it into recovery and wiped data&cache and finally got past the boot sequence. However there was a whole MESS of FCs (I couldn't even press the button fast enough to dismiss them without may more popping up) and finally I got down to just 1 repeating android.phone force close that was constant and made the device unuseable. The Launcher wouldn't even load.
Not looking for support for that issue, just documenting it for future reference.


----------



## aceoyame

MeHappy said:


> I had the same thing.
> I didn't assume it would work, I just wanted to see what would happen.
> Anyway I made it into recovery and wiped data&cache and finally got past the boot sequence. However there was a whole MESS of FCs (I couldn't even press the button fast enough to dismiss them without may more popping up) and finally I got down to just 1 repeating android.phone force close that was constant and made the device unuseable. The Launcher wouldn't even load.
> Not looking for support for that issue, just documenting it for future reference.


That is really strange, haven't heard of anyone else having it. Not even on the X or D2


----------



## antonyfirst

Haroldz123 said:


> Gsm does work but u need to choose gsm/ wcdma to have 3g
> if u enable gsm only, it wil automatically set to 2g ( utms is 3g, gsm is 2g )
> 
> On froyo, not gb


Hi

Thanks. I should have been more specific... my fault: I would be using Gingerbread

Cheers
Tony


----------



## ElectroGeek

I read somewhere that once you OTA to GB that you could not sbf back to froyo because of the kernel update. Is this true. I would like to try the cm7 builds for GB but am worried. Because this is my olny phone riight now and everything works for me. I don't want to cross a line I can't come back from...

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL
running Hexen


----------



## phrir1

ElectroGeek said:


> I read somewhere that once you OTA to GB that you could not sbf back to froyo because of the kernel update. Is this true. I would like to try the cm7 builds for GB but am worried. Because this is my olny phone riight now and everything works for me. I don't want to cross a line I can't come back from...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL
> running Hexen


Not true, you can sbf back I have done it already. Go ahead and flash cm7 your good.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## freddy0872

phrir1 said:


> Not true, you can sbf back I have done it already. Go ahead and flash cm7 your good.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


I second that! Works flawlessly! Doesn't matter one bit! Done it about 50 times it seems like! Lol


----------



## MeHappy

aceoyame said:


> That is really strange, haven't heard of anyone else having it. Not even on the X or D2


I'd like to point out that my issues were going from ICS based MIUI to GB based CM


----------



## aceoyame

MeHappy said:


> I'd like to point out that my issues were going from ICS based MIUI to GB based CM


Probably some system files left behind that werent playing nice.


----------



## freddy0872

aceoyame said:


> Probably some system files left behind that werent playing nice.


Good point. I didn't realize it was from ics miui. Would an actual sbf be best bet when say trying out ics miui then going back to say cm7 or liberty etc...???


----------



## x13thangelx

aceoyame said:


> Probably some system files left behind that werent playing nice.


No chance. The entire /system partition gets formatted when flashing ANY rom and everything in / either gets reset on boot or is changed via 2nd-init (the init's are about the only thing that gets changed)


----------



## aceoyame

x13thangelx said:


> No chance. The entire /system partition gets formatted when flashing ANY rom and everything in / either gets reset on boot or is changed via 2nd-init (the init's are about the only thing that gets changed)


As far as I am aware it doesn't format. It doesn't output anything stating that it is. I would have to review the updater script of CM to verify that.


----------



## x13thangelx

aceoyame said:


> As far as I am aware it doesn't format. It doesn't output anything stating that it is. I would have to review the updater script of CM to verify that.


cm7


Code:


<br />
package_extract_file("system/bin/mke2fs", "/tmp/mke2fs");<br />
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/tmp/mke2fs");<br />
package_extract_file("system/bin/tune2fs", "/tmp/tune2fs");<br />
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/tmp/tune2fs");<br />
unmount("/system");<br />
run_program("/tmp/mke2fs", "-g", "8184", "-m", "0", "-O", "none,has_journal,filetype", "-L", "system", "-U", "66c79d5f-31a2-42c6-86d9-9fe0d2ec3fe5", "/dev/block/mmcblk1p21");<br />
run_program("/tmp/tune2fs", "-c", "0", "-i", "0", "/dev/block/mmcblk1p21");<br />

Liberty


Code:


<br />
<br />
mount("ext3", "MTD", "system", "/system");<br />
delete_recursive("/system");<br />

Honestly, I like the way that Liberty does it better but they both do basically the same thing.

edit: They kinda do the same thing. The cm7 way deletes the entire partition then remakes it from what I understand. Liberty just deletes everything in /system.


----------



## aceoyame

Ok so it does it, it just doesnt output it. Good to know lol. Then I can't figure out why it got left behind.


----------



## nailbomb3

Is anyone running the latest SwiftKey update?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamFX

nailbomb3 said:


> Is anyone running the latest SwiftKey update?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Yup. Buttons stick or don't register.


----------



## nailbomb3

DreamFX said:


> Yup. Buttons stick or don't register.


I reported it to them. You should too.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamFX

nailbomb3 said:


> I reported it to them. You should too.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


I just did. Let me know if you hear anything. I tried uninstalling reinstalling and clearing data and nothing fixes it. Def something with the latest build.


----------



## ElectroGeek

About to take the leap but noticed this:

Running system version 4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US (stock not rooted)

Directions say to sbf to stock then update to .606/.607
Do I have to sbf back and update like listed above, or am I good with .608

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL running Hexen


----------



## DreamFX

ElectroGeek said:


> About to take the leap but noticed this:
> 
> Running system version 4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US (stock not rooted)
> 
> Directions say to sbf to stock then update to .606/.607
> Do I have to sbf back and update like listed above, or am I good with .608
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL running Hexen


You are good


----------



## ElectroGeek

Well I took the plunge last night but I encountered a possible issue.
I left my phone to charge overnight and woke up to find it quite hot. I have 2 amazon downloads in the que that won't download because they need wifi to dl. They are persistent(I can't tell them to go away) unless I fc amazon appstore multiple times.

This is the only thing I can come up with that could be causing this issue. Everything else seems to work.

Btw. Is OpenGarden a battery hog(worse than the wireless tether I was using before cm7)

DROID2 GLOBAL CM7GB


----------



## el_ote

was there a fix found for the ALT lock on the physical keybaord. Wife says it doesnt lock for caps.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Noticed the auto complete on the hardware keyboard is gone. Is there a setting or is this a work in progress?

DROID2 GLOBAL CM7GB


----------



## Byakushiki

I don't think CM ever had something like that.

And with the Alt Lock... I think only the "official" one has that working, but it's got more things broken than the hand made one. Just double tap shift to get your normal caps lock as well.

Either way, I'm still way behind you guys in terms of build number. Still running the last Froyo based build, and really haven't found the time nor an excuse to switch up.


----------



## aceoyame

Byakushiki said:


> I don't think CM ever had something like that.
> 
> And with the Alt Lock... I think only the "official" one has that working, but it's got more things broken than the hand made one. Just double tap shift to get your normal caps lock as well.
> 
> Either way, I'm still way behind you guys in terms of build number. Still running the last Froyo based build, and really haven't found the time nor an excuse to switch up.


Understandable, why break what isn't broke?


----------



## catawalks

I tried searching through this topic but it came up with no results, so here it goes.

Does anyone else have an issue with the phone not being recognized when it is plugged in to a computer via USB? I'm running cm7.1.0 but when I connect it to a computer it doesn't even charge. The screen turns on but the computer doesn't recognize it and the phone doesn't show it's connected in any way. However, when you reboot the phone while it's connected to the computer it will boot up and be connected. Once it's removed though it can't be plugged in again and recognized.


----------



## bikedude880

catawalks said:


> I tried searching through this topic but it came up with no results, so here it goes.
> 
> Does anyone else have an issue with the phone not being recognized when it is plugged in to a computer via USB? I'm running cm7.1.0 but when I connect it to a computer it doesn't even charge. The screen turns on but the computer doesn't recognize it and the phone doesn't show it's connected in any way. However, when you reboot the phone while it's connected to the computer it will boot up and be connected. Once it's removed though it can't be plugged in again and recognized.


Double-plug bug is back... yay


----------



## kr3n

bikedude880 said:


> Double-plug bug is back... yay


He's probably running froyo cm7. He did say it was cm7.1.


----------



## bikedude880

I still get it from time-to-time on 1105 gb build.


----------



## djwill48

I'm on the 11-05 build, but my rom toolbox isn't showing any build after that! Any suggestions?


----------



## x13thangelx

djwill48 said:


> I'm on the 11-05 build, but my rom toolbox isn't showing any build after that! Any suggestions?


Yea, blame rev for being lazy =P. There was a 11/18 build posted earlier in the thread.

Sent from my D2G


----------



## ntengineer

bikedude880 said:


> Double-plug bug is back... yay


I'm running the 11/18 build and I haven't had the double plug issue.


----------



## bikedude880

ntengineer said:


> I'm running the 11/18 build and I haven't had the double plug issue.


I'll check that out tonight.

Btw, cm9 should be freaking awesome


----------



## catawalks

bikedude880 said:


> He's probably running froyo cm7. He did say it was cm7.1.


Nope, running GB 2.3.7. EDIT: According to Rom Manager it's 1105 version. I'll try installing the 1118 version and see if that fixes it.


----------



## ElectroGeek

So I am confused about clockworkmod. Initial cm7 installed with d2 bootstrap recovery. The clockworkmod app is apparrently different? To use the rom management features, it says I need to install clockwork mod recovery. I ran into this on hexen as well. I remember hearing the cmrecovery app conflicted in some way on d2g.

Could someone make it clear, for the record, what the situation is with d2g and cm7 in particular.

Thanks...

DROID2 GLOBAL CM7GB


----------



## bikedude880

ElectroGeek said:


> So I am confused about clockworkmod. Initial cm7 installed with d2 bootstrap recovery. The clockworkmod app is apparrently different? To use the rom management features, it says I need to install clockwork mod recovery. I ran into this on hexen as well. I remember hearing the cmrecovery app conflicted in some way on d2g.
> 
> Could someone make it clear, for the record, what the situation is with d2g and cm7 in particular.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> DROID2 GLOBAL CM7GB


After getting everything set up with bootstrap and installing your rom of choice, load Rom Manager and install the Droid X (2nd-init) CWM. Then you can fully use Rom Manager


----------



## MrB206

bikedude880 said:


> After getting everything set up with bootstrap and installing your rom of choice, load Rom Manager and install the Droid X (2nd-init) CWM. Then you can fully use Rom Manager


What he said. Whatever you do, do not use the recovery through the bootstrap. It will send you to the phone recovery, not cwm.


----------



## nailbomb3

x13thangelx said:


> Yea, blame rev for being lazy =P. There was a 11/18 build posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> Sent from my D2G


There is actually 1122 for the D2 but no X or G

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ElectroGeek

bikedude880 said:


> After getting everything set up with bootstrap and installing your rom of choice, load Rom Manager and install the Droid X (2nd-init) CWM. Then you can fully use Rom Manager


DroidX?
Why is it that there is nobody who goes through and (re)lables these important bits of info when dealing with the d2g. Are we just the red headed step children of android? Every time I go to mod my phone it seems like I have to look all around and find out which products labled for OTHER phones will work with mine...

Sorry for the ranting. Iit just seems like it would be easy to change the name/description to say "and for the Droid 2 Global"...

Just my 2¢

DROID2 GLOBAL CM7GB


----------



## MrB206

There's an issue with cwm to the d2g, but it's a 2nd init device, so the 'fix' is to use the 2nd init cwm for the Droid X. But I'm with you that the d2g doesn't get the love other phones do... My guess is that's related to the more complex radio and fewer sold.


----------



## nailbomb3

Might have been fewer sold but I suspect there are a lot of them out there. Seems like a lot of people that got d2's replaced wound up with globals.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Byakushiki

I bet a whole bunch of them got stuck at the M logo then because they probably flashed the D2 version instead of the global. Or got the wrong one (official).


----------



## nailbomb3

Any boot manager guru's here? I can install Liberty 2.0 as a slot ROM right? CM7 would obviously be the phone ROM.


----------



## MrB206

Yes, you can. However I found it to be a bit sluggish in bootmanager. That could be my sd card though.


----------



## x13thangelx

I found the same. Only class4 sd though.


----------



## nailbomb3

I think it was ace that said that the card reader in the phone really isn't capable of taking advantage of anything faster than a class 4 card anyway.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## x13thangelx

Lol thats wrong. It can use class 10's (might have problems but it can use it). Only up to Class 8 is stable though.


----------



## rusty815

hey guys, i have a problem, dont know if its been mentioned before since i dont have the time to check (finals week, really busy), but everytime my phone disconnects from the school wifi, i have to sign in again. This problem doesnt happen on stock, i sbf'ed to make sure, just to be clear, i connect my wifi to my school network, fill out a questionnaire (have to do that everytime, schools way of making sure you understand the policy), then i have to wait 10 minutes. after that wifi works perfectly, but if i leave school or restart my phone, basically any time i disconnect from wifi, i have to repeat the process again.


----------



## MrB206

I'm pretty sure that's a network regulation/issue, not a phone issue. Starbucks does the same thing, so my guess is the cookie your network sets after logging in expires rapidly.


----------



## rusty815

its definitely not a network issue, like i said i sbf'ed to make sure, and the network worked fine, its in CM when i get this problem.


----------



## MrB206

I can't think of anything in cyanogenmod that would do something like that, but your authorization is held in the cookie set through the browser, not the rom.


----------



## ElectroGeek

I have a couple questions.
#1 can I flash a nandroid of a different device to recover this one if things go wrong?

#2 when updating the cm7gb revnumbers kang, do we have to factory reset and wipe data/cache?

#3 can you reflash on top of the current rom to reset the system software/settings etc. (To get rid of scripts and mods and be fresh) without factory reset and wipe data/cache? So as not to loose apps and settings etc...

DROID2 GLOBAL CM7GB


----------



## kr3n

ElectroGeek said:



> I have a couple questions.
> #1 can I flash a nandroid of a different device to recover this one if things go wrong?
> 
> #2 when updating the cm7gb revnumbers kang, do we have to factory reset and wipe data/cache?
> 
> #3 can you reflash on top of the current rom to reset the system software/settings etc. (To get rid of scripts and mods and be fresh) without factory reset and wipe data/cache? So as not to loose apps and settings etc...
> 
> DROID2 GLOBAL CM7GB


#1 As long as the nandroid is from a d2g and has the same kernel

#2 No

#3 It will get rid of mods and scripts but I think settings are stored in data


----------



## MrB206

Yes to #3. I flashed over 1118 and had no problems.


----------



## Keifla96

MrB206 said:


> Yes to #3. I flashed over 1118 and had no problems.


This is correct you do not have to wipe data, simply clear cache and delete dalvik cache then flash rom. However you stated otherwise in the dev thread that you need to wipe data between flashes and then reinstall apps and config, I believe you are incorrect as I have flashed backwards and forwards as long as you clear cache and delete dalvik cache you should be fine the rom flash will erase any custom package however (example smartass governor, Angels tweaks or any boot logo) also if your using propmodder obviously becuase it writes to system files but your user apps and CM setting will remain in tact.


----------



## nailbomb3

x13thangelx said:


> Lol thats wrong. It can use class 10's (might have problems but it can use it). Only up to Class 8 is stable though.


I need a bigger card anyway. So who makes quality class 8 ?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vypor

So is it normal for music playback to not resume after a phone call? I'll have the music player in the foreground during playback and then I'll receive a call. After the call ends music will not resume without opening up the player and hitting play. I only ask because moto stock has auto resume music playback after a phone call.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Made the jump. I didn't realize I didn't need to factory reset for every nightly... way easy =-)

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a * * *CM7 RevNumbers Kang* * *


----------



## ElectroGeek

A little off topic but,
Could you tell us all what your g+ names are,and do you and the other team members talk much about these builds there?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## bikedude880

ElectroGeek said:


> A little off topic but,
> Could you tell us all what your g+ names are,and do you and the other team members talk much about these builds there?
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


Most of us sit on Freenode and discuss things. I tend to gtalk a few people for ideas... g+ really isn't used much to discuss, more to share discoveries.


----------



## zwisslerd

Can i flash to this coming straight from Liquid?


----------



## Keifla96

zwisslerd said:


> Can i flash to this coming straight from Liquid?


boot into cwm - wipe data - clear cache - delete dalvik cache - then flash - install apps and configure or restore using TB..... IMO I wouldn't "not" wipe data coming from a different rom even though it may work.... between revisions it has always been fine.


----------



## zwisslerd

Keifla96 said:


> boot into cwm - wipe data - clear cache - delete dalvik cache - then flash - install apps and configure or restore using TB..... IMO I wouldn't "not" wipe data coming from a different rom even though it may work.... between revisions it has always been fine.


Sorry, i may just not have understood what you're saying. I'm pretty comfortable with cwm, and flashing, etc. I was just wondering since I am on Liquid Smooth Rom right now, if i could flash straight to Cyanogenmod without a sbf or getting back to stock.


----------



## MrB206

Yes, you can. You just need to make sure you wipe data and the dalvik cache before you do. You'll also need to flash gapps, which I don't think was necessary with Liquid.

My advice is to download cm7 and gapps; reboot into recovery, wipe data/factory then flash cm7. When it's done, flash gapps, then reboot and cm7 will be good to go.


----------



## zwisslerd

Thank you. I've been on Cyanogen before, but thanks for the help anyway!


----------



## ATBense

if I were to 'freeze' DSPmanager would this screw anything up?


----------



## Keifla96

ATBense said:


> if I were to 'freeze' DSPmanager would this screw anything up?


No you can even delete it if you want.... I have it "froze" with Titanium Backup and have 0 issues.


----------



## Vypor

Vypor said:


> So is it normal for music playback to not resume after a phone call? I'll have the music player in the foreground during playback and then I'll receive a call. After the call ends music will not resume without opening up the player and hitting play. I only ask because moto stock has auto resume music playback after a phone call.


Just fyi this issue seems to only be with the stock cm7 music player. Doubletwist resumes playback immediately after a phone call


----------



## MrB206

Keifla96 said:


> No you can even delete it if you want.... I have it "froze" with Titanium Backup and have 0 issues.


Ditto. I freeze all the system apps I don't use, like stock music, so the won't cache. There is zero side effect from freezing a malfunctioning app.

Btw, the dsp issue was resolved in the 1204 rev version.


----------



## ElectroGeek

The revnumbers kang still has dsp fcs. Mine does occasionally but I don't use bluetooth. What else does it affect? I have never had any of the silence issues.

See my version below...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## x13thangelx

I finally had the silence issues.... although it was incoming call from an iphone so that might have been the problem instead xD. Either way, reboot fixed it.


----------



## DreamFX

x13thangelx said:


> I finally had the silence issues.... although it was incoming call from an iphone so that might have been the problem instead xD. Either way, reboot fixed it.


Just had my first one on the newest build. Sucks. Reboot does fix it though.


----------



## hgrimberg

Why was GSM fixed on Miui and not on CM?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## eMWu

Can someone confirm that GSM data doesn't work? 
And if so, are there plans to fix it?


----------



## x13thangelx

Its very hit or miss. We've done everything we know to try so unless someone comes up with something new to try it isn't getting fixed.

Sent from my D2G


----------



## aceoyame

Theres one last thing we havent done and that is fix zygote classes. Hashcode told me (on x2) to take his D3's init so we can add the zygote classes. There actually is a missing user for zygote and that is why we panic when we use them.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Why do our nightlies only posted in rtb and not rom manager.
I mean the revnumbers nightlies...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## x13thangelx

Because theyre not official nightlies.


----------



## ElectroGeek

x13thangelx said:


> Because theyre not official nightlies.


Do the official nightlies include the recent changes in the revnumbers nightlies? Pardon my ignorance...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## MrB206

I don't believe so. The rev numbers are more stable, from what I've found.


----------



## arnshrty

Well I've learned something just from my little post. Apparently we are just kind of transitioning into 7.2 thanks to the devs.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## x13thangelx

ElectroGeek said:


> Do the official nightlies include the recent changes in the revnumbers nightlies? Pardon my ignorance...
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


No because they are based on the Froyo kernel. We cant merge back into the main tree on our GB kernel without a ton of work that we really would rather not do.


----------



## ElectroGeek

x13thangelx said:


> No because they are based on the Froyo kernel. We cant merge back into the main tree on our GB kernel without a ton of work that we really would rather not do.


So the gb nightlies are almost done and froyo isn't even finished yet?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## Keifla96

ElectroGeek said:


> So the gb nightlies are almost done and froyo isn't even finished yet?
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


F froyo.... Seriously not being a dick, the latest build is 1207 for GB and there are truly 0 probs with my setup. I have DSP manager frozen and stopped rom manager from auto starting (it would FC at boot because it wanted to connect data before the phone was ready)


----------



## ElectroGeek

Keifla96 said:


> F froyo.... Seriously not being a dick, the latest build is 1207 for GB and there are truly 0 probs with my setup. I have DSP manager frozen and stopped rom manager from auto starting (it would FC at boot because it wanted to connect data before the phone was ready)


Yeah I just haven't flashed 07 yet. Today probably. But I agree. I have no big problems with the gb builds. I was just laughing a little that the froyo build wasn't complete. I did not know...


Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## x13thangelx

No, the froyo ones are complete. It's that we have parts that we are pulling from other people that have been forked off the CM repo's and not merged in. So in order to merge back into the official tree, we would have to also get all of the other things approved as well which just isn't work the hassle.


----------



## Vypor

I might get shot for asking but I can't seem to remember if this ever got a circumvention in the meantime... knowing that circle battery widget wont work with cm7 and I can't ever remember having 1% battery fixed in the top right of the screen next to the wireless signal, are there any known work arounds for 1% battery in cm7 for moto devices?

Edit: for example any widgets that work? Or 1% icon. Whoever knows anything about this I suppose.


----------



## MrB206

If I understand you correctly, no because the issue is with the rom. Liberty does 1% increments, but cm7 and Liquid don't because the hack isn't working. It's a known issue the devs are working on.


----------



## Vypor

MrB206 said:


> If I understand you correctly, no because the issue is with the rom. Liberty does 1% increments, but cm7 and Liquid don't because the hack isn't working. It's a known issue the devs are working on.


Yeah that's what I figured. I was pretty sure that was the case with the "1%" icons everyone wanted but didn't know if anyone knew of any widgets out there that got around this. Oh well. I still love the work they've done with this rom


----------



## ElectroGeek

I don't remember reading about this so...

Often when my sceen is off and I hit the power button the capacitive keys light up but I have a black screen. If I hit the power twice again (off then back on) everything is working again.

Is this a cm issue? or maybee adw? Or some other app conflict?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## MrB206

I've experienced that with multiple roms, so I don't believe it's a cm issue. It probably has something to do with the sleep/wake settings.


----------



## oharakr

Does anyone know if there's a Rev that works with GSM Data?

I searched a lot but couldn't find. I flashed 1204a, 1207 and 1213, but never could install the APN and make 3G work on GSM.

The official CM7 works with GSM Data, but it's based on Froyo and the BT Headset doesn't work... I think I'll need to go back to stock GB, which sucks, it's too slow.


----------



## hgrimberg

oharakr said:


> Does anyone know if there's a Rev that works with GSM Data?
> 
> I searched a lot but couldn't find. I flashed 1204a, 1207 and 1213, but never could install the APN and make 3G work on GSM.
> 
> The official CM7 works with GSM Data, but it's based on Froyo and the BT Headset doesn't work... I think I'll need to go back to stock GB, which sucks, it's too slow.


There isn't another cyanogenmod rom based on gb for D2G that works with GSM? I ve seen one on the developers forum.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## oharakr

hgrimberg said:


> There isn't another cyanogenmod rom based on gb for D2G that works with GSM? I ve seen one on the developers forum.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


That's what I'm asking... I can't get GSM Data. Which one are you talking about?


----------



## ElectroGeek

oharakr said:


> That's what I'm asking... I can't get GSM Data. Which one are you talking about?


No. On gb, gsm data is broke with no fix in sight...

Edit: read post below...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111213 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## aceoyame

There is a fix in progress I just need someone to compile it for me. I spoke to hashcode and I know HOW to fix it, I just need someone to make the fix.

Essentially, we got lucky with figuring out the RILD delay makes the rild load post zygote server (like it is in init). However, there are other dependencies we need for the sim cards (seems like ones that are more secure really) Those also need loaded post zygote but we do not have it. There are two ways to fix it. Figure those dependencies and wrap them like the rild... OR fix the zygote classes (which is the way I want to). Hashcode told me the way to fix them but no one has really shown any interest in compiling it.


----------



## zse45tgb

ElectroGeek said:


> I don't remember reading about this so...
> 
> Often when my sceen is off and I hit the power button the capacitive keys light up but I have a black screen. If I hit the power twice again (off then back on) everything is working again.
> 
> Is this a cm issue? or maybee adw? Or some other app conflict?
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


I've seen the same behaviour on Fission and on the stock moto/verizon build. I see it occasionally on CM7 w/ LauncherPro. BTW, you shouldn't have to turn off and then back on. Just swipe over to another home screen and it should come back.


----------



## hgrimberg

Ace: if there is the need of a powerful computer to compile it, I have one, and you can use mine via teamviewer.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## aceoyame

Eh, it isnt more or less about the computer... its more or less of I dont know how to explain it lol, someone will have to talk in motomagic to hashcode to figure out how to compile it and then one of the devs can commit it to their builds.


----------



## oharakr

Ok, thanks. I'll wait for a solution!


----------



## pelo88

http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1023738.html
I checked out that link above but can't tell, which 16GB class card should I get? I love Adata, they never failed me back with my G1, but I need to know what class?


----------



## x13thangelx

Class 8 or lower from what I've read. I've personally only used class 4 in mine though.


----------



## pelo88

x13thangelx said:


> Class 8 or lower from what I've read. I've personally only used class 4 in mine though.


awesome, ordering a 16gb class 4 adata. Thanks so much, angel. I trust no one more than u on this.


----------



## ElectroGeek

What has changed in 1217? More back end stuff?

Also I know it has been asked before, but, is the altlock key fix ever gonna happen or is it just a memory fading away?

And what determines why I am an "android beginner"? Number of posts? The fact that I have to ask this question? LOL

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111217 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## kr3n

Ok just to say it one more time alt-lock will never work with a true aosp rom it is a propietary implementation. (At least that's how I understand it)


----------



## Keifla96

I uninstalled it about 5 mins ago because the stuck key issue was pissing me off and went to ics keyboard but I swear alt-lock worked with swift key in fact I'm positive.


----------



## kr3n

It probably did work with swiftkey on stock but I've used it on CM7 and can say for a fact it didn't.


----------



## Keifla96

kr3n said:


> It probably did work with swiftkey on stock but I've used it on CM7 and can say for a fact it didn't.


Well just re-installed on cm... When I push arrow up twice IT TYPES IN ALL CAPS "alt-lock" no?


----------



## MrB206

ElectroGeek said:


> What has changed in 1217? More back end stuff?


Yup. I most of the changes in December don't affect us at all and we're combining items on the back end.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## ElectroGeek

I have been seeing this on multiple threads so I want a clarification. Please.

Cm7 comes with cm recovery baked in (froyo & gb?). Rom Manager won't work with out flashing cwr. For that flash droidx 2nd init.

1) If you are not going to use rom manager, do you need to flash this?

2) bootstrap recovery conflicts with cm7 and MIUI. How do you get to cwr if everything fracks up? When you bootstrap you can get to cwr by doing battery pulls.

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111217 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## bikedude880

It is highly recommended to install cwm via Rom Manager as CM7 /removes/ bootstrap entirely on install. Newer version can restore older, but not the other way around. Battery pulls are still applicable.


----------



## viz1977

I am unable to dial numbers prefixed with country code. Any suggestions / fixes??


----------



## Keifla96

viz1977 said:


> I am unable to dial numbers prefixed with country code. Any suggestions / fixes??


Use Google voice


----------



## hehehehaha

Hey guys, so I'm having problems on a fresh install with market - some of my apps just wont show up, but still show up in the web interface for market as incompatible with my device, eg. MultiTasking and QuickClock Advanced

here's how i installed
1) Was previously on Froyo-based CM7, everything worked great for me
2) SBF'd to stock
3) OTA updated to .608
4) Did D3 Root, installed D2 Bootstrap
5) Cleared cache, dalvik, data, Flashed latest (12/17) release and gapps

I tried all of the fixes on the OP but nothing seems to do it.

Sorry to bother and thanks!


----------



## MrB206

Which apps are you getting that error with? I've flashed and sbf'd several times, but never came across that issue, so my guess is its the apps. I could be totally wrong though.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## hehehehaha

Multitasking Pro https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tkdtnek23.app.multitaskingpro&hl=en
QuickClock Advanced https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jpapps.quickclockadvanced
it was also telling me that Google Earth was incompatible, but that fixed itself on its own


----------



## MrB206

Yea, I get the same error with quickclock. You can use jrummy's market fixer tool to download it, but that when I did and tried quickclock, it rebooted my phone when it loaded. My guess is the app really isn't compatible with 2nd-init roms like cm and Liquid, but IS compatible with blur roms like miui and Liberty (and stock).

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## kr3n

MIUI is 2nd init also just fyi.


----------



## MrB206

Is it? What rom am I thinking of?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## kr3n

Apex or venus are the most likely candidates since they're the only other blur roms.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Is there a way to see which nightly you currently have installed?
Saw this question in a different post and didn't know the answer.

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111217 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## MrB206

Not that I know of. I've never seen a build in the 'about phone' section.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## x13thangelx

ElectroGeek said:


> Is there a way to see which nightly you currently have installed?
> Saw this question in a different post and didn't know the answer.
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111217 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


Yes, look at the latest zip you have on your sd card









otherwise, no.


----------



## TheRabbit

Hello, I did a search on the forums and did not see this discussed, so I just wanted to make sure it it was only me.
When using this rom, I cannot seem to access my sim card contacts (there is no option under import and export). Is this true for everyone that's using GSM or is it just me?

Thank you.


----------



## pelo88

is there anything we can do to allow charging while the phone is off? anything? i can only charge from a special charger at my work here when my battery is 0. I bootloop when I try charging from usb via laptop or my car or a bunch of other places and i suspect it's all related to not enough power in any of these other adapters/outlets.


----------



## ntengineer

pelo88 said:


> is there anything we can do to allow charging while the phone is off? anything? i can only charge from a special charger at my work here when my battery is 0. I bootloop when I try charging from usb via laptop or my car or a bunch of other places and i suspect it's all related to not enough power in any of these other adapters/outlets.


Unless someone can figure out how to reprogram the firmware of the phone to change the basic functionality... no... The ROM isn't even doing anything when the phone is off... so there is no way for the ROM to bypass that... Its like when you turn on a PC, and the first thing that happens is the BIOS... Windows can't do anything about that because Windows isn't even in memory.

I will tell you that the power on thing isn't universal. My daughter has a Samsung Stratosphere and if its powered off and you plug it in it just shows a battery meter.


----------



## ElectroGeek

There is a jury rig solution I saw(I think on xda somewhere) that invovles cuting a micro usb cable and... but it is not a permenant solution, only last ditch. There is an app that tells you the power output of a usb port on a computer/wall outlet. Try using the motorola supplied wall adapter AND usb. I have heard that it supplies more power than others. If that doesn't solve it there are two other things to look at.

It could be that, in the case of the wall outlet, the wiring/breaker/panel is malfunctioning. This is probably not the case or the computer would not work.

Or it is a hardware issue with the phone. Do other phones have the same issue? Do you have another d2g to reproduce the problem?

ElectroGeek -->Electrician extrordinaire...
Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111217 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## pelo88

I have several d2g's to test and they all have similar problems in that when rooted and using CM7 and have 0 battery life this is the problem. When stock, if off and plugged in you not only get a screen with the battery meter but it CHARGES. So the question remains, HOW DO WE GET THAT BACK WHILE ROOTED AND ON CUSTOM FIRMWARE? I'm thinking it has something to do with recovery or some jazz. I realize this is before the ROM loads which is why it's not a CM7 question. When I had my G1 (best phone ever) I was able to charge it while completely powered off (led turned from amber to green). Terrible, terrible choice Motorola took in this design and I pray Google reverses that trend. Nonetheless, stock lets you charge without booting up fully and it works in MANY more outlets since it's not powering the fully booted ROM.


----------



## Keifla96

ElectroGeek said:


> There is a jury rig solution I saw(I think on xda somewhere) that invovles cuting a micro usb cable and... but it is not a permenant solution, only last ditch. There is an app that tells you the power output of a usb port on a computer/wall outlet. Try using the motorola supplied wall adapter AND usb. I have heard that it supplies more power than others. If that doesn't solve it there are two other things to look at.
> 
> It could be that, in the case of the wall outlet, the wiring/breaker/panel is malfunctioning. This is probably not the case or the computer would not work.
> 
> Or it is a hardware issue with the phone. Do other phones have the same issue? Do you have another d2g to reproduce the problem?
> 
> ElectroGeek -->Electrician extrordinaire...
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111217 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


I've done it .... cut the wall outlet to usb cable and strip wires that would normally go to the usb plug - with volt meter identify + / - - look at the battery for your phone it will be labeled + and - The positive will go on the furthest end of the 4 metal contacts and the negative will go on the furthest other end. (Caution.... the battery is being "charged" faster than it normally would be and heats up, don't do this for very long)..........What I did next is probably not recommended "As if any of this is" but I will tell you anyway... Blah blah blah I'm not responsible blah.... I actually wraped the wires over the terminals on the battery and then carefully put the battery back in the phone being careful not to touch any of the other two terminals...........I did this just so I could sbf and once I had a flash I took the wire rig off........ This is a last ditch effort and really don't recommended it, I have no idea what will happen if you touch the other terminals! Good luck


----------



## bikedude880

pelo88 said:


> I have several d2g's to test and they all have similar problems in that when rooted and using CM7 and have 0 battery life this is the problem. When stock, if off and plugged in you not only get a screen with the battery meter but it CHARGES. So the question remains, HOW DO WE GET THAT BACK WHILE ROOTED AND ON CUSTOM FIRMWARE? I'm thinking it has something to do with recovery or some jazz. I realize this is before the ROM loads which is why it's not a CM7 question. When I had my G1 (best phone ever) I was able to charge it while completely powered off (led turned from amber to green). Terrible, terrible choice Motorola took in this design and I pray Google reverses that trend. Nonetheless, stock lets you charge without booting up fully and it works in MANY more outlets since it's not powering the fully booted ROM.


it's called we add it boot_charge_mode (or whatever it's called) and throw a few lines into init.rc scripts.


----------



## sixstringedmatt

So I am running 11.19 as it was one build that had great battery, no big GPS issues, no WiFi issues, pretty much worked off the bat compared to previous builds. Now, lately, when I hit the home button it doesn't do anything but flash the screen until I restart the phone. This has happened using stock CM, ADW EX, and QQLauncher launchers. Any ideas? Any recommendations for a decent build... would prefer to just wipe cache and install, not the whole system wipe.

EDIT: aLogcat indicates this when I press the home key:

W/ResourceType( 1690): Invalid package identifier when getting bag for resource number 0x00000000
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 8120): Widget is from a previous version... Let's update
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 8120): No instances yet... Wait for at least one instance to exist before adding global settings
D/skia ( 1690): purging 396K from font cache [34 entries]
D/GetJar ( 8128): [GETJAR] Started the GetJar worker service in response to an 'android.intent.action.USER_
PRESENT' event
I/a ( 3608): Registering default exceptions handler
I/a ( 3608): TRACE_VERSION: 1.0.6
D/a ( 3608): APP_PACKAGE: com.anddoes.fancywidgets
D/a ( 3608): APP_VERSION: 3.5.3
D/a ( 3608): Looking for exceptions in: /data/data/com.anddoes.fancywidgets/files

Thanks!


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Does anyone know what the last build was that had working video recording? I only recently noticed that my videos were not really recording and this is a major issue for me... i know it has been discussed but i havent seen anything that states what the last and best version for video was. None of the newest versions have anything different that makes it better than before from what i can tell and i dont want to use any other rom. I love my theme and set-up and just want video back.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880

sixstringedmatt said:


> So I am running 11.19 as it was one build that had great battery, no big GPS issues, no WiFi issues, pretty much worked off the bat compared to previous builds. Now, lately, when I hit the home button it doesn't do anything but flash the screen until I restart the phone. This has happened using stock CM, ADW EX, and QQLauncher launchers. Any ideas? Any recommendations for a decent build... would prefer to just wipe cache and install, not the whole system wipe.
> 
> EDIT: aLogcat indicates this when I press the home key:
> 
> W/ResourceType( 1690): Invalid package identifier when getting bag for resource number 0x00000000
> D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 8120): Widget is from a previous version... Let's update
> D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 8120): No instances yet... Wait for at least one instance to exist before adding global settings
> D/skia ( 1690): purging 396K from font cache [34 entries]
> D/GetJar ( 8128): [GETJAR] Started the GetJar worker service in response to an 'android.intent.action.USER_
> PRESENT' event
> I/a ( 3608): Registering default exceptions handler
> I/a ( 3608): TRACE_VERSION: 1.0.6
> D/a ( 3608): APP_PACKAGE: com.anddoes.fancywidgets
> D/a ( 3608): APP_VERSION: 3.5.3
> D/a ( 3608): Looking for exceptions in: /data/data/com.anddoes.fancywidgets/files
> 
> Thanks!


I almost guarantee if you stop using fancy widgets and clear cache, the problem will disappear.


----------



## sixstringedmatt

Afraid of that last part... I really enjoy the app.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880

sixstringedmatt said:


> Afraid of that last part... I really enjoy the app.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


After wiping cache you could reinstall it and it should be fine. From the looks of it, it's old data that conflicts with the current version and crashes while trying to update the settings.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Is there an easy way to see which apps start which services without runing a logcat or the like??? For example, it seems like google maps is being started by a system app. No matter which apps I FC or which services I stop, it immediately restarts when I stop it. I can't for the life of me determine what keeps starting the service. I went from a full charge at lunch time to 15% battery 4 hours later. My phone was not even on me. The screen could not have been on. It was sitting in my work truck...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111217 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## calfwih22

aceoyame said:


> There is a fix in progress I just need someone to compile it for me. I spoke to hashcode and I know HOW to fix it, I just need someone to make the fix.
> 
> Essentially, we got lucky with figuring out the RILD delay makes the rild load post zygote server (like it is in init). However, there are other dependencies we need for the sim cards (seems like ones that are more secure really) Those also need loaded post zygote but we do not have it. There are two ways to fix it. Figure those dependencies and wrap them like the rild... OR fix the zygote classes (which is the way I want to). Hashcode told me the way to fix them but no one has really shown any interest in compiling it.


I am currently using Apex because I couldn't get GSM Data to work with CM. (I'm on ATT with TBH's ROM) However a friend recently flashed CM and now I'm jealous







Is there anything I can do to assist with getting GSM working? I'm a power user, but not a coder


----------



## bikedude880

ElectroGeek said:


> Is there an easy way to see which apps start which services without runing a logcat or the like??? For example, it seems like google maps is being started by a system app. No matter which apps I FC or which services I stop, it immediately restarts when I stop it. I can't for the life of me determine what keeps starting the service. I went from a full charge at lunch time to 15% battery 4 hours later. My phone was not even on me. The screen could not have been on. It was sitting in my work truck...
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111217 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


Go to Spare Parts app -> Battery History -> Partial Wake Usage

This will show you a list of apps that run in the background and will visually show which ones are burning up your battery.

Battery History -> Other Usage 
Shows you how long the screen has been on (assumed user interaction, deliberate usage) versus how lon g the processor has been active and not in the battery saving "Deep Sleep" mode, synonymous with wake locks.


----------



## nailbomb3

Another thing that's way handy to check wakelocks is BetterBatteryStats:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809



bikedude880 said:


> Go to Spare Parts app -> Battery History -> Partial Wake Usage
> 
> This will show you a list of apps that run in the background and will visually show which ones are burning up your battery.
> 
> Battery History -> Other Usage
> Shows you how long the screen has been on (assumed user interaction, deliberate usage) versus how lon g the processor has been active and not in the battery saving "Deep Sleep" mode, synonymous with wake locks.


----------



## sixstringedmatt

bikedude880 said:


> After wiping cache you could reinstall it and it should be fine. From the looks of it, it's old data that conflicts with the current version and crashes while trying to update the settings.


Thanks in advance bikedude for the help. Unfortunately, uninstalling and clearing cache didn't work. I replaced with BeautifulWidgets and am still getting the same problem.

Logcat below:

W/ResourceType( 1691): Invalid package identifier when getting bag for resource number 0x00000000
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 6099): Widget is from a previous version... Let's update
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 6099): No instances yet... Wait for at least one instance to exist before adding global settings
D/Beautiful Widgets( 2585): UserPresent from HomeWidget14
D/Beautiful Widgets( 2585): Screensaver mode: false
D/GetJar ( 6107): [GETJAR] Started the GetJar worker service in response to an 'android.intent.action.USER_PRESENT' event
W/InputManagerService( 1691): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]
W/InputManagerService( 1691): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]
D/dalvikvm( 6125): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1454K, 47% free 4463K/8391K, external 577K/587K, paused 4ms+9ms
W/ResourceType( 1691): Invalid package identifier when getting bag for resource number 0x00000000
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 6099): Widget is from a previous version... Let's update
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 6099): No instances yet... Wait for at least one instance to exist before adding global settings
W/InputManagerService( 1691): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]
D/GetJar ( 6107): [GETJAR] Started the GetJar worker service in response to an 'android.intent.action.USER_PRESENT' event
V/Telephony( 6017): getOrCreateThreadId cursor cnt: 1
V/AudioManager( 1758): shouldVibrate, group: a126d48a-aaef-47c4-baed-7f0e44aeffe5 mode: DEFAULT
V/AudioManager( 1691): Not applying override for 'android' package
D/dalvikvm( 1691): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 285K, 38% free 7241K/11527K, external 6405K/6551K, paused 109ms
D/dalvikvm( 1691): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 242K, 40% free 7021K/11527K, external 4184K/4213K, paused 74ms
D/dalvikvm( 1691): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 39% free 7042K/11527K, external 5264K/5270K, paused 68ms
W/ResourceType( 1691): Invalid package identifier when getting bag for resource number 0x00000000
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 6099): Widget is from a previous version... Let's update
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 6099): No instances yet... Wait for at least one instance to exist before adding global settings
W/InputManagerService( 1691): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]
D/GetJar ( 6107): [GETJAR] Started the GetJar worker service in response to an 'android.intent.action.USER_PRESENT' event
W/KeyCharacterMap( 6125): Can't open keycharmap file
W/KeyCharacterMap( 6125): Error loading keycharmap file '/system/usr/keychars/qtouch-touchscreen.kcm.bin'. hw.keyboards.65537.devname='qtouch-touchscreen'
W/KeyCharacterMap( 6125): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin
D/dalvikvm( 6125): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1871K, 62% free 3262K/8391K, external 565K/587K, paused 3ms+4ms
D/dalvikvm( 6125): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 12K, 62% free 3250K/8391K, external 565K/587K, paused 30ms


----------



## sixstringedmatt

I apologize if I should re-edit the other post. I updated to nuclear's newest version of CM7, still having issues with the home button (using FW again, but I assumed since it happened without it, its not necessarily a FW thing).

aLogcat is as follows:

W/ResourceType( 1691): Invalid package identifier when getting bag for resource number 0x00000000
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 7591): Widget is from a previous version... Let's update
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 7591): No instances yet... Wait for at least one instance to exist before adding global settings
D/dalvikvm( 7503): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 387K, 63% free 3063K/8263K, external 1420K/1445K, paused 132ms
W/InputManagerService( 1691): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: com.android.internal.view.
[email protected]
I/GetJar ( 4085): ensureServiceIsRunning
I/GetJar ( 4085): stats Service Timer is null
W/Service ( 4085): setForeground: ignoring old API call on getjar.android.client.global.GetJarServiceWorker
I/GetJar ( 4085): Session setting Context and db adapter
I/a ( 7522): Registering default exceptions handler
I/a ( 7522): TRACE_VERSION: 1.0.6
D/a ( 7522): APP_PACKAGE: com.anddoes.fancywidgets
D/a ( 7522): APP_VERSION: 3.5.3
D/a ( 7522): Looking for exceptions in: /data/data/com.anddoes.fancywidgets/files
D/szipinf ( 4085): Initializing inflate state
D/szipinf ( 4085): Initializing inflate state
D/szipinf ( 4085): Initializing inflate state
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1782): Can't open keycharmap file
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1782): Error loading keycharmap file '/system/usr/keychars/qtouch-touchscreen.kcm.bin'. hw.keyboards.65537.devname='qtouch-touchscreen'
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1782): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin
W/KeyCharacterMap( 7503): Can't open keycharmap file
W/KeyCharacterMap( 7503): Error loading keycharmap file '/system/usr/keychars/qtouch-touchscreen.kcm.bin'. hw.keyboards.65537.devname='qtouch-touchscreen'
W/KeyCharacterMap( 7503): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin
D/dalvikvm( 7503): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 285K, 63% free 3090K/8263K, external 1464K/1482K, paused 27ms


----------



## Byakushiki

^It really sounds like Fancy Widgets/GetJar doesn't play nice with the system there. You sure it's not the app? Sounds vaguely like it blocked the button input. Could be wrong, since it's been a while since I really bothered playing around with android again.



bikedude880 said:


> Go to Spare Parts app -> Battery History -> Partial Wake Usage
> 
> This will show you a list of apps that run in the background and will visually show which ones are burning up your battery.
> 
> Battery History -> Other Usage
> Shows you how long the screen has been on (assumed user interaction, deliberate usage) versus how lon g the processor has been active and not in the battery saving "Deep Sleep" mode, synonymous with wake locks.


From experience, it's usually these apps that cause wakelocks, along with having background data/sync on. Though sync/bg data battery hogging hasn't really been a problem until a few days ago for me(Froyo base).

Anyways, the list: Calendar storage, Newer versions of Maps+Market, Google Voice, YouTube, Search Applications Provider, and Network Location(<-will restart, but doesn't bother you after that). Also check to make sure you haven't left tethering on by accident. Did that once, and battery drained all day. Made it out of campus grounds with 40% battery left, and then I realized I was broadcasting a WiFi hotspot for the most of the day. Lucky I left it secured.


----------



## sixstringedmatt

Thanks for the advice, I will uninstall again. Any ideas why it may be having such issues?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectroGeek

Kind of off topic...
How is revnumbers doing? Haven't heard anything or seen any updates to the dev thread OP.

Just curious









Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## Vypor

Does anyone know where to find some 1% battery icons suited for the d2g? Ever since nuclearmistake got this working last night i've been wanting to change my icons. I tried googling this but a lot of them were meant for other devices.

On another note, finally ordered my Asus Transformer Prime from Best Buy Online!









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

Vypor said:


> Does anyone know where to find some 1% battery icons suited for the d2g? Ever since nuclearmistake got this working last night i've been wanting to change my icons. I tried googling this but a lot of them were meant for other devices.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


They should all work. All it is is an image. Try looking for ones for CM or metamorph.


----------



## bikedude880

Because I feel like it. This is the latest non-Rev build with my tweaks and settings re-added. This sucker f
lies








Oh, and roughly at 15 hours, 15% left (via native 1%), and 2 hours on screen.


----------



## Byakushiki

Quadrant isn't that accurate lol. A more serious quadrant test got this on mine though, after thoroughly messing around with settings. Might wanna note it's _still_ the Froyo base though.










That aside...Anyone here noticing a static noise when you plug certain headphones into the phone? Most headphones(unless really high impedance, like 300-600ohm hp's) I've tried instantly rewards me with half painful static when I plug it into the phone. Perhaps my phone's hp jack is failing.
I'm aware of a slight noise when nothing is playing, i.e. music but that's just the built in amp/DAC's issue.


----------



## sixstringedmatt

Home key still unresponsive after deleting GetJar and FancyWidgets, wiping cache, etc.

Logcat to follow, wtf is going on?!

I/ActivityManager( 1698): Displayed org.jtb.alogcat/.LogActivity: +648ms
W/InputMethodManager( 4989): Ignoring onBind: cur seq=111, given seq=110
D/dalvikvm( 4989): GC_CONCURRENT freed 90K, 46% free 3076K/5639K, external 509K/519K, paused 3ms+3ms
D/dalvikvm( 4989): GC_CONCURRENT freed 126K, 44% free 3421K/6023K, external 509K/519K, paused 3ms+3ms
D/dalvikvm( 4989): GC_CONCURRENT freed 79K, 41% free 3761K/6343K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+3ms
D/dalvikvm( 2255): GC_CONCURRENT freed 416K, 47% free 3570K/6663K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+19ms
D/dalvikvm( 4989): GC_CONCURRENT freed 161K, 40% free 4055K/6727K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+2ms
W/InputConnectionWrapper.ICC( 1779): Timed out waiting on IInputContextCallback
D/dalvikvm( 4989): GC_CONCURRENT freed 323K, 40% free 4275K/7111K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+4ms
W/InputConnectionWrapper.ICC( 1779): Timed out waiting on IInputContextCallback
I/InputConnectionWrapper.ICC( 1779): Got out-of-sequence callback 1348 (expected 1350) in setExtractedText, ignoring.
D/dalvikvm( 4989): GC_CONCURRENT freed 460K, 41% free 4445K/7431K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+3ms
W/InputConnectionWrapper.ICC( 1779): Timed out waiting on IInputContextCallback
W/InputConnectionWrapper.ICC( 1779): Timed out waiting on IInputContextCallback
W/ActivityManager( 1698): Launch timeout has expired, giving up wake lock!
W/ActivityManager( 1698): Activity idle timeout for HistoryRecord{40832228 org.jtb.alogcat/.LogActivity}
D/dalvikvm( 4989): GC_CONCURRENT freed 509K, 40% free 4590K/7623K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+3ms
W/InputConnectionWrapper.ICC( 1779): Timed out waiting on IInputContextCallback
I/InputConnectionWrapper.ICC( 1779): Got out-of-sequence callback 1349 (expected 1353) in setExtractedText, ignoring.
E/Beautiful Widgets( 3285): Skin path: /mnt/sdcard/data/
beautifulwidgets/skins/gingerclean
W/InputConnectionWrapper.ICC( 1779): Timed out waiting on IInputContextCallback
D/dalvikvm( 4989): GC_CONCURRENT freed 570K, 40% free 4727K/7815K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+3ms
I/InputConnectionWrapper.ICC( 1779): Got out-of-sequence callback 1350 (expected 1353) in setExtractedText, ignoring.
D/dalvikvm( 3438): GC_EXPLICIT freed 17K, 49% free 2809K/5447K, external 0K/0K, paused 507ms
D/dalvikvm( 4989): GC_CONCURRENT freed 700K, 41% free 4775K/8007K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+11ms
I/InputConnectionWrapper.ICC( 1779): Got out-of-sequence callback 1351 (expected 1353) in setExtractedText, ignoring.
I/InputConnectionWrapper.ICC( 1779): Got out-of-sequence callback 1352 (expected 1353) in setExtractedText, ignoring.
D/dalvikvm( 4781): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1536K, 47% free 5556K/10439K, external 2999K/3745K, paused 1446ms
D/dalvikvm( 4989): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1099K, 45% free 4444K/8071K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+6ms
D/dalvikvm( 4989): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1479K, 61% free 3172K/8071K, external 509K/519K, paused 40ms
D/dalvikvm( 4989): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 164K, 63% free 3048K/8071K, external 1021K/1046K, paused 28ms
W/ResourceType( 1698): Invalid package identifier when getting bag for resource number 0x00000000
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 3438): Widget is from a previous version... Let's update
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 3438): No instances yet... Wait for at least one instance to exist before adding global settings
W/InputManagerService( 1698): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]
D/Beautiful Widgets( 3285): UserPresent from HomeWidget14
D/Beautiful Widgets( 3285): Screensaver mode: false
D/dalvikvm( 1698): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 540K, 39% free 7062K/11527K, external 6480K/6789K, paused 72ms
D/dalvikvm( 1698): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 273K, 41% free 6811K/11527K, external 4323K/4342K, paused 71ms
D/dalvikvm( 1698): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 43K, 41% free 6839K/11527K, external 5431K/5444K, paused 66ms
W/ResourceType( 1698): Invalid package identifier when getting bag for resource number 0x00000000
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 3438): Widget is from a previous version... Let's update
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 3438): No instances yet... Wait for at least one instance to exist before adding global settings
W/InputManagerService( 1698): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]
W/KeyCharacterMap( 4989): Can't open keycharmap file
W/KeyCharacterMap( 4989): Error loading keycharmap file '/system/usr/keychars/qtouch-touchscreen.kcm.bin'. hw.keyboards.65537.devname='qtouch-touchscreen'
W/KeyCharacterMap( 4989): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin


----------



## bikedude880

Byakushiki said:


> Quadrant isn't that accurate lol. A more serious quadrant test got this on mine though, after thoroughly messing around with settings. Might wanna note it's _still_ the Froyo base though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That aside...Anyone here noticing a static noise when you plug certain headphones into the phone? Most headphones(unless really high impedance, like 300-600ohm hp's) I've tried instantly rewards me with half painful static when I plug it into the phone. Perhaps my phone's hp jack is failing.
> I'm aware of a slight noise when nothing is playing, i.e. music but that's just the built in amp/DAC's issue.


I've pulled a "legit" 2961 on GB base after tweaking the crap out of it. No more ui lag when doing anything.


----------



## Vypor

.608 SBF RELEASED!
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/01/10/droid-2-global-4-5-608-full-sbf-released/
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4ZE995AD
WOOT!

edit: PROPS Dark Cricket!
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14713-gingerbread-full-sbf-45608/


----------



## ExodusC

So I installed CM7 on my D2G I got back from insurance, and I have to say it runs fast!

I can't imagine how fast CM9 will run if Bikedude gets hardware acceleration fully functional.

I just wish we had everything official with CyanogenMod so we could just download nightlies through ROM Manager. Talk about dream come true, eh?

Sent from my Motorola Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## MrB206

Try the Miui build if you want to get an idea of what to expect with cm9 and ics. I only find the boot speed is faster, but the battery life will amaze you.


----------



## Vypor

MrB206 said:


> Try the Miui build if you want to get an idea of what to expect with cm9 and ics. I only find the boot speed is faster, but the battery life will amaze you.


MIUI is not ICS. It just merely contains the ICS Framework. It still runs a GB kernel which will differ quite a bit from a ICS kernel. I remember when Ace first explained this when he first built the ICS framework into MIUI. Framework != ICS

edit: although i am not denying that this version of MIUI doesn't make this phone work AMAZINGLY! I'm just tired of people gloating about MIUI on CM threads and CM on MIUI threads. Props to the MIUI devs and props to the CM devs. Both do great work


----------



## MrB206

I wouldn't dare claim its ics(i did before I was advised it wasnt), but it has some elements and I've experienced performance on par with the CM9 I tested, which is why I said he could get a feel for it. I wasn't trying to say anymore than that.


----------



## ExodusC

Something about MIUI just doesn't appeal to me. Is it still closed source like it used to be?

I can't even find any bugs in this build, but I've only been using it for about six hours.

Rock solid so far, which is great. Bluetooth will get a test run tomorrow.

Sent from my Motorola Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## jhaury

I see an update for 01112012 in dev forum. Is this one In need of full wipe cache + data??

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

ExodusC said:


> I see an update for 01112012 in dev forum. Is this one In need of full wipe cache + data??
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


No, unless specifically stated you will never need to from nightly to nightly. Just wipe cache and dalvik and your good to go.


----------



## jhaury

x13thangelx said:


> Yes and probably always will be
> 
> No, unless specifically stated you will never need to from nightly to nightly. Just wipe cache and dalvik and your good to go.


Awesome thanks!









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## ElectroGeek

ElectroGeek said:


> Kind of off topic...
> How is revnumbers doing? Haven't heard anything or seen any updates to the dev thread OP.
> 
> Just curious


Is the rev in the house? Really. Anyone hear from rev lately?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## x13thangelx

ElectroGeek said:


> Is the rev in the house? Really. Anyone hear from rev lately?
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


Last time i talked to him (the other day) he was trying to fix his Gentoo install. He managed to break it completely and had to reinstall.


----------



## Vypor

x13thangelx said:


> Last time i talked to him (the other day) he was trying to fix his Gentoo install. He managed to break it completely and had to reinstall.


Been there... done that. You're not a dev until you've bunked an install of linux a time or two with a shoddy terminal command. Mainly the kind that deals with your bootloader and you're triple booting two windows and a linux

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## jhaury

i am on 20120111 and since the 1% battery my phone says charged at 95% is there a way to make these numbers true! I deal with it ok but it's just annoying!


----------



## nomad5133

Does alt lock work on the newest nightly?


----------



## jhaury

nomad5133 said:


> Does alt lock work on the newest nightly?


not for me!


----------



## ElectroGeek

nomad5133 said:


> Does alt lock work on the newest nightly?


No. And unless you hear otherwise, it never will...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## MrB206

But if you have SwiftKey, both alt and caps locking works.


----------



## stereoactivo

Hi, I'm having problems with the video recording, all the videos that I ttake with the camera, are corrupted, the file is in the sd card, but I can't open it. Just the first video that i took with the phone worked. After I take the video, the app freezes,
and if I try to switch to photo mode, or take another video, the app crashes... Thanks!

EDIT: i'm on 2011-12-17


----------



## x13thangelx

stereoactivo said:


> Hi, I'm having problems with the video recording, all the videos that I ttake with the camera, are corrupted, the file is in the sd card, but I can't open it. Just the first video that i took with the phone worked. After I take the video, the app freezes,
> and if I try to switch to photo mode, or take another video, the app crashes... Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: i'm on 2011-12-17


Please be on the latest build before reporting bugs. Iirc atleast part of that has been fixed.


----------



## joeblow789

nomad5133 said:


> No. And unless you hear otherwise, it never will...


Nis says he submitted a working alt lock on the D2, but I don't think a publicly released build has been made with this feature yet:
http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__375123


----------



## ElectroGeek

I know I should find or start a new thrread on this, but,

I know what zip align does, but not how often you need to do it.
Do you when flashing a rom, rebooting your phone, installing a new app, etc...?

What is the easiest way to do this?
Is it done by the developers of the rom and just baked in?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## Byakushiki

jhaury said:


> i am on 20120111 and since the 1% battery my phone says charged at 95% is there a way to make these numbers true! I deal with it ok but it's just annoying!


The phone's programmed to trickle charge at 95% and up. Just takes a while to hit 100%.


----------



## jhaury

Byakushiki said:


> The phone's programmed to trickle charge at 95% and up. Just takes a while to hit 100%.


OK so that is normal. Thanks for responding.









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

ElectroGeek said:


> I know I should find or start a new thrread on this, but,
> 
> I know what zip align does, but not how often you need to do it.
> Do you when flashing a rom, rebooting your phone, installing a new app, etc...?
> 
> What is the easiest way to do this?
> Is it done by the developers of the rom and just baked in?
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


Normally baked in with a script to do it on boot if needed.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Rtb rev numbers is empty again. Anyone else seeing this? Tried exiting and going back in. Rebooted. Etc. Still empty...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## x13thangelx

ElectroGeek said:


> Rtb rev numbers is empty again. Anyone else seeing this? Tried exiting and going back in. Rebooted. Etc. Still empty...
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


Both mine and his hosting is down and I have no idea why. Synik4l's main site is still up but thats it as far as I can tell. I havent contacted him yet though, will later today.


----------



## jhaury

has anyone sucessfully got android overclock to work since GB? I purchsed it while still on froyo and still have'nt got it to work! it crashed my D2G when i open it ! (cm7 phantomgamers build and 13th's tweaks)


----------



## x13thangelx

Nope, GB introduced kernel patches that made it so that the method Android Overclock was using would result in a reboot. I dont think it was intentional but it worked out that way. Theres a oc script in my tweaks zip that just needs to be uncommented to work (also needs Milestone Overclock installed but thats it). Its tweaked for my phone so use at your own risk.


----------



## jhaury

x13thangelx said:


> Nope, GB introduced kernel patches that made it so that the method Android Overclock was using would result in a reboot. I dont think it was intentional but it worked out that way. Theres a oc script in my tweaks zip that just needs to be uncommented to work (also needs Milestone Overclock installed but thats it). Its tweaked for my phone so use at your own risk.


I guess I'll stick to cm settings for now. Since you put in use at your own risk. I'm not quite that brave, almost but not yet Lol









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

jhaury said:


> I guess I'll stick to cm settings for now. Since you put in use at your own risk. I'm not quite that brave, almost but not yet Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


Worst it will do is bootloop and require you to reflash the rom and tweaks.


----------



## Byakushiki

x13thangelx said:


> Worst it will do is bootloop and require you to reflash the rom and tweaks.


Even then, there's a cute little trick that'll bring you out of it using adb.

Anyone want a motoblur theme I borrowed and changed a few things in? Namely 10% battery, different theme/apk name to not screw things up, and 4G icons instead of 3G.


----------



## jhaury

I use a bluetooth credit card swipe to process credit cards and I'm constantly turning bluetooth on and off all thinking that if I leave it on its a battery killer! Well that's my question does anyone know if that would really make a battery difference if I was to leave it on all day. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## Vypor

jhaury said:


> I use a bluetooth credit card swipe to process credit cards and I'm constantly turning bluetooth on and off all thinking that if I leave it on its a battery killer! Well that's my question does anyone know if that would really make a battery difference if I was to leave it on all day.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


After being off the charger for 6.5 hours my battery is drained 34% down to 66%. Thinking of the 34% as a whole only 3% of that drain is accounted for by my bluetooth. I only use bt in my car going to and from work and the occasional evening drive.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## jhaury

Vypor said:


> After being off the charger for 6.5 hours my battery is drained 34% down to 66%. Thinking of the 34% as a whole only 3% of that drain is accounted for by my bluetooth. I only use bt in my car going to and from work and the occasional evening drive.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


thank you I guess I'll test that but im always under heavy use anyway so 3% won't make that much difference. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## jhaury

x13thangelx said:


> Nope, GB introduced kernel patches that made it so that the method Android Overclock was using would result in a reboot. I dont think it was intentional but it worked out that way. Theres a oc script in my tweaks zip that just needs to be uncommented to work (also needs Milestone Overclock installed but thats it). Its tweaked for my phone so use at your own risk.


ok so how do this work? I have both installed!


----------



## tehkraft

Byakushiki said:


> Even then, there's a cute little trick that'll bring you out of it using adb.


what trick would that be? i find that i bootloop occasionally and i can never figure a way into CWR. i can get to stock recovery but cant exactly reflash cm7 from there. i usually end up sbfing.

edit: in an unrelated note, with the recent 1/28 build, has anyone else had problems with their sd card being randomly unmounted? seems like the camera fix might have something to do with it
edit2: if it helps, i am using 13thangel's tweaks as well, i havent reenabled logs yet but i can if that helps
edit again: it seems to effect the camera/gallery the worst. i can still play music and browse files (in astro/rootexplorer), however if i try to delete files or download them i get errors.


----------



## ElectroGeek

tehkraft said:


> what trick would that be? i find that i bootloop occasionally and i can never figure a way into CWR. i can get to stock recovery but cant exactly reflash cm7 from there. i usually end up sbfing.
> 
> edit: in an unrelated note, with the recent 1/28 build, has anyone else had problems with their sd card being randomly unmounted? seems like the camera fix might have something to do with it
> edit2: if it helps, i am using 13thangel's tweaks as well, i havent reenabled logs yet but i can if that helps
> edit again: it seems to effect the camera/gallery the worst. i can still play music and browse files (in astro/rootexplorer), however if i try to delete files or download them i get errors.


I heard about this before and found it

here:
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global/180065-faq-thread.html#post1815763

And here is the info:
From jonas post on droid forums D2G FAQ thread (stickied).

If you dont know what this is, don't bother with it, it's more for the hackers who want a fix for a tough bootloop. This is a quote from Revnumbers,I don't use it, so I cannot verify it, but Revnumbers has his ducks in a row 11 times out of 10, so I would trust it. "On a computer with adb installed, navigate to your android-sdk's platform tools folder or whichever location adb is found in via command prompt. Of course, this is for folks who know a thing or two about command prompt.

Run this:

adb shell "echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode; sync;" adb reboot"

Thanks to Revnumbers for this

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124.zip ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## PhantomGamers

that only works if your bootloop gets to the point of adb initialization


----------



## tehkraft

Thanks! Hopefully I won't have reason try that!


----------



## x13thangelx

I use it alot (have it in a script to make it easier), really handy. It only needs to get to the point that it dims on the M iirc.


----------



## Keifla96

I believe it also only works if you run it as two separate commands (at least it only does on my windows box)
adb shell "echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode; sync;"
adb reboot


----------



## ben7337

Build from today 02/02 is not working for me. I tried sbfing with the semi new 4.5.608 sbf file, worked fine, then rooted, and installed the zip, and then cleared cache and data each time before installing market, the tweaks zip, and my uot theme zip, and then when I booted in, I had no icons on the status bar period. Tried turning off the center clock, or other things to no avail. Tried clearing data/cache and reinstalling the zip and market, but still the same. Any ideas anyone? I'm going to try to find another working build in the meantime.


----------



## x13thangelx

When was the last time you updated the UOT zip? Never used UOT but I know with zip themer you have to update every build or things break.


----------



## ben7337

x13thangelx said:


> When was the last time you updated the UOT zip? Never used UOT but I know with zip themer you have to update every build or things break.


Well I would have assumed that for a regular uot zip, but this one was one that just flashed a cm7 themer apk. For the theme app to use. Just like the androidan.apk or cyanbreak.apk files in the zip that contains every update. As such I figured it shouldn't have any trouble since it wasn't modifying the system files. I specifically switched to the apk themes instead because a build sometime in january kept bootlooping whenever I tried to apply a more traditional uot zip file.

Also I cleared all data and reflashed the 2/02 zip and like I said, it still had that problem. clearing data again and flashing the 1/24 zip solved all my problems. No uot.zip file was applied the 2nd try for the 2/02 file or the 1/24 file initially. I did flash the uot file after though and it is fine on the 1/24 and I am positive it was designed for a zip from around 1/09 so the apk flash files do appear to consistently work long term with builds of cm7 since they are just apk's and don't actually change any of the files that are normally modified by a regulat uot.zip file.

Oh and I did check the md5 sum of the 2/02 file on my computer, so I know I downloaded a proper copy. I'm gonna make a backup of my current fully working setup and then clear all data and cache and flash 2/02 again to see if the same problem pops up.

EDIT: I flashed the 2/02 build again and now I do have the icons up top. By default the clock was set to be black though, so on the black statusbar it was invisible, but that's an easy fix. I'm still not sure why the other flash before didn't fix it though. I guess 3rd time's the charm?

Also still not sure how flashing a theme that isn't on after flashing can mess up the status bar. I mean the zip I have flashes an apk like I said, and then the themer makes you choose it if you want the new UOT flashed theme. It's not like the regular zips where there is a modified framework-res.apk file.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Ok. I know this discussion was in the dev thread, but...

The OP in the dev thread is not going to be updated. Just curious as to why. Revnumbers busy on other projects now?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## biknut

On several different builds I have been having issues with Swype settings. I go into Language and Keyboards, select Swype, check the OK box that goes along with it. Stays on Swype for awhile, but eventually will change itself back to the Android keyboard. I think it is switching back when I plug the phone into USB to tether with- I just looked, and there isn't even a Swype option while tethering and setting USB to Memory Card Access.

Is this a common problem? Can I set something to make Swype stay the default keyboard?

BTW- I also have SlideIT keyboard installed as well. I never use it, but it is in my menu as an option, even while tethering.


----------



## x13thangelx

It sounds like Swype is installed to the SD card. Check if it is, if so then move it to phone and that should fix your problems.


----------



## biknut

x13thangelx said:


> It sounds like Swype is installed to the SD card. Check if it is, if so then move it to phone and that should fix your problems.


Thank you Sir- I shall look into it straight away!


----------



## aka_Cairo

Hey guys! I'm kinda new to this and have done some poking around. I was just wondering... where would one actually get the latest night lies of this? I only see one from last year and revnumbers.info doesn't appear to still exist.


----------



## x13thangelx

http://ez-netsolutions.com/synik4l/x13thangelx/D2G/cm/CM4D2G-GB-20120202.zip

That was the last one I did. I dont know if there is a newer one that someone else compiled though. Generally builds are posted in the dev thread.


----------



## aka_Cairo

x13thangelx said:


> http://ez-netsolutions.com/synik4l/x13thangelx/D2G/cm/CM4D2G-GB-20120202.zip
> 
> That was the last one I did. I dont know if there is a newer one that someone else compiled though. Generally builds are posted in the dev thread.


Thanks angle. You're an asset to the community. So unless we want to download a build from whoever happened to compile it last, were left to ourselves to compile the latest?


----------



## x13thangelx

Pretty much. I normally try to do a build atleast once a week and I think PhantomGamer and NuclearMistake were doing them about as often also.


----------



## PhantomGamers

havent in a while because i feel my 2/1 build is extremely stable and Nis has been making builds for the D2 with his own custom made changes....
and for my mom's d2g it's running your latest build (or i think your latest at least)... ;P


----------



## biknut

x13thangelx said:


> It sounds like Swype is installed to the SD card. Check if it is, if so then move it to phone and that should fix your problems.


Angel- You Sir, are a genius! I did move Swype to the phone (didn't know it was on SD, and didn't know it would do that if it were) and all my woes are solved! Just wanted to give you one more big THANK YOU! I love you Man!!!


----------



## cmsullivan

I have a question and I have used the search button and come up with nothing so I figured I would ask here, why is it whenever I try to use any cm rom I get stuck at the Motorola screen? when it happens I SBF with the 608 sbf and then reflashed it too cricket


----------



## jhaury

ok for the first time in a long time my phone totally died! When i got home i plugged it in and nothing ! I am on the feb 2nd nightly! I pulled the battery and now i have the white light nect to the plug on the phone! There is no charging animation at this point! so i guess my question is will it finally start up after it gets so much of a charge or is the lack of a charging animation a bad sign? thanks to anyone who can answer this in advance!


----------



## jhaury

jhaury said:


> ok for the first time in a long time my phone totally died! When i got home i plugged it in and nothing ! I am on the feb 2nd nightly! I pulled the battery and now i have the white light nect to the plug on the phone! There is no charging animation at this point! so i guess my question is will it finally start up after it gets so much of a charge or is the lack of a charging animation a bad sign? thanks to anyone who can answer this in advance!


solved!


----------



## ElectroGeek

How do you enable the clock in the notification bar at the top of the screen? Mine disappeared when I flashed. Running angels newest build.

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120202 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## bikedude880

ElectroGeek said:


> How do you enable the clock in the notification bar at the top of the screen? Mine disappeared when I flashed. Running angels newest build.
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120202 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


Settings -> CM Settings -> Interface -> Status Bar Tweaks -> Enable/Disable Clock


----------



## tehkraft

While on the subject, I'm red/green colorblind, could someone tell me the hex code for the color of the clock in ics?


----------



## x13thangelx

ElectroGeek said:


> How do you enable the clock in the notification bar at the top of the screen? Mine disappeared when I flashed. Running angels newest build.
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120202 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


No, its just defaulted to black with the centerclock. Change it to some other color and it shows fine.


----------



## ElectroGeek

x13thangelx said:


> No, its just defaulted to black with the centerclock. Change it to some other color and it shows fine.


Yep that did it. Thanks
Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120202 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## cmsullivan

cmsullivan said:


> I have a question and I have used the search button and come up with nothing so I figured I would ask here, why is it whenever I try to use any cm rom I get stuck at the Motorola screen? when it happens I SBF with the 608 sbf and then reflashed it too cricket


Anybody?


----------



## Keifla96

cmsullivan said:


> Anybody?


What is cricket? 
After you sbf and root you are safe to flash cm. I would recommend the latest feb02 build.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx

Cricket is a carrier.

I dont know, never used anything but VZW/Vodaphone on my d2g


----------



## tehkraft

Cricket is like metropcs, a kinda sorta prepaid regional (mvno) carrier.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Something else I noticed,
For the last 2 builds, when I get an incoming call it "rings" once then goes silent. I have looked at my settings and everything seems to be set up correctly. I set and unset vibrate (it does continue to vibrate correctly) but no luck. This happens with stock and custom ring tones.

Is this a bug, an app conflict, or just plain user error?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120202 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## cmsullivan

I don't really think it is the fact that I am flashing cricket, but I am not the best reference soooo can anyone help me out

okay here is the situation because I realized that I did not explain it right

I am using a droid 2 global running Galnet MIUI ICS, but decided to switch to CM 9 an after a full data, cache. battery dalvek wipe I tried to use flash it, which left me at the red Motorola screen, after I SBF using _DROID 2 Global_ 4.5._608_, I reflash my to phone to Cricket using http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=881883 (other than using Droid 3 method to root my phone) after I am done with that I relflashed back to MIUI also I should let it be known that when ever I try to use ANY CM rom it does not work an this is what I go through


----------



## x13thangelx

From what i remember coming off MIUI gives problems. Try going from stock or any blur based rom.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Is there a setting/hack to increase the headphone volume output included in cm7? If not, is there one I can istall myself?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120202 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## TheRabbit

ElectroGeek said:


> Is there a setting/hack to increase the headphone volume output included in cm7? If not, is there one I can istall myself?
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120202 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


Hmm, maybe try dsp manager using a manual increase to the equalizer settings? Or you could try the "Volume+" app from the market place.


----------



## Byakushiki

ElectroGeek said:


> Is there a setting/hack to increase the headphone volume output included in cm7? If not, is there one I can istall myself?
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120202 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


Just how low is the sensitivity on your headphones? You don't really need to turn up the volume unless it's something with ridiculously high impedance and really low sensitivity. Example would be a DT990 600ohm or the K701. Sounds more like you need a portable amp like a Fiio E6 or E17.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Byakushiki said:


> Just how low is the sensitivity on your headphones? You don't really need to turn up the volume unless it's something with ridiculously high impedance and really low sensitivity. Example would be a DT990 600ohm or the K701. Sounds more like you need a portable amp like a Fiio E6 or E17.


Dsp eq worked...

On a side note,
After a hundred times of dropping my droids my screen finally shattered. Good thing I have a backup...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## theskinny

I get the same bug ring once and quit, didn't start that way, just noticed it started only ringing once


----------



## ElectroGeek

I am going to restore a nandroid from my broken phone onto my old phone. i am on froyo with my old phone and planning on using the EZ SBF tool to sbf to .608 and aquire root. kind of at a loss after that. does it install clockwork mod recovery? do i need to install superuser? this broken phone is my only internet right now and i want to be sure i have all the info i need before starting. have any on you used this tool and do you have any suggestions on this particular circumstance?

All i want to do is get to where i can flash my nandroid onto this phone


----------



## Chaos2092

ElectroGeek said:


> I am going to restore a nandroid from my broken phone onto my old phone. i am on froyo with my old phone and planning on using the EZ SBF tool to sbf to .608 and aquire root. kind of at a loss after that. does it install clockwork mod recovery? do i need to install superuser? this broken phone is my only internet right now and i want to be sure i have all the info i need before starting. have any on you used this tool and do you have any suggestions on this particular circumstance?
> 
> All i want to do is get to where i can flash my nandroid onto this phone


I'm in a similar boat. The screen on my D2G just died so they're sending me a replacement tomorrow (hoping it doesn't come with the .629 OTA...) so I'm wondering if I should get onto .608, root and install CWM and then just restore my CM7 nandroid from fairly recently. That sounds right to be but I've never done it before so I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Chaos2092 said:


> I'm in a similar boat. The screen on my D2G just died so they're sending me a replacement tomorrow (hoping it doesn't come with the .629 OTA...) so I'm wondering if I should get onto .608, root and install CWM and then just restore my CM7 nandroid from fairly recently. That sounds right to be but I've never done it before so I'm not entirely sure.


I know you can flash a nandroid from one phone onto another if they are both on the same kernel froyo to froyo / GB to GB etc(I have not done it before though) but my question was really about the EZ SBF tool posted here on rootzwiki. What does the iso disk actually install. And what else would I need to download prior to severing my ONLY internet connection so I can update my other phone and transfer over to it. If I don't have to OTA at all, all I should have to do is use this tool to install .608 and obtain root then flash my nandroid and activate it onto my original account.

I was just hoping someone here had used it. That thread is long and I admit, I am lazy. Sorry for posting in the wrong thread...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## Chaos2092

ElectroGeek said:


> I know you can flash a nandroid from one phone onto another if they are both on the same kernel froyo to froyo / GB to GB etc(I have not done it before though) but my question was really about the EZ SBF tool posted here on rootzwiki. What does the iso disk actually install. And what else would I need to download prior to severing my ONLY internet connection so I can update my other phone and transfer over to it. If I don't have to OTA at all, all I should have to do is use this tool to install .608 and obtain root then flash my nandroid and activate it onto my original account.
> 
> I was just hoping someone here had used it. That thread is long and I admit, I am lazy. Sorry for posting in the wrong thread...
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


I believe the EZ SBF is just a live CD that boots up a Linux environment on your computer and runs the SBF process while in that environment since most people seem to feel that SBFing is easier on Linux. I've never used it before, but that's what I've deduced.

I'll probably just flash TBH's pre-rooted stock leak and then restore my backup instead of going the SBF route if I'm coming off of Froyo when my phone comes back, rather than going to the trouble of SBFing. You could probably do the same, just flash a .zip that would take you from Froyo to .608 unless you're not completely stock... then the SBF might be a better idea.


----------



## Chaos2092

Shit... bootlooped trying to reinstall this over .608, wiped data and cache and dalvik and everything. I literally installed nothing on the phone besides rooting and bootstrapping it. Now it looks like it's time to SBF... wonderful.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Chaos2092 said:


> I believe the EZ SBF is just a live CD that boots up a Linux environment on your computer and runs the SBF process while in that environment since most people seem to feel that SBFing is easier on Linux. I've never used it before, but that's what I've deduced.
> 
> I'll probably just flash TBH's pre-rooted stock leak and then restore my backup instead of going the SBF route if I'm coming off of Froyo when my phone comes back, rather than going to the trouble of SBFing. You could probably do the same, just flash a .zip that would take you from Froyo to .608 unless you're not completely stock... then the SBF might be a better idea.


Yeah. So not stock. SBF for me...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## ben7337

Has anyone had issues on CM7 receiving txts? this past saturday into sunday all day I got none of the replies to txts sent to me, got suspicious after a long time, rebooted, and they all came through at once. Just now today, so less than 2 hrs later, the same thing happened. Luckily I caught it sooner than the first time. I've been running the 2/02 build since it came out, and really considering sbfing and reinstalling one of the builds of this rom, either 1/30, 2/02, or 2/18, but not sure which one to go with as 2/02 is causing problems now, and 2/18 people didn't seem to like much.

I'd like to place blame on an app, but handcent hasn't had updates in forever, and the only other apps that I have gotten updates for are ones that I rarely open, or that are made by google. I do have an evil version of one app that keeps freezing my phone though, but that thing hasn't been updated in nearly a month and never caused these problems before, so I'm not expecting it to be the cause.

Also 3g data works fine when txts stop. I'm not sure if phone calls can go through or not though as I almost never use my phone as a phone.


----------



## fiveball02

I had the same problem a while back. 3g was working fine but no texts. If you're verizon dial *228 and hit option 2. It fixed all my problems.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## ben7337

fiveball02 said:


> I had the same problem a while back. 3g was working fine but no texts. If you're verizon dial *228 and hit option 2. It fixed all my problems.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Not sure why I'd update my prl, I aways keep it up to date and verizon hasn't added a new one since dec 08th, plus roaming has nothing to do with this situation as I am never off of verizon's native network.

Just for the heck of it, since they really should have a new prl, I tried to update it though, and they said they are unable to program my phone and gave me a number to call, which was weird because usually it just says "unable to program at this time" if it doesn't work.


----------



## fiveball02

I have full bars where i live and never go into roaming. Just thought id throw it out there.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectroGeek

ElectroGeek said:


> I know you can flash a nandroid from one phone onto another if they are both on the same kernel froyo to froyo / GB to GB etc(I have not done it before though) but my question was really about the EZ SBF tool posted here on rootzwiki. What does the iso disk actually install. And what else would I need to download prior to severing my ONLY internet connection so I can update my other phone and transfer over to it. If I don't have to OTA at all, all I should have to do is use this tool to install .608 and obtain root then flash my nandroid and activate it onto my original account.
> 
> I was just hoping someone here had used it. That thread is long and I admit, I am lazy. Sorry for posting in the wrong thread...
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


The ezsbf tool worked great. However, I tried flashing the nandroid and failed.

MD5 didn't match it said. So I am on a fresh install now.

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120218 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## biknut

Battery Left says my phone is staying awake 50% of the time, using quite a bit of battery. How can I find out what is keeping it awake? Thanks!


----------



## x13thangelx

Better Battery Stats works great. Free over on XDA too.


----------



## ElectroGeek

ElectroGeek said:


> Something else I noticed,
> For the last 2 builds, when I get an incoming call it "rings" once then goes silent. I have looked at my settings and everything seems to be set up correctly. I set and unset vibrate (it does continue to vibrate correctly) but no luck. This happens with stock and custom ring tones.
> 
> Is this a bug, an app conflict, or just plain user error?


Edit: this is happening on 2 different devices. One even from clean .608 sbf and fresh flash. even with all user apps frozen with tbu the problem persists...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120218 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## ElectroGeek

I have been having issues with google maps gps. If it even shows my location, it is off by miles. I was wondering if this is a common problem. I drive a service truck around a big city and love the navigation feature of gmaps so...

Droid2 Global
Pooka-CM4D2we-GB-20120330 ***CM7 [Kang]***
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## fiveball02

Ive had the same problem. Turning gps off then back on always has fixed the problem for me.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## unicorn11

hey there
i am new to this can any one tell me how to install my APN on my phone


----------



## BootScoot

Can I flash this over the 608 update? I know the OP says 606/7


----------



## bikedude880

BootScoot said:


> Can I flash this over the 608 update? I know the OP says 606/7


Yes, it is for moto GB builds.


----------



## syntex

Recently flashed Pooka-CM4D2WE-GB-20120330.zip[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)] from 608 sbf.

Having an issue with Bluetooth (in car) echoing my voice during call. It didn't do this on stock and its not the person on the other end.[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Any suggestions/ideas?[/background]


----------



## hd2life

Using new Pooka build, is there any way to get alt-lock key working?


----------



## joeblow789

So, do any of you D2G folks still get DSP Manager Force Closes? I do on the D2 & I know there was additional work done on this issue for the D2G, just wondering if it actually paid off.



hd2life said:


> Using new Pooka build, is there any way to get alt-lock key working?


Nis includes a mostly working alt-lock in his D2 builds. I say mostly because I think it's sort of a workaround & doesn't work in Terminal for example. Maybe you should have Pooka and/or Angel get in touch with him, or check his commit from back in January, although I'm not smart enough to find it:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2895-dev-threaddroid-2-cm7-with-gingerbread-kernel/page__st__3690__p__375123#entry375123


----------



## ElectroGeek

I know that when running stock there is a high temp failsafe device shutdown feature.

Is this function built into cm7/cm9 or is a third party app like SetCPU required for this?

Droid2 Global
Pooka-CM4D2we-GB-20120330 ***CM7 [Kang]***
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Chaos2092

time to revive a dead thread...

Just restored myself back to CM7, one of Pooka's builds from May (pretty sure it was a 516r1 as that was on my SD card) and everything was going great with no issues until my phone froze up as I was shutting the screen off and I saw all the haptic buttons light up when I would press the power button but the screen would not come on. No problem, battery pull and everything boots up fine, or at least so it seems at first...

I start getting texts with the stock sounds playing instead of the ringtone, which I had just changed, playing. I think that I just need to change it back, but lo and behold... all the custom ones are gone, though when I go to File Manager they're in the correct folders and play fine. And my Gallery also doesn't recognize ANY of the pictures that are on my SD card, I just have a few random ones sitting somewhere in internal phone storage.

I plugged my phone into my computer to see if it saw any files as strange, and everything was there and working as well... like I said, I was browsing with the File Manager so I know my phone can detect these paths. I flashed the newest Pooka build (519-0 or something) after wiping cache/dalvik/fixing permissions, and doing it again afterwards and STILL nothing.

...Any ideas? This is really strange and I'm not really sure what to do.

EDIT: I'm just going to redo that recovery I did before and hope it helps but either way, I'm still stumped as to what could possibly be happening here...

....And it's still happening. What the hell


----------



## eMWu

aside from the usual factory reset, system format etc, maybe you flashed non-GB gapps?


----------



## Chaos2092

eMWu said:


> aside from the usual factory reset, system format etc, maybe you flashed non-GB gapps?


Not a chance, because I restored CM7 from one that I know was working great... I tried a data wipe and everything as well, but I ended up SBFing and re-rooting etc. to see the issue still show during stock, and I decided to restore CM7 anyways and just deal with it, possibly back everything up and reformat the SD card...

And lo and behold it was fine again. I'm sort of afraid to reboot in the event it just stops working again... but for now it's fine. I think I'm even more puzzled now than I was before because it seems the issue just fixed itself as I spent 2+ hours trying to troubleshoot and then restore myself back to where I was... grrr. Oh well.


----------



## BryanAM7

Links!! broken!!!


----------



## nanerasingh

I am on 2.3.4 stock updated to 4.5.629 now am not able to install cm 7 i rooted also but bootstrap recovery shows error aborted. So please can someone post the req. Of cm7 .

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------

